# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  BOOM: Jeffrey Epstein Arrested For Sex Trafficking Minors

## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein has been arrested for sex trafficking minors, marking  another major step forward in law enforcements recent push to bust  elite pedophile rings. (READ: CRIME BOSS: The Story of The NXIVM Cults Links To Clinton, Schumer, and Gillibrand).
The _Daily Beast_ reports: Billionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein was arrested for allegedly sex trafficking  dozens of minors in New York and Florida between 2002 and 2005, and  will appear in court in New York on Monday, according to three law  enforcement sources. The arrest, by the FBI-NYPD Crimes Against Children  Task Force, comes about 12 years after the 66-year-old financier  essentially got a slap on the wrist for allegedly molesting dozens of underage girls in Florida
 Several employees and associates allegedly recruited the girls for  Epsteins abuse, and some victims eventually became recruiters  themselves, according to law enforcement. The girls were as young as 14,  and Epstein knew they were underage, according to details of the arrest  and indictment shared by two officials.
_Daily Beast passage ends_


More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/breaki...icking-minors/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Scumbag.  Guy should rot in jail for his whole life.  I won't mourn or shed a tear if he ends up getting shanked.

----------


## UWDude

Pfft.  Conspiracy theory.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Pfft.  Conspiracy theory.


Are you sure?

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/sta...232374872.html

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-...mestream_click

----------


## UWDude

> Are you sure?
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/sta...232374872.html
> 
> https://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-...mestream_click


*insert picture of Trump with Epstein*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *insert picture of Trump with Epstein*


Because everyone who ever met him is guilty?

----------


## UWDude

> Because everyone who ever met him is guilty?


No because every picture you find of Trump with someone else proves he committed the same crimes they committed, and proves he is best friends with them too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No because every picture you find of Trump with someone else proves he committed the same crimes they committed, and proves he is best friends with them too.


True, just a picture of Trump by himself proves he is guilty of anything he is accused of.

----------


## TheCount

> Because everyone who ever met him is guilty?


Trump flew on the lolita express

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Trump flew on the lolita express


LINK?

----------


## Anti Federalist

In twenty years, when this filth has been fully normalized by the weirdosexuals, we'll end up paying reparations for jailing him.

Love is love...god made him that way, you ageist bigoted $#@!lords.

----------


## oyarde

> In twenty years, when this filth has been fully normalized by the weirdosexuals, we'll end up paying reparations for jailing him.
> 
> Love is love...god made him that way, you ageist bigoted $#@!lords.


There really are a lot of $#@!lords around for certain.

----------


## UWDude

> In twenty years, when this filth has been fully normalized by the weirdosexuals, we'll end up paying reparations for jailing him.
> 
> Love is love...god made him that way, you ageist bigoted $#@!lords.


XD

----------


## UWDude

> Trump flew on the lolita express


Now the Count believes in elite pedophile rings.

----------


## dannno

> Trump flew on the lolita express


Sounds legit.

----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno

Amazing.. Mike Cernovich is being written out of the story, even at BigLeaguePolitics!!

Mike Cernovich brought the lawsuit that resulted in this, the Miami Herald jumped on later.  He spent 3 years and $50k on this case.

----------


## timosman

> Amazing.. Mike Cernovich is being written out of the story, even at BigLeaguePolitics!!
> 
> Mike Cernovich brought the lawsuit that resulted in this, the Miami Herald jumped on later.  He spent 3 years and $50k on this case.


What seems to be the problem?

----------


## dannno

> What seems to be the problem?


Who originally broke the Susan Rice unmasking story?

Who got congressman John Conyers to resign from congress?

Who brought the lawsuit that resulted in billionaire Epstein being put on trial for sex trafficking minors?

The guy is making some powerful enemies.. it would be a lot easier to get rid of him if barely anybody even knows who the $#@! he is.

----------


## timosman

> Who originally broke the Susan Rice unmasking story?
> 
> Who got congressman John Conyers to resign from congress?
> 
> Who brought the lawsuit that resulted in billionaire Epstein being put on trial for sex trafficking minors?
> 
> The guy is making some powerful enemies.. it would be a lot easier to get rid of him if barely anybody even knows who the $#@! he is.


Why does he seem untrustworthy?

----------


## dannno

> Why does he seem untrustworthy?


I dunno, you tell me? Maybe your trustworthiness meter needs to be re-calibrated?

----------


## timosman

> Trump flew on the lolita express


He was a cameraman.

----------


## timosman

> I dunno, you tell me? Maybe your trustworthiness meter needs to be re-calibrated?


Tried to watch the video.

----------


## TER

And so it begins...

Be ready

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *insert picture of Trump with Epstein*


Don't fall for fakenews claims by likes of George Conway, there was no connnection between the two. It is mind boggling that to this day, Conway still has not retracted his statement or apologized:

*George Conway slams Trump: You 'palled around with Jeffrey Epstein'*

 Won't be surprised if turned out that some factions of Deep State have turned on Deep Zionism (that apparently Mr Epstein championed) in the name of America-Firsterism.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Much ado is being made online about who should get credit for putting Jeffrey Epstein behind bars, but very few are pointing to President Trump.
 As you can see in the video clip below from 2015, long before some  online personalities hitched their wagon to the Trump Train, the then  Chairman of the Trump Organization took direct aim at Jeffrey Epstein’s  long rumored sex island in a rapid fire question about former president  Bill Clinton.
 “Nice guy. Got a lot of problems coming up in my opinion with the  famous island with Jeffrey Epstein. Lot of problems,” said Trump to Sean  Hannity on center stage of CPAC on February 27th, 2015.
 Even before the future president took the famous escalator ride to  launch his presidency, Donald Trump had his eyes set on justice.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/watch-...-at-cpac-2015/

----------


## UWDude

> Don't fall for fakenews claims by likes of George Conway, there was no connnection between the two. It is mind boggling that to this day, Conway still has not retracted his statement or apologized:
> 
> *George Conway slams Trump: You 'palled around with Jeffrey Epstein'*
> 
>  Won't be surprised if turned out that some factions of Deep State have turned on Deep Zionism (that apparently Mr Epstein championed) in the name of America-Firsterism.


Who hit the Russian Submarine?
Why did Pence flyback?
Who brought down the IL-20M with Syrian AA.
Can Russia's Missile shield take on Israel fake 200 nukes?

Who thinks they can smack Russia in the face, time and time again, and live to tell about it?
America does.  Israel does too.  
One is right, and one is dead wrong.

And the secrets die with them.

And everybody happy.
Thrown under the bus.
The great betrayal is beginning.

----------


## timosman

> Who hit the Russian Submarine?
> Why did Pence flyback?
> Who brought down the IL-20M with Syrian AA.
> Can Russia's Missile shield take on Israel fake 200 nukes?
> 
> Who thinks they can smack Russia in the face, time and time again, and live to tell about it?
> America does.  Israel does too.  
> One is right, and one is dead wrong.
> 
> ...


We are not dealing with loyalists?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Where you going with this, Epstein arrest is related to Russian sub incidence?

If this was innuendo about some emgeging conspiracy theory, some logical connection should be established.

----------


## UWDude

> Where you going with this, Epstein arrest is related to Russian sub incidence?
> 
> If this was innuendo about some emgeging conspiracy theory, some logical connection should be established.


Turkey shot down a Russian aircraft.
Israel shot down Russian aircraft.

I saw the civil war decades ago.  I saw the great betrayal a decade ago.
In due time, this will make sense.

In due time.

----------


## UWDude

Boom.
It's like an earthquake in California.
Bam.
It's like an earthquake in Hollywood.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Hitlery would have done this.

----------


## UWDude

> Hitlery would have done this.


I haven't seen any pictures from enhanced_deficit or devil21 about the Clintons and their pals hanging out with Eptein, or any mentions how many times Clinton flew with Epstein, so I guess that means Trump is the only one who has.

----------


## mrsat_98



----------


## Anti Globalist

Dad was telling me yesterday now that they arrested Epstein again, they'll use him to get to the Clintons.

----------


## Firestarter

Epstein and Maxwell were often socialising (and recruiting girls) at Trump’s Mar-A-Lago (pictures of Trump and Epstein were completely blocked by internet “search” engines before the 2016 presidential election).
In 2002, Trump said about his buddy Epstein: 


> I've known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life.





> *insert picture of Trump with Epstein*


See Donald, Melania, Jeff and Ghislaine Maxwell, Mar-a-Lago, 12 February 2000.


Ghislaine Maxwell that ran the child sex cult with Epstein has still not been charged for her involvement and continued her jet-set life.
See Ghislaine Maxwell with media mogul - friend of Jacob Rothschild and Donald Trump’s daughter Ivanka and son-in-law Jared Kushner - Rupert Murdoch at the Fifth Important Dinner for Women hosted by Queen Rania Al Abdullah, Wendi Murdoch (Rupert’s ex-wife) and Indra Nooyi, New York, September 2010.



The sweet deal with Epstein that sent him to prison for a total of 13 months, but "_was let out on work release six days a week for up to 16 hours a day_" (so only in for the night) was made with Alex Acosta.
Acosta was rewarded by Trump for getting his buddy off the hook with a nice position as Secretary of Labor: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6456881

According to federal judge Kenneth A. Marra, former Miami U.S. Attorney Alex Acosta, now Secretary of Labour, broke the law when he concealed a plea agreement from more than 30 underage victims who had been sexually abused by the buddy of Trump, Clinton and Prince Andrew, Jeffrey Epstein.

Marra, in a 33-page opinion, said prosecutors not only violated the Crime Victims’ Rights Act by not informing the victims, but also misled the girls into believing that the FBI’s sex trafficking case against Epstein was still ongoing. When prosecutors had secretly already closed it after sealing the plea bargain from the public.
For no good reason whatsoever Marra didn’t overturn Epstein’s plea deal, or issue an order resolving the case. He instead gave federal prosecutors 15 days to come up with a settlement between Epstein and the attorneys of his victims.

Attorney Brad Edwards, who represents Courtney Wild said it’s ridiculous it took 11 years to litigate and blamed federal prosecutors for needlessly dragging it out when they could have found a solution way back in 2008: https://amp.miamiherald.com/news/sta...226577419.html


In 2004, ID Models boss Zampolli was exposed as business partner of Jeffrey Epstein. Zampolli and Epstein unsuccessfully tried to buy the bankrupt Elite Model Management.  It was none other than Zampolli that, according to the official story, introduced Donald Trump to nude model Melania Knauss in 1998.
In late 2004, Trump invited Zampolli to work for him, with: “_Paolo, you are too good for the fashion industry. You should come work with me”.
_In 2005, Zampolli flew with Donald Trump on his jet to attend his wedding to Melania at Mar-a-Lago in Florida, where he was introduced to Hillary Clinton by Huma Abedin, whom he knew from events in New York.

Zampolli also met Bill Clinton “many, many, many” times. He called Bill’s former adviser Doug Band “Dougie” and was close to Ronald Burkle, the billionaire investor who was once a close friend and business partner of Bill Clinton: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6738618




> I haven't seen any pictures from enhanced_deficit or devil21 about the Clintons and their pals hanging out with Eptein, or any mentions how many times Clinton flew with Epstein, so I guess that means Trump is the only one who has.


See Zampolli with his Brazilian model wife (much younger and taller) and UN ambassador of Grenada Amanda Ungaro-Zampolli, with Bill Clinton.


See Ghislaine Maxwell at the 2010 wedding of Chelsea Clinton to a Goldman Sachs banker (Ivanka Trump’s brother-in-law, Josh Kushner, also worked at Goldman Sachs).



“Katie Johnson” (not her real name) in federal lawsuits accused Donald Trump and his billionaire friend Jeffrey Epstein, of raping her when she was only 13 in New York City in 1994. “Katie” alleged also that the two men raped the 12-year old girl "Maria".


“Katie Johnson” seems to be completely missing ever since her attorney dropped the law suit against Donald Trump in October 2016.
Our wonderful media have forgotten all about "Katie".

In the following 29 minute video, starting at 21:30 "Katie" tells about the rape: https://vimeo.com/176181706

Here is a collection of court documents of “Katie Johnson” vs. Trump and Epstein: http://thememoryhole2.org/blog/doe-v-trump

This includes a description of the 4 occasions that the 13-year-old “Katie” engaged in sexual activities with Trump: http://thememoryhole2.org/s/4-Compla...ected-zahs.pdf

Here’s the testimony by “Tiffany Doe”, who testified that she witnessed all 4 sexual encounters between “Katie” and Donald Trump: http://thememoryhole2.org/s/4-2-Tiff...eclaration.pdf

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisette.../#6e1b63425ac9

n its 27-page decision, the court cited the public’s right to access the case information outweighed the privacy of certain individuals, *“including numerous prominent American politicians, powerful business executives, foreign presidents, a well‐known Prime Minister, and other world leaders.”* 
Virginia Guiffre (now Roberts) filed the lawsuit against Ghislane Maxwell, alleging that she had used her as part of a sex trafficking network of underage girls to Epstein and a number of his famous friends, including his *lawyer Alan Dershowitz and Prince Andrew. Both men denied the accusations.*

----------


## devil21

> I haven't seen any pictures from enhanced_deficit or devil21 about the Clintons and their pals hanging out with Eptein, or any mentions how many times Clinton flew with Epstein, so I guess that means Trump is the only one who has.


First, if you think I've never posted anything about Epstein and Clinton then you've not been paying attention over my years of posting here.  Second, everyone knows about Clinton and Epstein by now and no one defends it so what's the point of still posting about it?  The left just acts like it doesn't exist.  You guys however twist yourselves up trying to deflect from what is plainly obvious to many of us who have researched into this topic and aren't still mesmerized by the left/right false choice...Trump was also involved in that mess.  

Epstein type ops is how Mossad gets blackmail material to exert control/coerce performance from those who are put into (publicly viewable) positions of power.  If Trump got an attack of conscience and dared to go off-script, his material being released would ensure his demise.  The truth is that most of the "faces" are expendable.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Epstein and Maxwell were often socialising (and recruiting girls) at Trump’s Mar-A-Lago (pictures of Trump and Epstein were completely blocked by internet “search” engines before the 2016 presidential election).
> In 2002, Trump said about his buddy Epstein: 
> 
> See Donald, Melania, Jeff and Ghislaine Maxwell, Mar-a-Lago, 12 February 2000.
> 
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell that ran the child sex cult with Epstein has still not been charged for her involvement and continued her jet-set life.
> See Ghislaine Maxwell with media mogul - friend of Jacob Rothschild and Donald Trump’s daughter Ivanka and son-in-law Jared Kushner - Rupert Murdoch at the Fifth Important Dinner for Women hosted by Queen Rania Al Abdullah, Wendi Murdoch (Rupert’s ex-wife) and Indra Nooyi, New York, September 2010.
> 
> ...


Well that's unfortunate.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Even if conspiracy theories about some America-First factions of Deep  State turning on funders of Deep Zionism ( like Epstein) had some  factual base, what would explain timing of latest leaks?
Also bit surprising how media outlets are headlining these breaking  stories today, Drudge Report was not suppoed to be aligned with Deep  State.





> * 
> Epstein Arrested in NYC on Sex Trafficking Charges...
> Long accused of molesting young girls...
> Comey's Daughter to prosecute? 
> Docs Could Expose Powerful Politicians, Businessmen... Developing...
> Trump quote surfaces... 
> 
>  *






Related

*Jeffrey Epstein, Alan Dershowitz, and Pals Accused of Sex-Trafficking Ring*

A  lawyer for one of Epsteins victims claims he was part of   sex-trafficking ring with Dershowitz and othersbut the Harvard attorney   says sealed documents will prove his innocence.
Kate Briquelet






Famed  attorney Alan Dershowitz was accused of involvement in  billionaire  pedophile Jeffrey Epsteins alleged sex-trafficking ring by  an attorney  for one of Epsteins victims, who claimed in federal court  on Wednesday  that the release of sealed documents will prove it.




https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/...550656?lang=en


*Former Federal Prosecutor Behind Jeffrey Epstein Deal Is Now Trumps Secretary of Labor*

----------


## jmdrake

> Jeffrey Epstein has been arrested for sex trafficking minors, marking  another major step forward in law enforcements recent push to bust  elite pedophile rings. (READ: CRIME BOSS: The Story of The NXIVM Cults Links To Clinton, Schumer, and Gillibrand).
> The _Daily Beast_ reports: Billionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein was arrested for allegedly sex trafficking  dozens of minors in New York and Florida between 2002 and 2005, and  will appear in court in New York on Monday, according to three law  enforcement sources. The arrest, by the FBI-NYPD Crimes Against Children  Task Force, comes about 12 years after the 66-year-old financier  essentially got a slap on the wrist for allegedly molesting dozens of underage girls in Florida
>  Several employees and associates allegedly recruited the girls for  Epsteins abuse, and some victims eventually became recruiters  themselves, according to law enforcement. The girls were as young as 14,  and Epstein knew they were underage, according to details of the arrest  and indictment shared by two officials.
> _Daily Beast passage ends_
> 
> 
> More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/breaki...icking-minors/


Weird.  I thought he was already in prison.  




> Because everyone who ever met him is guilty?


1) You article cites links between Epstein and Clinton, Schumer, and Gillibrand and yet you want to ignore the link to Trump.    You can't have it both ways, guilt by association when it's Clinton, Schumer and Gillibrand but "You aren't responsible for your friends" when it's Trump.

2) Trump called Epstein a "terrific guy" who likes beautiful women "on the younger side."

https://nypost.com/2016/10/09/the-se...ffrey-epstein/

http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/people/n_7912/

_Ive known Jeff for 15 years, Trump said. Terrific guy. Hes a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it  Jeffrey enjoys his social life._

----------


## Sammy

Sad Day for the Democratic Party!

----------


## UWDude

> First, if you think I've never posted anything about Epstein and Clinton then you've not been paying attention over my years of posting here.  Second, everyone knows about Clinton and Epstein by now and no one defends it so what's the point of still posting about it?  The left just acts like it doesn't exist.  You guys however twist yourselves up trying to deflect from what is plainly obvious to many of us who have researched into this topic and aren't still mesmerized by the left/right false choice...Trump was also involved in that mess.


I am sure I can find you on leftist boards.
I am sure you are posting about Trumps "connections" to Epstein on those leftist boards right now.
I am sure you never posted about Epstein Clinton connections on those leftist boards.

XD

POST HARDER AS YOUR WORLDVIEW CRUMBLES!!!

You know what your problem is?  Why nobody seems to care what you post?
You are only posting like, 500 - 1000 words per post, with only about a dozen links at best, and maybe a dozen pictures.

Now if you REALLY want to BREAK THE CONDITIONING you need to post at least FIVE THOUSAND WORDS with AT LEAST FIFTY links, and AT LEAST TWO DOZEN pictures per post.

----------


## devil21

> I am sure I can find you on leftist boards.
> I am sure you are posting about Trumps "connections" to Epstein on those leftist boards right now.
> I am sure you never posted about Epstein Clinton connections on those leftist boards.
> 
> XD
> 
> POST HARDER AS YOUR WORLDVIEW CRUMBLES!!!
> 
> You know what your problem is?  Why nobody seems to care what you post?
> ...


It's usually those that lash out wildly in posts like yours that are finding their own worldview crumbling.  Viciously attacking the messenger instead the message.  That is the Trumpkin creed, after all.  You're taking a lot of this very, very personally for some reason and seem to take it more personally by the day.  Perhaps take a break from the net?

You want a picture?  Here ya go:

----------


## TheCount

> 1) You article cites links between Epstein and Clinton, Schumer, and Gillibrand and yet you want to ignore the link to Trump.    You can't have it both ways, guilt by association when it's Clinton, Schumer and Gillibrand but "You aren't responsible for your friends" when it's Trump.


It's hard to maintain belief in the Trump mythology when there's ample evidence that he's no different from any of the rest.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> It's hard to maintain belief in the Trump mythology when there's ample evidence that he's no different from any of the rest.


Those were his views from 20 years ago. I'm sure he studied the matter and believes the opposite now.

----------


## dannno

> Weird.  I thought he was already in prison.


Well it's obvious from your post you don't pay much attention to this topic.

He got a slap on the wrist for molesting a couple underage girls, and they redacted all of the evidence in the case from public record. That is what Mike Cernovich's lawsuit is about, getting the evidence un-redacted. 








> 1) You article cites links between Epstein and Clinton, Schumer, and Gillibrand and yet you want to ignore the link to Trump.    You can't have it both ways, guilt by association when it's Clinton, Schumer and Gillibrand but "You aren't responsible for your friends" when it's Trump.
> 
> 2) Trump called Epstein a "terrific guy" who likes beautiful women "on the younger side."
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/09/the-se...ffrey-epstein/
> 
> http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/people/n_7912/
> 
> _“I’ve known Jeff for 15 years,” Trump said. “Terrific guy. He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life.”_


Trump also distanced himself from Epstein, saying that Bill Clinton could be in a lot of trouble over Epstein's Island. Why would he be talking about that unprompted if it implicated him??




He also banned Epstein from Mar-a-lago for hitting on an underage girl. 

Trump does not ever appear on the flight manifest of the Lolita Express, yet Bill Clinton does over 20 times!! The idea that they took him off the manifests and not Bill Clinton is patently ridiculous.

What happened was Epstein befriended Trump, I'm sure he's a charming dude, and tried to get him to go to his island. Showed up to parties, shmoozed. That's Epstein's job, to lure rich and powerful people to his island to get dirt on them. Trump refused. End of story.

----------


## TheCount

> Those were his views from 20 years ago. I'm sure he studied the matter and believes the opposite now.


Oh yeah.  He really seems like the sort of person who has grown and changed over time.

----------


## TER

> Well it's obvious from your post you don't pay much attention to this topic.
> 
> He got a slap on the wrist for molesting a couple underage girls, and they redacted all of the evidence in the case from public record. That is what Mike Cernovich's lawsuit is about, getting the evidence un-redacted. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dannno again

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 1) You article cites links between Epstein and Clinton, Schumer, and Gillibrand and yet you want to ignore the link to Trump.    You can't have it both ways, guilt by association when it's Clinton, Schumer and Gillibrand but "You aren't responsible for your friends" when it's Trump.
> 
> 2) Trump called Epstein a "terrific guy" who likes beautiful women "on the younger side."
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/10/09/the-se...ffrey-epstein/
> 
> http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/people/n_7912/
> 
> _“I’ve known Jeff for 15 years,” Trump said. “Terrific guy. He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life.”_


Trump banned Epstein from Mar-A-Lago and he has hinted at his crimes many times while avoiding getting himself ostracized by the NYC/DC/Hollywood Dems who could have given him trouble in his businesses and Trump's administration is now bringing Epstein to justice.

None of that is true about the other people you mention.

----------


## jmdrake

> Well it's obvious from your post you don't pay much attention to this topic.


No need for me to keep up with all the perverts.  That's your job.  




> Trump also distanced himself from Epstein, saying that Bill Clinton could be in a lot of trouble over Epstein's Island. Why would he be talking about that unprompted if it implicated him??


Are you asking me to explain Trump?  Seriously?  Trump does a lot of stupid things.  And Gary Hart asked people to follow him when he knew he was having an affair.




> He also banned Epstein from Mar-a-lago for hitting on an underage girl.


He called Epstein a terrific guy *after* kicking him off the island.  And from what I read it wasn't a ban.




> Trump does not ever appear on the flight manifest of the Lolita Express, yet Bill Clinton does over 20 times!! The idea that they took him off the manifests and not Bill Clinton is patently ridiculous.


Is Schumer on the "Lolita Express" manifest?  Is Gillibrand? 

Edit: And you apparently missed this.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/n...ein-trump.html
_Epstein, 64, was a regular for several years at Mar-a-Lago. Testimony in a prior court case indicated that Trump flew at least once on one of the planes Epstein owned and Trump’s phone numbers were in Epstein’s personal phone directory._




> What happened was Epstein befriended Trump, I'm sure he's a charming dude, and tried to get him to go to his island. Showed up to parties, shmoozed. That's Epstein's job, to lure rich and powerful people to his island to get dirt on them. Trump refused. End of story.


That's your biased interpretation of what happened.  What we know for a fact is that Trump knew Epstein like them "on the young side" and Trump still called him a "terrific guy."  Considering the fact that Trump also prefers younger women, he's much older than Melania for example, his comment about Epstein means more than "He likes women more than 10 years younger than him."

----------


## jmdrake

> Trump banned Epstein from Mar-A-Lago and he has hinted at his crimes many times while avoiding getting himself ostracized by the NYC/DC/Hollywood Dems who could have given him trouble in his businesses and Trump's administration is now bringing Epstein to justice.
> 
> None of that is true about the other people you mention.


He called him a "terrific guy" after kicking him off the island.  That is not true of the other people I mentioned.

Edit: And FYI, I read the original story (can't find it now) of the supposed "ban."  Trump only banned Epstein because Epstein was dumb enough to go after the daughter of one of Trump's rich friends.  Epstein's recruitment of a 16 year old that Trump was paying $9 an hour as a locker room attendant didn't result in a ban.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> He called him a "terrific guy" after kicking him off the island.  That is not true of the other people I mentioned.


As part of a dig where he alluded to his crimes.

----------


## jmdrake

> As part of a dig where he alluded to his crimes.


So....you take a "dig" at someone by calling him a "terrific guy?"

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So....you take a "dig" at someone by calling him a "terrific guy?"


You can.

Like this:  I think O'Bummer is a terrific guy, real terrific, probably one of the best presidents the globalists have ever had.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Epstein once bragged he cofounded the Clinton Foundation.  Meaning he set it up as a money laundering operation? Was Epstein an  employee and child sex trafficking a part of its income stream?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Team of federal prosecutors, some of whom are with the public corruption unit, assigned to Jeffrey Epstein case

----------


## timosman

> So....you take a "dig" at someone by calling him a "terrific guy?"

----------


## specsaregood

> Trump banned Epstein from Mar-A-Lago and he has hinted at his crimes many times while avoiding getting himself ostracized by the NYC/DC/Hollywood Dems who could have given him trouble in his businesses and Trump's administration is now bringing Epstein to justice.
> 
> None of that is true about the other people you mention.


The lawyer for a number of the victims praises trump.
Jump to 5 minutes:


https://youtu.be/Yqb59n69Z80?t=296

----------


## UWDude

> It's usually those that lash out wildly in posts like yours that are finding their own worldview crumbling.  Viciously attacking the messenger instead the message.  That is the Trumpkin creed, after all.  You're taking a lot of this very, very personally for some reason and seem to take it more personally by the day.  Perhaps take a break from the net?
> 
> You want a picture?  Here ya go:


I am very happy about the Epstein arrest, and quite happy about what it implies, and have no fear about it meaning Trump is going to prison for child rape.  You will not find me spamming walls of texts, links and pictures, trying to convince the world that this is all about the Clintons.  I know exactly what this is all about, and all of us who KNOW that PIZZAGATE IS REAL know exactly what this means.

----------


## UWDude

> Are you asking me to explain Trump?  Seriously?  Trump does a lot of stupid things.


Wailing and gnashing of teeth.
Absolutely no real recourse or response.
Not tired of winning.




> Edit: And FYI, I read the original story


Oh you read a story, did you?  Did it have unicorns and princesses and a big white castle?

----------


## UWDude

> “Katie Johnson” seems to be completely missing ever since her attorney dropped the law suit against Donald Trump in October 2016.
> Our wonderful media have forgotten all about "Katie".
> 
> In the following 29 minute video, starting at 21:30 "Katie" tells about the rape: https://vimeo.com/176181706
> 
> Here is a collection of court documents of “Katie Johnson” vs. Trump and Epstein: http://thememoryhole2.org/blog/doe-v-trump
> 
> This includes a description of the 4 occasions that the 13-year-old “Katie” engaged in sexual activities with Trump: http://thememoryhole2.org/s/4-Compla...ected-zahs.pdf
> 
> Here’s the testimony by “Tiffany Doe”, who testified that she witnessed all 4 sexual encounters between “Katie” and Donald Trump: http://thememoryhole2.org/s/4-2-Tiff...eclaration.pdf


Did they try looking in E Jean Carroll's butthole?  A lot of stuff gets lost in there.

----------


## TER

TDS symptom:

A sick and evil man is arrested and his arrest may lead to the arrest of other sick and evil people, and instead of hailing this as a great development and are glad this has finally happened, you fixate your mind only on whether this will lead to the downfall of Orange Man, and if it doesn’t, then who cares about this arrest.

----------


## PursuePeace

> TDS symptom:
> 
> A sick and evil man is arrested and his arrest may lead to the arrest of other sick and evil people, and instead of hailing this as a great development and are glad this has finally happened, you fixate your mind only on whether this will lead to the downfall of Orange Man, and if it doesnt, then who cares about this arrest.

----------


## UWDude

> TDS symptom:
> 
> A sick and evil man is arrested and his arrest may lead to the arrest of other sick and evil people, and instead of hailing this as a great development and are glad this has finally happened, you fixate your mind only on whether this will lead to the downfall of Orange Man and if it doesn’t, then who cares.


I take great pleasure in the fact they are twisting in mental pain, every day.  And I do my best to enhance that pain.  It makes me happy.
I know they are destroying themselves, and their lives, as if they were hooked on a terrible drug.
You could say Im trying to make them hit rock bottom, but nah, I'm just a sadist when it comes to certain types of people.
I can't wait until Jeff-E starts singing.  Expect walls of text and link-farms and picture collages like you have never seen before.

And when people are heading to prison, the count will be telling us it all sounds legit.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Meanwhile, *as we noted in 2017*,  opposition research firm Fusion GPS tried and failed to find evidence  of a close relationship between then-candidate Donald Trump and  billionaire Jeffrey Epstein, whose 'Lolita Express" private jet ferried powerful clients to his private island, "Little St. James."
  While trying to tie Trump to Epstein in an attempt to push the  narrative to at least two reporters, Glenn Simpson of Fusion GPS - the  firm behind the unsubstantiated "Trump-Russia" dossier, found that the  Trump-Epstein link appears purely social, according to the _Washington Times,_ which writes "Journalist sources told The Washington Times that *Simpson pushed the idea of a close relationship between Mr. Trump and Jeffrey Epstein*,"  adding "Ken Silverstein, the reporter who ultimately wrote an  Epstein-Trump report, confirmed to The Times that Fusion had sourced the  story."
 Mr. Silverstein, who wrote the Vice.Com story, was asked by The Washington Times if Fusion pushed the Epstein-Trump story.
*Since you asked, yes, they helped me with that*, Mr. Silverstein said. *But  as you can see, I could not make a strong case for Trump being super  close to Epstein, so they could hardly have been thrilled with that  story.* [In my humble opinion], that was the best story written about Trumps ties to Epstein, but* I failed to nail him. Trumps ties were mild compared to Bill Clintons*. -_Washington Times_In January 2016, Vice.com ran Silverstein's story on Trump's ties to  Epstein, which framed them as more social - including dinner parties,  two plane trips, and Epstein hanging out at Trump's Mar-a-lago resort in  Palm Beach, Florida. As _Radar_ reported last April, "According to an investigation by Radar, *Trump  was among dozens of renowned New Yorkers who knew Epstein socially but  ostracized him after Palm Beach police uncovered the financiers sleazy  double life,*" adding that Trump "once barred child molester *Jeffrey Epstein* from his famed Mar-a-lago club after the presidential candidate caught him hitting on a young girl." 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...9-epstein-case

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I take great pleasure in the fact they are twisting in mental pain, every day.  And I do my best to enhance that pain.  It makes me happy.
> I know they are destroying themselves, and their lives, as if they were hooked on a terrible drug.
> You could say Im trying to make them hit rock bottom, but nah, I'm just a sadist when it comes to certain types of people.
> I can't wait until Jeff-E starts singing.  Expect walls of text and link-farms and picture collages like you have never seen before.
> 
> And when people are heading to prison, the count will be telling us it all sounds legit.


Sounds legit.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/sfpelosi/status/1147657745253855233

----------


## spudea



----------


## Zippyjuan

> Bill Clinton flew on Epstein’s jet much more than previously known


Epstein has friends in all kinds of high places and both parties. Trump was also a flier on Epstein's jet despite having one of his own.  Epstein also had Trump's private numbers including the one in his limo.  Trump admits partying with Epstein. At least one of his accusers was working at Trump's Mar a Largo.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

If Hillary was President this case would not have happened. But even if by some miracle it did happen, Chuck Schumer would be making a speech about due process, waiting for the facts, that guilt by association is unAmerican, and how the actions of Epstein in no way reflect on anyone else.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Epstein has friends in all kinds of high places and both parties. Trump was also a flier on Epstein's jet despite having one of his own.  Epstein also had Trump's private numbers including the one in his limo.  Trump admits partying with Epstein. At least one of his accusers was working at Trump's Mar a Largo.


Of course. Because this is really about Trump, isn’t it?

----------


## RPtotheWH

> Of course. Because this is really about Trump, isn’t it?


Isn't it always?

----------


## Todd

> Of course. Because this is really about Trump, isn’t it?


That's probably the way this will be heading in a few weeks.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Of course. Because this is really about Trump, isn’t it?


Looking at the threads, it seems to be about Clinton.

----------


## Danke

> https://twitter.com/themarketswork/s...73083094495235

----------


## specsaregood

> Hmm...


legit, just tried it in a private session

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hmm...


I saw a story that said image searches for epstein clinton got results that included Trump.

----------


## UWDude

> Yeah- they kept kids in the basement!  Except they don't have a basement.  Even Alex Jones dropped that one after the guy went in and shot up the place.


And just happened to lodge a bullet in one of the hard drives.  What a coincidence!

Anyways, pizza gate isn't about the pizza shop.  It's about the coded language in the Podesta emails, which are 100% verified fact.

MAP = Minor attracted person
Cheese Pizza = child porn

etc, etc... course I am sure you knew this.

----------


## Danke

> And just happened to lodge a bullet in one of the hard drives. What a coincidence!
> 
> Anyways, pizza gate isn't about the pizza shop. It's about the coded language in the Podesta emails, which are 100% verified fact.
> 
> MAP = Minor attracted person
> Cheese Pizza = child porn
> 
> etc, etc... course I am sure you knew this.


]

----------


## Swordsmyth

> And just happened to lodge a bullet in one of the hard drives.  What a coincidence!
> 
> Anyways, pizza gate isn't about the pizza shop.  It's about the coded language in the Podesta emails, which are 100% verified fact.
> 
> MAP = Minor attracted person
> Cheese Pizza = child porn
> 
> etc, etc... *course I am sure you knew this*.


I wouldn't be at all surprised.

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by Firestarter
> 
> Bill Clinton has claimed that he flew on Jeffrey Epstein’s private plane 4 times in total (instead of the 26 reported by the “reputable” Fox News).
> Bill Clinton has also denied that he ever was on Epstein’s private island in the Virgin Island (which was claimed by Virginia Roberts).
> 
> 
> Look who is defending Clinton. 
> 
> 
> Investigative reporter *Conchita Sarnoff*, the author of “Trafficking” on the Jeffrey Epstein case, joined *Shannon Bream* on Monday night to discuss the Jeffrey Epstein’s arrest.


How is repeating the comment from Bill Clinton that he didn't fly 26 times on the private plane of Epstein and didn't visit his private island, defending the bastard?

I notice that the "Investigative reporter" *Conchita Sarnoff* doesn't have a shred of evidence for her claims.
Is she about as trustworthy as Fox News, Alan Dershowitz, Alex Acosta and trolls that support Trump under all circumstances?

Why do you keep on pointing on links to Clinton, while denying the obvious links to President Donald Trump?!?

----------


## Firestarter

> Attorney General William Barr  will not recuse himself from a case involving sex trafficking-related  charges filed against billionaire financier Jeffrey Epstein, according  to reports.


Trumps Attorney General William Barr didnt recuse himself from the Jeffrey Epstein case, claiming thet he considered this because he once worked for a law firm that represented Epstein.
Theres a more interesting link from William Barrs father, Donald Barr, to Epstein.

In 1973, Donald Barr as headmaster of Manhattans Dalton School, hired Epstein as a calculus and physics teacher even though he didnt even have a college degree and was only 20 years of age.

How did Epstein make Bear Stearns chairman, Alan Ace Greenberg, whose son attended the Dalton School, make him hire him as an options trader?
This is what got Epstein started in the world of high finance, reportedly becoming a billionaire in the process (this is denied by some media outlets): https://hillreporter.com/the-ties-th...ld-trump-34107

----------


## donnay

*Trump barred Jeffrey Epstein from Mar-a-Lago over sex assault: court docs*
https://nypost.com/2019/07/09/trump-...lt-court-docs/

----------


## Firestarter

> Trump barred Jeffrey Epstein from Mar-a-Lago over sex assault: court docs
> https://nypost.com/2019/07/09/trump-...lt-court-docs/


Epstein has denied that he was ever expelled from the Mar-a-Lago...
And I haven’t seen any evidence to the contrary!

Trump only “cut ties” with Epstein a few weeks AFTER Epstein pleaded guilty to paedophilia in September 2007: https://news.vice.com/article/the-sa...n-bill-clinton


Here’s another connnecttion from Epstein to (Mar-a-Lago and) Trump: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...terans-Affairs

Here’s another paedophile ring connected to Epstein, Donald Trump and Clinton – NXIVM: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6626146

Here’s another paedophile ring connected to Donald Trump and Clinton – Tevfik Arif: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Erdogan/page2


The US government under President Trump has continued to systematically turn children over to slave drivers and paedophiles: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ld-traffickers

----------


## spudea

> Epstein has denied that he was ever expelled from the Mar-a-Lago...
> And I havent seen any evidence to the contrary!
> 
> Trump only cut ties with Epstein a few weeks AFTER Epstein pleaded guilty to paedophilia in September 2007: https://news.vice.com/article/the-sa...n-bill-clinton
> 
> 
> Heres another connnecttion from Epstein to (Mar-a-Lago and) Trump: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...terans-Affairs
> 
> Heres another paedophile ring connected to Epstein, Donald Trump and Clinton  NXIVM: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6626146
> ...


Please seek mental help.

----------


## brushfire

This guy can take a lot of high power friends down with him.   I put my money on a complete blow-off, over a long progressive cover.   Like the fast and furious gun scandal - 10 years of drawn out and progressively obscure coverage.   I predict the apex will arrive with the presidential election, then it will fade into oblivion.

After all, pizza gate is impossible - and not worth investigating.

----------


## devil21

> Please seek mental help.







> This guy can take a lot of high power friends down with him.   I put my money on a complete blow-off, over a long progressive cover.   Like the fast and furious gun scandal - 10 years of drawn out and progressively obscure coverage.   I predict the apex will arrive with the presidential election, then it will fade into oblivion.
> 
> After all, pizza gate is impossible - and not worth investigating.


Good reference.  The long pizzagate thread is due for a bump.

----------


## Ender

> Please seek mental help.


Mirror?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Anyone watching the Alex Acosta press conference? This will dismiss most questions about the past Epstein conviction. The guy comes across as sincere, and has reasonable answers to all of the questions.

Bottom line: He says that the Feds got involved in the case because the State was going to let him off with no jail time. His office insisted on jail time. He also goes into the complications and compromises involved in successfully prosecuting these cases (my comment: it’s only hard to prosecute when the accused is wealthy, connected and has the best lawyers.)

----------


## Danke



----------


## devil21

> Anyone watching the Alex Acosta press conference? This will dismiss most questions about the past Epstein conviction. The guy comes across as sincere, and has reasonable answers to all of the questions.
> 
> Bottom line: He says that the Feds got involved in the case because the State was going to let him off with no jail time. His office insisted on jail time. He also goes into the complications and compromises involved in successfully prosecuting these cases (my comment: it’s only hard to prosecute when the accused is wealthy, connected and has the best lawyers.)


It is interesting that they're publicizing Acosta's statement that Epstein was controlled by intelligence (Mossad) and he was apparently told to back off.  Interesting times.

----------


## Swordsmyth

BREAKING: Google photos of Jeffrey Epstein and  Bill Clinton, previously available on Google Images, appear to have been  scrubbed – report
 — BNL NEWS (@BreakingNLive) July 9, 2019

----------


## Swordsmyth

How about this, researchers. The deal that forced  Epstein to resign from the Bear Stearns investment bank (where he was  on the Board, I believe) was an allegation of insider trading on a  M&A deal with an alleged tip from none other than………..Edgar  Bronfman. 1981.
 — Jeffrey Peterson(@realJeffreyP) July 8, 2019

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It is interesting that they're publicizing Acosta's statement that Epstein was controlled by intelligence (Mossad) and he was apparently told to back off.  Interesting times.


Any idea of the time stamp on that?

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/...p-epstein.html




> *28 Women Reportedly Sent to Mar-a-Lago in 1992 for VIP Party of Two—Trump and Jeffrey Epstein
> *
> 
> Since the indictment in New York of financier Jeffrey Epstein on sex trafficking charges this week, decades worth of rich and powerful friends have been running for the hills, trying to distance themselves from the man who stands accused of sexual encounters with underage girls as young as 14. Former President Bill Clinton released a statement on his relationship with the disgraced financier. So did current President Donald Trump, who distanced himself from Epstein, who happened to be given a sweetheart deal in 2008 by then-U.S. attorney in Miami Alexander Acosta, who is now Trump’s labor secretary. The New York Times, on Wednesday, analyzed the Trump-Epstein friendship, which had eroded over the years, and uncovered a jaw-dropping anecdote about a party at Mar-a-Lago* for which Trump had two-dozen women flown in for a “calendar girl” competition.*
> 
> Florida businessman George Houraney said he was the one who fulfilled Trump’s request in 1992 for the beautiful women to attend a VIP party at the Trump property. “I arranged to have some contestants fly in,” Houraney told the Times in an interview this week. “At the very first party, I said, ‘Who’s coming tonight? I have 28 girls coming.’ It was him and Epstein.” That the party wasn’t really a party at all surprised Houraney. “I said, ‘Donald, this is supposed to be a party with V.I.P.s. You’re telling me it’s you and Epstein?’ ” Houraney recalled.* “I said, ‘Look, Donald, I know Jeff really well, I can’t have him going after younger girls.’ ” Houraney told Trump that he had “pretty much had to ban Jeff from my events” but said “Trump didn’t care about that.”*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/...p-epstein.html


Hearsay is to be expected, the left has an unlimited supply of liars.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/...p-epstein.html


I don't see anything about them being underage or kept as slaves.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Accused child trafficker Jeffrey Epstein has some  problems in New Mexico, home state of former Clinton official Bill  Richardson, who appears in Epstein’s “little black book”  of names and addresses. At least one allegation of sex crimes at  Epstein’s New Mexico ranch also points blame at Alan Dershowitz,  Epstein’s longtime legal fixer. 

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/traffi...of-new-mexico/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/...p-epstein.html





> Hearsay is to be expected, the left has an unlimited supply of liars.


Total lie. Judge Roy Moore and Brett Kavanaugh were there too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Total lie. Judge Roy Moore and Brett Kavanaugh were there too.


Don't forget Pence.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It is interesting that they're publicizing Acosta's statement that Epstein was controlled by intelligence (Mossad) and he was apparently told to back off.  Interesting times.


It Sure Looks Like Jeffrey Epstein Was a SpyBut Whose?
By John R. Schindler  07/10/19




> ...How Epstein maintained his fantastically extravagant lifestyle has long been a topic of speculation and mystery. He claimed to have made his vast fortune as a financial guru to the super-rich, but nearly all of his clients were unnamed. Moreover, in a business where overwork is standard, Epstein seemed to have unlimited free time to pursue his avocation of obtaining massages from young women.
> 
> A major hint was dropped this week by Vicky Ward, the intrepid investigative journalist who has tried to expose the ugly reality behind the Epstein facade longer than anyone. In a report for the Daily Beast, Ward shed light on the Justice Departments 2007 non-prosecution agreement with Epstein, that sweetest of sweet deals, since it got Epstein a laughably lenient sentencefor crimes which any normal person would have gone away for decades after admitting to.
> 
> Alexander Acosta, the current U.S. Labor Secretary, is in the hot seat, since a dozen years ago he was the U.S. Attorney for South Florida who cut that deal with Epstein. Ward explained the background of that deal, which is now a noose for Acosta. Specifically, she elaborated that the Epstein issue came up when Acosta was appointed to the cabinet by President Donald Trump. Ward writes:
> 
> Hed cut the non-prosecution deal with one of Epsteins attorneys because *he had been told to back off, that Epstein was above his pay grade. I was told Epstein belonged to intelligence and to leave it alone,* he told his interviewers in the Trump transition, who evidently thought that was a sufficient answer and went ahead and hired Acosta. (The Labor Department had no comment when asked about this.)
> 
> Wait, what?
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It Sure Looks Like Jeffrey Epstein Was a Spy—But Whose?
> By John R. Schindler • 07/10/19





> The U.S. Intelligence Community is lenient about the private habits of  high-value agents or informants, but they won’t countenance running sex  trafficking rings for minors on American soil, for years.


Says who?


Aside from the suspect agencies named there is also the possibility that he is connected to the equivalent of SPECTRE.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Just a daily reminder that Epstein is a piece of crap.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Anyone watching the Alex Acosta press conference? This will dismiss most questions about the past Epstein conviction. The guy comes across as sincere, and has reasonable answers to all of the questions.
> 
> Bottom line: He says that the Feds got involved in the case because the State was going to let him off with no jail time. His office insisted on jail time. He also goes into the complications and compromises involved in successfully prosecuting these cases (my comment: it’s only hard to prosecute when the accused is wealthy, connected and has the best lawyers.)


https://twitter.com/MikeDelMoro/stat...78203614580736

----------


## UWDude

> It Sure Looks Like Jeffrey Epstein Was a Spy—But Whose?
> By John R. Schindler • 07/10/19


If I had to take a wild guess, I'd say British or Turk.
Sibel Edmunds testified that Turks had dirt on a US congresswoman.  Seems Turks like blackmail.

Even so, my first guess would be Brit.  Their government are all a bunch of pedos, and it seems to me they were the ones most hell bent on making sure Trump was not elected.

----------


## phill4paul

Hope this opens some $#@! wide up. I don't care who is in the fallout. Clintons, Trump. Doesn't matter to me. 

   We've covered this $#@! on the forums. We know the whole 'Comet Pizzaria' was a distraction to turn this knowledge, exposed in the Podesta emails, into a 'conspiracy theory.' 

  We've had forum members try to do EXACTLY that. And we all now who they are.

  I don't give a $#@!. This whole reality is the same one promoting kids cross-dressing and transgendering at the age of ten. 

  And the truth of the matter is... a bullet in the brain pan is not good enough. 

  Capitol steps crucifixion is the only moral justice. 

  Until Nature and Natures God wipes their physical existence from this earth.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hope this opens some $#@! wide up. I don't care who is in the fallout. Clintons, Trump. Doesn't matter to me. 
> 
>    We've covered this $#@! on the forums. We know the whole 'Comet Pizzaria' was a distraction to turn this knowledge, exposed in the Podesta emails, into a 'conspiracy theory.' 
> 
>   We've had forum members try to do EXACTLY that. And we all now who they are.
> 
>   I don't give a $#@!. This whole reality is the same one promoting kids cross-dressing and transgendering at the age of ten. 
> 
>   And the truth of the matter is... a bullet in the brain pan is not good enough. 
> ...


Out of rep.
Somebody please cover me.

----------


## pcosmar

> It Sure Looks Like Jeffrey Epstein Was a SpyBut Whose?
> By John R. Schindler  07/10/19


CIA I would suspect.
https://newspunch.com/cia-agent-elite-pedophiles-child/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Midnight_Climax

----------


## TER

> CIA I would suspect.
> https://newspunch.com/cia-agent-elite-pedophiles-child/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Midnight_Climax


Try M O S S A D

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> https://twitter.com/MikeDelMoro/stat...78203614580736

----------


## UWDude

> A curious footnote has appeared in a court filing by Jeffrey Epstein's attorneys suggesting that the registered sex offender *sold his infamous Boeing 727-200 weeks before his Satuday arrest*on suspicion of sex-trafficking minors. 
> 
>   While arguing for why Epstein should be allowed to remain under *house arrest* pending  trial, his attorneys made the case that the wealthy financier would  "deregister or otherwise ground his private jet," with the footnote  reading "Mr. Epstein owns *one private jet. He sold the other jet in June 2019,*" placing the sale just weeks before his July 6 arrest upon his return from Paris *in his Gulfstream G550* according to _Bloomberg._ 
> 
>   On other words, it looks like the financier unloaded the potentially *'evidence-rich'* aircraft - *said to have had a bed installed where passengers reportedly had group sex with young girls -* right before the hammer came down. 
> 
> 
> Epstein's 'timely' sale of the Lolita Express begs the question of what  he may have known, and when he knew it. Notably, following a series of  reports by the _Miami Herald,_ *the Senator Ben Sasse (R-NE) in February opened* *a probe into Epstein's 2008 'sweetheart' plea arrangement* brokered by current Secretary of Labor Alex Acosta.
> 
> More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...court-document


Deutsch bank closing his account was a nice tip-off too.  Nice drop of the dime by them to give him the 411.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Alexander Acosta - who was recently found out to have helped paedophile Jeffery Epstein evade justice - now wants to cut 80 per cent of funding to the government agency that combats child sex trafficking. 

The US labour secretary plans to reduce the International Labour Affairs Bureau’s (ILAB) funding from $68m to $18.5m in the Department of Labours' 2020 fiscal year.
​The ILAB works to combat human trafficking and forced labour, particularly with cases of children.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/alexander-aco...164008111.html

Sometimes the agencies assigned to fight something actually facilitate it so we can't be sure what this means.

----------


## TER

Look at the Drudge Report!!!

The storm is here!!!

----------


## brushfire

Was this child prostitution, or sex trafficking?   The two are not the same.

----------


## TER

> Was this child prostitution, or sex trafficking?   The two are not the same.


All that, and satanic worship, child torture and sacrifice and cannabalism (allegedly)
Buckle up. The world is about to learn how much evil there is, especially with Hollywood and the political establishment. 

We may be seeing the end of the Democratic Party.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Jeffrey Epstein allegedly hired private investigators and engaged in a campaign of intimidation against accusers in Florida*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Q
                           !!mG7VJxZNCI 
ID: 917868 
No.7012019 
 
Jul 12 2019 10:07:25 (EST)
 https://twitter.com/CBSNews/status/1149688349009092611
"FIND OUT THE PEOPLE THAT WENT TO THAT ISLAND."
-POTUS
Anons know.
Q

----------


## Swordsmyth

Aircraft N-number N474AW shared by Jeffrey Epstein, DynCorp, the State Department and the CIA

----------


## dannno

> Look at the Drudge Report!!!
> 
> The storm is here!!!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


*Former Top UN Children’s Charity Advisor is sentenced for raping children*

----------


## Swordsmyth

The judge they had give Epstein his sweetheart deal was retired, and they just brought her in for the day.  Apparently the regular judges didn’t want to touch it. Imagine the  hoops that can be effortlessly jumped through. From the link, click the  woman at the bottom of the big circle for the source:

----------


## Swordsmyth

CNN’s Chris Cuomo reached a new low in world journalism this week by  literally begging people not to delve into accused child trafficker  Jeffrey Epstein’s high-profile friendships.
 “When we’re talking about Epstein, you got to stick to what is common  sense on these things, all right?. Don’t get buried in legalese, don’t  follow the finger-pointing, and please don’t get up on the intrigue of  who was better friends with this guy. Who cares? Let’s take a look at  the facts of what we know about how it was handled. Okay? We are going  to dissect them with one of the best investigators around. What was done  that seems fine and what was fugazi,” said Cuomo.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/please...teins-friends/

----------


## Firestarter

> Alexander Acosta - who was recently found out to have helped paedophile Jeffery Epstein evade justice - now wants to cut 80 per cent of funding to the government agency that combats child sex trafficking.


While I havent seen any new information since Alexander Acosta became Secretary of Labor, he has resigned?!?


Friday, Acosta announced his resignation standing next to President Donald Trump at the White House lawn over the sweetheart deal with the well-connected paedophile Jeffrey Epstein that also got the other child molesters in the sex ring off the hook: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48967419


Heres another victim of Epstein (with dollar signs in her eyes!) that recently told how Epstein raped her, when she was only 15 years old.

----------


## KEEF

> All that, and satanic worship, child torture and sacrifice and cannabalism (allegedly)
> Buckle up. The world is about to learn how much evil there is, especially with Hollywood and the political establishment. 
> 
> We may be seeing the end of the Democratic Party.


Not just the Democratic Party, but I hope all of the scum that use party lines to divide our country so that only they benefit go down.  I want to see the Bushs, the Clintons, the Obamas, the Hollywood elites, the Bidens, the whoever who participated in Pizzagate (which was and is a lot more than just a pizza store in DC) all get exposed for the evil that they are.  If Trump is part of this too, take him down as well.

I hope (but unfortunately doubt) that the true evil of this will be exposed.  I am betting that the what will become of this is that Epstein will go to jail, the Left will peg Trump as the only recipient of what Epstein offered, and then this will be the new Russia distraction until the 2020 election.  Maybe we’ll get a good Eisenhower style final address by the President if he loses in 2020 that exposes the whole thing to bring the house of cards crashing... one can dream.

----------


## Firestarter

> I hope (but unfortunately doubt) that the true evil of this will be exposed.  I am betting that the what will become of this is that Epstein will go to jail, the Left will peg Trump as the only recipient of what Epstein offered, and then this will be the new Russia distraction until the 2020 election.  Maybe we’ll get a good Eisenhower style final address by the President if he loses in 2020 that exposes the whole thing to bring the house of cards crashing... one can dream.


In all of these scandals, they simply pick a scapegoat.
Then they tell us that it was an isolated incident and that it won't happen again.

While the crimes, money laundering, abuse, genocide and distractions continue we are told that it's "democratic" that we can chose between the puppets they select for us to vote for (do we really have to accept Trump against Biden for 2020?).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Not just the Democratic Party, but I hope all of the scum that use party lines to divide our country so that only they benefit go down.  I want to see the Bushs, the Clintons, the Obamas, the Hollywood elites, the Bidens, the whoever who participated in Pizzagate (which was and is a lot more than just a pizza store in DC) all get exposed for the evil that they are.  If Trump is part of this too, take him down as well.
> 
> I hope (but unfortunately doubt) that the true evil of this will be exposed.  I am betting that the what will become of this is that Epstein will go to jail, the Left will peg Trump as the only recipient of what Epstein offered, and then this will be the new Russia distraction until the 2020 election.  Maybe we’ll get a good Eisenhower style final address by the President if he loses in 2020 that exposes the whole thing to bring the house of cards crashing... one can dream.


The Swamp: “We investigated ourselves, and found no evidence of wrong doing. Epstein is the bad guy, and he is being dealt with. The only open question is whether there is a Trump connection.”

----------


## KEEF

> The Swamp: “We investigated ourselves, and found no evidence of wrong doing. Epstein is the bad guy, and he is being dealt with. The only open question is whether there is a Trump connection.”


Yep, pretty much.

----------


## KEEF

> In all of these scandals, they simply pick a scapegoat.
> Then they tell us that it was an isolated incident and that it won't happen again.
> 
> While the crimes, money laundering, abuse, genocide and distractions continue we are told that it's "democratic" that we can chose between the puppets they select for us to vote for (do we really have to accept Trump against Biden for 2020?).


So true.

----------


## Marenco

> The Swamp: “We investigated ourselves, and found no evidence of wrong doing. Epstein is the bad guy, and he is being dealt with. The only open question is whether there is a Trump connection.”

----------


## Swordsmyth

Insider  notes, architects are saying it is strange a lock on the Epstein Island  Temple’s door is placed on the outside, as if to lock people in, rather  than on the inside, as if to lock people out

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Donald Trump plotted his takedown of accused child  trafficker Jeffrey Epstein’s elite inner circle during the 2016  election, convening a meeting with then-_National Enquirer_ owner David Pecker prior to Trump’s comment at CPAC 2015 about how Bill Clinton has a Jeffrey Epstein problem.
_Vanity Fair_ reports: “Trump had been following the story closely. In the week or so leading up to his CPAC speech, *David Pecker,* who owned the _Enquirer_ until it was sold  in ruin earlier this year, visited Trump on the 26th floor of Trump  Tower, bringing along an issue with a Prince Andrew and Epstein-related  cover, according to people familiar with the meeting. Pecker, of course,  was in the business of protecting Trump…Pecker, he later told me, used  to send him articles and issues before they were published so that he  and Trump could read them. After the meeting Trump called in *Sam Nunberg,*  then a Trump Organization employee, who saw Pecker leaving Trump’s  office. “Michael was sitting in there when I came in, and the issue of  the _National Enquirer_ with the pictures of Prince Andrew was on  his desk,” Nunberg recalled. “He said not to tell anyone, but that  Pecker had just been there and had brought the issue with him. Trump  said that Pecker had told him that the pictures of Clinton that Epstein  had from his island were worse.'”
 Interesting.
 This was well known to close observers.


More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/report...island-photos/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Five Manhattan lawmakers wrote to New York Attorney General Letitia  James on Friday, urging her to probe Manhattan DA Cy Vance’s failed  support eight years ago of more lenient sex offender monitoring for  multi-millionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein.
 The inexplicable, kid-glove treatment has already prompted outrage by one challenger for Vance’s office.
 Now, State Assembly members Dan Quart, Yuh-Line Niou and Harvey  Epstein and City Councilmembers Margaret Chin and Carlina Rivera are  asking  James to expand an existing investigation into Vance’s handling  of the Harvey Weinstein case to include his staff’s support of Epstein  during a 2011 sex-offender registration hearing.
 “It appears that the Manhattan District Attorney does not share our  disgust at Jeffrey Epstein’s crimes,” the lawmakers wrote James.
 At the hearing, a Manhattan Assistant District Attorney asked that Epstein  be categorized as a level-one sex offender,  the least serious level — despite a risk assessment that determined he  should be categorized as a level-three offender, The Post reported.

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/07/13/lawmak...-epstein-case/

----------


## PursuePeace

> Insider  notes, architects are saying it is strange a lock on the Epstein Island  Temples door is placed on the outside, as if to lock people in, rather  than on the inside, as if to lock people out





> Certain features of the "temple" raise even more questions. When INSIDER consulted James Both, a contractor and engineer based in Chicago, he first pointed to the wooden door. "It's styled like what you might see on a castle, with what appears to be a reinforcing lock bar across the face," he said. "What makes it peculiar is that if you wanted to keep people out, the bar would be placed inside the building, [but the] locking bar appears to be placed on the outside ... as if it were intended to lock people in."


It looks painted on, to me:

Go to about 1:48..

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It looks painted on, to me:
> 
> Go to about 1:48..


It's hard to tell but it's creepy either way.
It could just be symbolism, I imagine they have other ways to control their victims.

----------


## timosman

> It looks painted on, to me:
> 
> Go to about 1:48..


Nothing to see here.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Some have speculated  that Epstein’s “intelligence” role was as a crucial witness during the  trial of two Bear Stearns executives accused of corporate securities  fraud during the 2008 financial crisis.
 But in March, Fox News reported  that Epstein “did not provide any meaningful cooperation to obtain his  relatively light sentence in the hedge fund case or likely any case tied  to the financial crisis.”
 “Bottom line, I have no knowledge of Epstein cooperating in any way  in the Bear Stearns case,” a former federal prosecutor told Fox. “There  was no reason to use him.”
 What is known is that Epstein was a member  of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) and the Trilateral  Commission, both of which have an agenda of one-world government and  serve as recruiting grounds for the intelligence community, along with  all sectors of government — including cabinet positions and the  presidency itself (Richard Nixon was CFR; Jimmy Carter and George H.W.  Bush were Trilateral Commission.)
 Epstein was also on the board of the Rockefeller Institute. It was  largely Rockefeller money that founded the CFR in 1921. Many of the  founding and early members of the organization were business associates  of John D. Rockefeller.
 The Trilateral Commission was founded by David Rockefeller (grandson  of the original John D.) in 1973 while he simultaneously served as CFR  chairman.
 Epstein’s elite associations have led some to speculate that he  manages Rockefeller money, although the wealthy family denies the  relationship.
 In fact, little is known of how Epstein actually makes his money. He  has claimed to only take on clients with a worth of over $1 billion. But  Epstein’s only known client  is Leslie Wexner, the retail mogul whose company, L Brands, owns  Victoria’s Secret, Bath & Body Works, and other major brands (though  Wexner allegedly deserted Epstein following the 2006 legal  proceedings).
 Wexner is also known for his philanthropical endeavors and for being a  major Republican donor (though he split ways with the party over the  presidency of Donald Trump). Both have made him a high-profile figure  among political leaders. President George W. Bush, for instance, appointed Wexner to serve in the Honorary Delegation to Jerusalem for Israel’s 60th anniversary in 2008.
 Many believe Wexner  to be the true source of Epstein’s wealth. It was through Wexner’s  influence that Epstein joined elite clubs such as the CFR and the  Trilateral Commission. And around the time of Wexner’s befriending of  Epstein that the latter went from being kicked out of Bear Stearns for “getting into trouble” to running his own company with 300 employees.
 Even Epstein’s New York mansion (reportedly the largest private  residence in Manhattan) was gifted to him by Wexner after the  billionaire purchased it for $13.2 million in 1989 and spent millions  more to renovate it.
 Also curious is Epstein’s relationship with longtime friend and  one-time girlfriend Ghislaine Maxwell, who is accused of being the  financier’s madam, allegedly recruiting underage girls into prostitution  and assisting Epstein in abusing them.
 The wealthy socialite is the daughter of Robert Maxwell, a wealthy British publisher and MP with links  to the KGB, MI6, and the Israeli intelligence service Mossad. In a  report, the British Foreign office called Maxwell “a thoroughly bad  character and almost certainly financed by Russia.”
 Maxwell was found dead in 1991, having drowned after falling from his yacht, the _Lady Ghislaine_ (named after his daughter).

More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...elligence-ties

----------


## PursuePeace

> It's hard to tell but it's creepy either way.
> *It could just be symbolism*, I imagine they have other ways to control their victims.


That's my guess.

----------


## devil21

> It's hard to tell but it's creepy either way.
> It could just be symbolism, I imagine they have other ways to control their victims.


Yeah it's 3D painted on.  The wall line against the foundation is straight.  Notice there's no obvious doors on that structure.  Other drone videos indicate that there are tunnel entrances around the island, indicating that movement on the island can be by road or by tunnel.  Since those buildings are likely for various occult rituals, including the icky stuff, having tunnels that enter into the structures would avoid any prying eyes from drones or LEO or whoever.


And remember folks, Luciferianism is NOT Satanism though most think they are the same thing.




"She didn't deserve that!  It is NOT what I stand for!"

----------


## Swordsmyth

> And remember folks, Luciferianism is NOT Satanism though most think they are the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "She didn't deserve that!  It is NOT what I stand for!"


The devil wears many masks but all the roads he invites his victims down lead to the same place in the end.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/3Days3Nights/sta...49974736474112

----------


## enhanced_deficit

This would be a setback for Deep Zionism and another potential problem  for left wing of GOP/MAGA-wing alreday facing incresaing risk of funding loss ahead and 2020 wipe out.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8OXkGeUVp0


*The former prime minister of Israel defended his business dealings with Jeffrey Epstein*

                                                                                                                                                             Kat Tenbarge
                                                                                            21m          

                                                                                                                            Former Israeli Prime  Minister Ehud Barak gestures after delivering a statement in Tel Aviv,  Israel                                                                                                                            Reuters                                                                                                                                 

 Former prime minister of Israel Ehud Barak  defended his business dealings with  convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein Sunday morning on Israel TV's 'Meet the Press." Israeli news organization  Haaretz reported that Epstein invested millions of dollars into Israeli start-up Carbyne, of which Barak is the controlling shareholder.

https://www.businessinsider.com/epst...es-with-2019-7

----------


## dannno



----------


## KEEF

> 


LOL, so true.

----------


## Firestarter

> Also curious is Epstein’s relationship with longtime friend and  one-time girlfriend Ghislaine Maxwell, who is accused of being the  financier’s madam, allegedly recruiting underage girls into prostitution  and assisting Epstein in abusing them.
>  The wealthy socialite is the daughter of Robert Maxwell, a wealthy British publisher and MP with links  to the KGB, MI6, and the Israeli intelligence service Mossad. In a  report, the British Foreign office called Maxwell “a thoroughly bad  character and almost certainly financed by Russia.”
>  Maxwell was found dead in 1991, having drowned after falling from his yacht, the _Lady Ghislaine_ (named after his daughter).


In the spring of 1989, Robert Maxwell and his daughter Ghislaine hosted a party on his yacht in the presence of Donald Trump, former US senator John Tower (involved in Iran-Contra), and ex-navy secretary John Lehman: http://web.archive.org/web/201903311...ne_maxwell_on/

----------


## Firestarter

The elite, including Donald Trump and Bill Clinton, can always count on crooked lawyers to cover-up their many scandals...

The lead prosecutor of Jeffrey Epstein is Geoffrey Berman.
From 2006-2017, Berman was a law partner, with Trump’s lawyer Rudy Giuliani, at Greenberg Traurig.

Berman worked for the Trump transition.
In April 2018, the office of Berman issued a search warrant for Michael Cohen, former lawyer of Donald Trump.

In January 2019, Berman charged Natalya Veselnitskaya, the Russian lawyer that was in the infamous meeting with Trump’s team about - providing damaging information, adoption of Russian children, Bill Bowder and/or the money laundering by the Russian Prevezon Holdings: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoffrey_Berman


Assisting Berman, is none other than Maurene Comey – daughter of former FBI Director James Comey, who was fired by Trump in 2017.
James Comey was a U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York (in the period that Epstein was molesting girls in New York) before President George W. Bush selected him as deputy attorney general: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...osecution-team

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Rising star of GOP (left-wing), Dershowitz happens to be a widely respected legal scholar and is often cited by MAGA, Foxnews et al.






https://twitter.com/VicBergerIV/stat...29102421610496







*Alan Dershowitz helped Jeffrey Epstein secure his controversial plea deal. He has no regrets.*

                                                                                                                                                               By                                                                                                  Ben Sales                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          July 11, 2019                           

(JTA) — Alan Dershowitz represented  convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein when he was sentenced more than a  decade ago to what was generally considered an extremely light term.

 Epstein had abused dozens of underage girls,  but was given only 13 months in a private wing of a county jail. He was  allowed to leave for work six days a week as long as he returned to the  facility at night. He and his associates were given immunity from  federal prosecution.

 That agreement has come under scrutiny following Epstein’s arrest this week and indictment for sex trafficking.
 In February, a judge ruled the 2008 deal illegal  because the Jewish billionaire’s victims were not notified before it  was approved. The case was reopened after a Miami Herald  reporter identified some 80 alleged victims who said they were recruited  into a sex ring run by Epstein and made to recruit others.

 But Dershowitz said he would do it all over again. In fact, he told  the Jewish Telegraphic Agency that he would try to get Epstein even less  prison time if he had the chance.

jta.org/2019/07/11/united-states/alan-dershowitz-helped-jeffrey-epstein-secure-his-controversial-plea-deal-he-has-no-regrets

----------


## AngryCanadian

Jeffrey Epstein to be released on bail but monitored by police.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Federal  prosecutors announced Monday that they found a fake passport, "piles"  of cash and "dozens" of diamonds in financier Jeffrey Epstein's home,  according to The Associated Press.
The  passport listed a residence in Saudi Arabia and a photo of Epstein  but with a different name, Assistant U.S. Attorney Alex Rossmiller  reportedly revealed during a bail hearing.

More at: https://thehill.com/regulation/court...me-prosecutors

----------


## Swordsmyth

Vanity  Fair nixed adding the account of two girls Epstein assaulted to a  profile of him in 2003, which could have saved all the girls that were  assaulted in the last 15 years. One was assaulted by both Epstein  and Ghislaine Maxwell together, then held hostage after the assault in  the mansion of Victoria’s Secret founder Les Wexner for 12 hours. You  see the power of Cabal getting ahold of that Editor position. Want to  find a Cabal member, look for the person who can contain the exposure.  Also interesting – the headmaster at the school where Epstein taught  Calculus, who enforced strict rule adherence, and was forced out right  before Epstein was hired, was current AG Bill Barr’s father.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  male model died of an overdose – not unusual, except Epstein fronted  him $2 million to set up a modeling agency that would funnel still more  young girls to him

----------


## Swordsmyth

When  police raided Epstein’s Palm Beach estate, they found all his computers  had been removed, suggesting that someone in [the Palm Beach state  attorney’s] office had tipped off Epstein about the search warrant

----------


## Swordsmyth

United States to anyone complicit in billionaire Jeffery Epstein’s conduct – Provide information to us before we track you down

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


It also has to be about bringing down his network.

----------


## timosman

> It also has to be about bringing down his network.


Not if Harvey Weinstein is any indication. He was a lone wolf.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not if Harvey Weinstein is any indication. He was a lone wolf.


That's the narrative Ms. Chen is pushing.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Epstein was having improper sexual contact even as he was serving time in Florida for his last charges

----------


## Swordsmyth

Feds appear to have acquired at least some of Epstein’s blackmail files. BOOM. _“Federal  agents who searched Epstein’s $77 million Upper East Side townhouse in  Manhattan also found “in a locked safe … compact discs with hand-written  labels including the following: ‘Young [Name] + [Name],’ ‘Misc nudes  1,’ and ‘Girl pics nudes,’ ” according to a new court filing in  Epstein’s case.”_

----------


## brushfire

The NSA probably has some sh!t on this guy, but then they too are probably complicit in the ring.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Epstein Lied About Austrian Passport Under Different Name According To New Court Filing*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Jeffrey Epstein is denied bail and ordered back to prison*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Epstein remained a fixture in elite circles even after he was a  registered sex offender. A few years ago, for example, he was a guest at  a dinner in Palo Alto hosted by LinkedIn cofounder *Reid Hoffman* for the MIT neuroscientist *Ed Boyden.* At the dinner, *Elon Musk* introduced Epstein to *Mark Zuckerberg.*  (“Mark met Epstein in passing one time at a dinner honoring scientists  that was not organized by Epstein,” Zuckerberg spokesman *Ben LaBolt* told me. “Mark did not communicate with Epstein again following the dinner.”)
In  an email, Elon Musk responded: “I don’t recall introducing Epstein to  anyone, as I don’t know the guy well enough to do so, Epstein is  obviously a creep and Zuckerberg is not a friend of mine. Several years  ago, I was at his house in Manhattan for about 30 minutes in the middle  of the afternoon with *Talulah [Riley]*, as she was  curious about meeting this strange person for a novel she was writing.  We did not see anything inappropriate at all, apart from weird art. He  tried repeatedly to get me to visit his island. I declined.” A Musk  spokesperson also emailed: “Elon never introduced Jeffrey Epstein to  Mark Zuckerberg and does not know either person well enough to do so.  They simply happened to be guests at a neuroscience dinner organized by  Reid Hoffman.”

More at: https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019...ore-grotesque?


                                        Q 
                          !!mG7VJxZNCI 
ID: a57d57 
No.7086225 
             Jul 18 2019 16:15:57 (EST)                                                                                                            Dgzk6_lXcAIqrvh.jpg



              Worth remembering.
Q

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein is tied to a child trafficking operation with the State Department.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/KlasfeldReports/...95034673893376

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ghislaine  Maxwell is trying to block release of Epstein documents, says they  would lead to a “FURIOUS FEEDING FRENZY” that could prejudice correct  legal processes.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Online trolls are threatening to mimic the Area 51 raid by storming billionaire sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein’s ‘orgy island.’

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## TER

Related

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> 


Early reporting and theories are not always right, let's wait till latest NYC investigations are completed and all the facts are reported.

*Caution*: Graphic content
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?501862




Related

Anti-semitic White Nationalists pushed conspiracy theories  claiming MAGA was being blackmailed by Jewish groups

----------


## Swordsmyth

Vanity  Fair’s Gabriel Sherman has been following the Jeffrey Epstein case very  closely and he reports that as early as the next few days, the US Court  of Appeals for the Second Circuit will release approximately 2,000  pages of documents. According to the court’s three-judge panel, the  documents will implicate “numerous prominent American politicians,  powerful business executives, foreign presidents, a well-known prime  minister, and other world leaders.”

----------


## Swordsmyth

I  have a story to tell you. A story that causes my heart to pound and my  blood pressure to rise as I type each and every word. A true story of a  woman of great wealth and power, who rode on Jeffrey Epstein’s “Lolita  Express” private jet on several occasions. She appears to be a  German-born Israeli state intelligence operative based in London. An  ex-model whose name appeared in the Panama Papers from the Mossack  Fonseca leaks and who became embroiled in a FIFA corruption scandal with  Sepp Blatter and his family. She is perhaps the closest example that  you could possibly find to a real-life “Bond Girl.” Yet, she is almost  completely unknown to the majority of us.
This lady has recently  infiltrated the NHS through the UK Department of Health and Social Care  with the help of Matt Hancock MP, and her presence signifies a major  threat to the data security of every citizen of the United Kingdom.  Every single piece of data about you, your health issues, your blood  type, the model of the wireless pacemaker keeping you alive, every  detail of every embarrassing medical problem in the hands of the Israeli  state apparatus and potentially sold off to the highest bidder. You may  think that this doesn’t concern you. Why would you need to worry about a  foreign far-right government which has been proven to meddle in the  affairs of our country? Your data would be useless to them, surely? But  that’s not the world we live in anymore. Big data is the modern gold  rush. The psychologists and marketing agents have mastered how to make  you buy things; the next step is for them to successfully master making  you do things, and for that kind of control over people, they need  everybody’s data.
When I was first researching the Jeffrey Epstein  case, I trawled through every piece of official documentation that was  available. I knew what I was looking for and how very dangerous it was. I  had begun attempting to identify state assets through their movements,  actions, associations, and by good old fashioned detective work. I was  interested in identifying any MI5 or MI6 agents, Israeli Mossad, CIA, or  any other part of a nation states spying apparatus. It’s possibly one  of the most dangerous hobbies on earth, spy hunting, and if I’m honest,  I’m not even sure why I’m doing it. Regardless, Jeffrey Epstein’s  sweetheart deal was probably what they would give to a foreign  intelligence operative. Epstein was a perfect place to begin fishing for  potential spooks.
Once I find somebody who I suspect of being  involved in espionage, I will track down all existing information on  that individual and build the story of their lives as best as I can. I  learn every known habit they have and instead of immediately writing an  article about them, I just continue to note their activities with  interest. I have been watching many potential state actors for a fair  few years. I’ve also missed out on breaking a few good stories by  waiting for too long. But I don’t want to simply show you the past as  much as I want to show you the present, and even possibly, the future. 



*Investigation Manifest*

In  the Epstein case, one of the best pieces of evidence which was  available to researchers was the flight manifest for his child  trafficking molestation machine. There were many coded initials and a  few famous names noted in the official documentation. As you probably  already know, Bill Clinton and his Secret Service agents had ridden the  infamous “Lolita Express” on many occasions. Naomi Campbell, Kevin  Spacey, Alan Dershowitz and Chris Tucker also flew on the plane with the  billionaire sex offender. 
We all build up recognisable patterns  of behaviour over time. When you investigate someone, you usually start  by identifying these patterns and then looking for any divergences from  the anticipated outcomes. In Epstein’s planes flight manifest, a pattern  which was visible from the information available is how he would use  his private jet. He would use the plane for two main reasons. Most  commonly he would fly himself and a number of his entourage to a  destination, or alternatively he would fly people to meet him. The  rarest occurrence was when Epstein would fly without any of his usual  entourage and just one other passenger. There was only one name that  jumped out from the flight manifest as a good example of when Epstein  alternated from his routine. His second meeting with Nicole Junkermann.   
As of 2019, Nicole Junkermann’s current business portfolio is  very impressive. She’s often described as an ex-model, entrepreneur and  investor, but Ms. Junkermann is much more than just what you see at  first glance. Born in Dusseldorf, Germany on 27th April 1975, Nicole  Junkermann studied Business Administration at the International  University of Monaco, and then went onto study Management Development at  the prestigious Harvard Business School in the United States. Amongst  her many talents she is multilingual and can speak German, English,  French, Italian, and Spanish. In 1998, after graduating from the  University of Monaco, she co-founded “Winamax,” which was an early  online gaming platform that existed before online gaming regulation  became a priority for the authorities. Winamax was sold in 2001 and  Junkermann would go on to invest in a recently created media rights  company called “Infront Sports and Media AG,” where she would soon serve  as the Vice Chairman of the Board of Directors. 


In 2002, Junkermann acquired the rights for the 2006 FIFA World Cup  in Germany with her relatively new company Infront Sports and Media. The  company was best known at this time for its president and chief  executive, Philippe Blatter, the nephew of Sepp Blatter, the then  president of FIFA. This overt nepotistic corruption left Junkermann’s  Infront Sports and Media as the company to market the TV rights to major  FIFA tournaments. It went on to acquire the rights to all of FIFA’s  World Cups, and even though this deal was watered down in 2006, in 2011  FIFA again gave Infront permission to sell the TV rights, in the Asian  markets, for the 2018 and 2022 World Cups.
During her time at  Infront Sports and Media, Junkermann would be caught flying on Jeffrey  Epstein’s “Lolita Express” on three occasions. The first flight  recorded, on 22nd March 2002, she would share with Epstein, Sean Koo,  and one other passenger, but it’s her second trip which really stands  out. On Saturday 31st August 2002, Jeffrey Epstein and Nicole Junkermann  would fly from Paris Le Bourget Airport to Birmingham Airport, in the  UK, alone. They would return to Paris, via the same route, on Monday 2nd  September 2002. For Jeffrey Epstein to fly without any of his normally  present entourage is very unusual. So what was happening that weekend?  I’ve done a lot of research on these dates, but as of yet, I do not have  any answers. 
At that time, Junkermann was 27 years old, so it’s  very unlikely that they were dating, as everyone knows Jeffrey Epstein  isn’t interested in fully sexually developed adults. Finding this  anomaly on Epstein’s plane manifest encouraged me to look deeper into  the life of Nicole Junkermann, and amongst other things, whether or not  she had any links to a state intelligence agency.  Were Junkermann and  Epstein meeting alone for innocent reasons? Even though Junkerman had  made many investments already, she might have been trying to get more  funds from an eager investor like Epstein. How Epstein originally  accrued his billions is still quite a murky subject in itself. 
Whatever  the reason for these two incredibly rich people being together, this  meeting was a very private one. Junkermann had also just completed  Harvard University's Program for Management Development, and Jeffrey  Epstein had a high-profile relationship with Harvard which, in 2003, led  to him donating $30,000,000.00 to the Ivy League college. Was Epstein  using the famous American college to recruit for his own businesses or  other interests?

More at: https://theswamp.media/the-epstein-a...ing-the-uk-nhs

----------


## Firestarter

Chelsea Clinton and husband, Goldman Sachs banker Marc Mezvinsky, remained friendly with Ghislaine Maxwell until 2011 or 2015 (claiming that they didn’t know that she ran the child sex ring with Epstein): 


> Chelsea and Marc were friendly with her because of her relationship with a dear friend of theirs. When that relationship ended, Chelsea and Marc’s friendship with her ended as well.


For several years, Maxwell was romantically linked with Ted Waitt, the billionaire founder of Gateway Inc.. It was reportedly Waitt, who brought Maxwell along when he was invited to the wedding of Chelsea and Mezvinsky.
And Waitt, who introduced the couple to Maxwell in 2011.

Two witnesses said that Maxwell, Clinton and Mezvinsky flew together on a private plane to rendezvous with Waitt. One of them said in 2009.

In 2012, Maxwell launched her own Ocean-charity, the TerraMar Project, which announced it was shutting down after Epstein’s arrest.
In 2013, the Clinton Global Initiative announced a TerraMar initiative among the “commitments to action” at its annual meeting.

In 2013,  TerraMar’s website describes the alliance between TerraMar; the Global Partnerships Forum; the late Stuart Beck; and the friend of Trump and Clinton, Paolo Zampolli: https://www.politico.com/story/2019/...linton-1424120





> In 2004, ID Models boss Zampolli was exposed as business partner of Jeffrey Epstein. Zampolli and Epstein unsuccessfully tried to buy the bankrupt Elite Model Management.  It was none other than Zampolli that, according to the official story, introduced Donald Trump to nude model Melania Knauss in 1998.
> In late 2004, Trump invited Zampolli to work for him, with: “_Paolo, you are too good for the fashion industry. You should come work with me”.
> _In 2005, Zampolli flew with Donald Trump on his jet to attend his wedding to Melania at Mar-a-Lago in Florida, where he was introduced to Hillary Clinton by Huma Abedin, whom he knew from events in New York.
> 
> Zampolli also met Bill Clinton “many, many, many” times. He called Bill’s former adviser Doug Band “Dougie” and was close to Ronald Burkle, the billionaire investor who was once a close friend and business partner of Bill Clinton: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6738618

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Who Was Epstein Working For?
written by eric margolis - saturday july 20, 2019




> I’ve had many strange experiences in my decades of covering intelligence affairs. These run from being invited to KGB HQ in Moscow, Chinese intelligence in Beijing, US intelligence in Virginia, Libyan intelligence in Tripoli, South African intelligence, and even Albanian intelligence in Tirana.
> 
> But none was odder than the day I was invited to lunch in New York City with the by now notorious figure Jeffrey Epstein. The golden boy of Manhattan and Palm Beach society now sits in a grim jail cell accused of having sex with underage girls. He’s been doing this in plain view since the early 1990’s but, until recently, he seemed bullet-proof.
> 
> Soon after I walked into the entrance of Epstein’s mansion on E 71st Street, said to be the city’s largest private home, a butler asked me, “would you like an intimate massage, sir, by a pretty young girl?” This offer seemed so out of place and weird to me that I swiftly declined.
> 
> More important than indelicacy, as an old observer of intelligence affairs, to me this offer reeked of ye old honey trap, a tactic to ensnare and blackmail people that was old when Babylon was young. A discreet room with massage table, lubricants and, no doubt, cameras stood ready off the main lobby.
> 
> I had arrived with Canada’s leading lady journalist who was then close to Epstein’s sometime girlfriend, Ghislaine Maxwell and, it was said, procuress – something Maxwell denies. Bizarrely, Maxwell believed that I could get KGB Moscow Center to release satellite photos that showed the murder on his yacht of her father, the press baron Robert Maxwell, who was a well-known double agent for Israel and KGB, and a major criminal.
> ...

----------


## UWDude

> Who Was Epstein Working For?
> written by eric margolis - saturday july 20, 2019


Oh geeze, here comes the anti-semitism.
Turkey has an operation like this, as does the UK.
Other countries these honeytraps are run through a more religious vein.

But, it would make a ton of sense if Epstein was an Israeli honey trap factory. (hope ICANN doesn't suddenly decided "anti-semitism" is reason to seize domains).
Most of those old skulls and bones do this kind of stuff too.
That's why they tie a ribbon round their dick while sitting in a coffin, yelling out their sexual depravities.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh geeze, here comes the anti-semitism.
> Turkey has an operation like this, as does the UK.
> Other countries these honeytraps are run through a more religious vein.
> 
> But, it would make a ton of sense if Epstein was an Israeli honey trap factory. (hope ICANN doesn't suddenly decided "anti-semitism" is reason to seize domains).
> Most of those old skulls and bones do this kind of stuff too.
> That's why they tie a ribbon round their dick while sitting in a coffin, yelling out their sexual depravities.


Which part of the article is supposed to be “anti-Semitic”?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Epstein chaired a $6.7 Billion dollar company which may have been bailed out by the Fed

----------


## Anti Globalist

Once again another reminder that Epstein is a sick individual.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Deutsche Bank Flagged Jeffrey Epstein Overseas Transactions For Suspected Sex-Trafficking*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/SeanCordicon/sta...37540702285825

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Anonymous
> ID: 40ab66
>              No.7182843 
>  
> Jul 25 2019 11:21:36 (EST)
>                                                                                                  ClipboardImage.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> https:_//_www.magicalkingdoms.com/cruise/ports/stthomasexcur.html
> Little St James Island
>  Captain Nautica's Snorkeling Expedition
> Activity Type:     Splashtacular and Family Adventures and Nature Adventures
> Activity Level:     Moderate
> Duration:     3.5 hours
> Adult Price:     $75 (ages 10and up)
> Child Price:     $60 (ages 8-9)
> Ages:     8 And Up
> ...





> *Former Walt Disney VP Sentenced to Prison in Child Sex Abuse Investigation*


 The CIA helped Walt Disney set up his theme parks.

Now people are pointing out Disney theme parks are actually small  cities, with their own Police forces which are not subject to nearby  Police Department activity, and come complete with hidden tunnel systems  and elaborate surveillance infrastructures. Make of it what you will.

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/Partisangirl/sta...59298896244736

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Breaking: New Court Documents Reveal Bill Clinton Held Private Party on Epstein’s Pedophile Island*

----------


## PursuePeace

EPSTEIN IS DEAD.
suicide/"suicide".

https://news.yahoo.com/jeffrey-epste...130637923.html

----------


## Warlord

Executed.  RIP

----------


## Anti Globalist

Were we all not saying that Epstein wasn't going to be alive much longer?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Way things are going, no political funding future for Epstein or political future for recently released MAGA Sec of Labor  Alex  'Epstein sweet deal'  Acosta.

----------


## vita3

Ghiselline Maxwell next on chopping block..

----------


## KEEF

And now TPTB will go back into the shadows of the night.
Jeffrey Epstein found dead in jail cell, ABC News reports.  

Three law enforcement officials told ABC News the financier was found dead in his Lower Manhattan jail cell. Epstein was facing federal sex trafficking charges

----------


## Firestarter

> *Epstein Documents Hit; Accuser Says Trump 'Didn't Partake In Any Sex With Any Of Us'*


No attorney thats affiliated with any of the associates of Epstein should be allowed to represent the victims of Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell.
If any attorney associated with Donald Trump, Bill Clinton, Alan Dershowitz or Prince Andrew would represent one of his victims they should be disbarred and prosecuted for a blatant conflict of interest.


Virginia Roberts Giuffre is represented pro bono by the high price attorney, Trump crony David Boies.
Boies has now succesffully got the headline "Trump accuser says Trump didn't partake in any sex" in the news...

David Boies said after Donald was crowned US president: 


> I've known two Donald Trumps: the New York business man who gave my oldest son his first job and the very loving father. Our daughters were classmates at Penn.


https://thecareerist.typepad.com/the...-election.html


In 2011, Boies met founder of Theranos, Elizabeth Holmes, and invested in 400,000 Theranos shares (with a maximum value of $7 million).
In the summer of 2015, at the behest of none other than Theranos board member James Mattis, who is now secretary of defense, Boies also joined the Theranos board.

In March 2018, the Securities and Exchange Commission accused Theranos´ founder Holmes of a massive fraud that cost investors more than $700 million, while putting the health of its testing subjects at risk (Theranos is now worth absolutely nothing).
In a lucky move, one month earlier Boies had stepped down as a director of Theranos: http://archive.is/XumqS
(original here: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/21/b...ot-guilty.html)


Some of the (other) interesting names on the board of Theranos.
Henry Kissinger, former US secretary of state;
George Shultz, former US secretary of state;
William Perry, former US secretary of defense;

Richard Kovacevich, former CEO of Wells Fargo;
William H. Foege, former director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention;
Riley P. Bechtel, chairman of the board of the Bechtel Group Inc. at the time.

None other than Rupert Murdoch (of FOX, the good friend of Trump´s daughter and son-in-law Ivanka and Jared Kushner) invested $121 million in Theranos with Betsy DeVos adding another cool $100 million: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theranos


Why would David Boies, attorney for Virginia Roberts Giuffre (the only one I know that has claimed Bill Clinton was on Epstein´s private island in the Virgin Islands) release the story of *Maria* Farmer, who wasn´t underage when she was raped, instead of her sister who was (underage)?
Is there possibly a scandal related to Donald Trump that involves a *Maria*?

Katie Johnson was raped when she was 13 and also shared the story of Donald Trump raping the 12-year-old *Maria*. According to Katie:



> Defendant Trump stated that Plaintiff shouldnt ever say anything if she didnt want to disappear like *Maria*, a 12-year-old female that was forced to be involved in the third incident with Defendant Trump and that Plaintiff had not seen since that third incident, and that he was capable of having her whole family killed.


This was confirmed by witness Tiffany Doe: 


> I personally witnessed Defendant Trump telling the Plaintiff that she shouldn't ever say anything if she didn't want to disappear like the 12-year-old female *Maria*, and that he was capable of having her whole family killed.


In (almost?) all of the recent stories on Jeffrey Epstein, Katie Johnson is missing...
Was Katie Johnson (a pseudonym) silenced forever?

----------


## pcosmar

Dead??

or Disappeared.?

it was anything but suicide,, I am sure.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Hopefully They got what they needed out of him and the investigation of this Arkancide will bring down even more of the deepstate.

AG William Barr Announces Investigation Into Jeffrey Epstein's Death

----------


## Swordsmyth

An interesting article an Anon dug up about the closure of the Sunspot observatory which is near Epstein’s ranch.  Says a Janitor at the observatory seemed to be plugging a laptop with  child porn into the network so it could be  accessed through the  observatory’s network. Some have speculated because of the focus on the  antennas at the facility by the FBI, Epstein’s microwave array may have  been plugging into the Observatory for reasons related to the laptop and  some sort of secret comm network for elite ranches in the area. Given  proximity to the border, it makes you wonder if it was auctioning newly  imported migrant children.

----------


## timosman

> An interesting article an Anon dug up about the closure of the Sunspot observatory which is near Epsteins ranch.  Says a Janitor at the observatory seemed to be plugging a laptop with  child porn into the network so it could be  accessed through the  observatorys network. Some have speculated because of the focus on the  antennas at the facility by the FBI, Epsteins microwave array may have  been plugging into the Observatory for reasons related to the laptop and  some sort of secret comm network for elite ranches in the area. Given  proximity to the border, it makes you wonder if it was auctioning newly  imported migrant children.


Sunspot Observatory closed due to security issue http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...security-issue

----------


## Firestarter

> EPSTEIN IS DEAD.
> suicide/"suicide".
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/jeffrey-epste...130637923.html


A former inmate of the Metropolitan Correction Center in lower Manhattan, where Jeffrey Epstein was found Saturday and declared dead at a hospital of an “apparent suicide”, stated: 


> There’s no way that man could have killed himself. I’ve done too much time in those units. It’s an impossibility.
> 
> Between the floor and the ceiling is like eight or nine feet. There’s no way for you to connect to anything.
> You have sheets, but they’re paper level, not strong enough. He was 200 pounds — it would never happen.
> 
> When you’re on suicide watch, they put you in this white smock, a straight jacket. They know a person cannot be injurious to themselves.


 https://nypost.com/2019/08/10/former...illed-himself/


Here are 2 photos of the dead Jeffrey Epstein being wheeled into hospital: https://nypost.com/2019/08/10/photos...town-hospital/


Some “conspiracy theorists” argue that in reality Epstein is flown to Israel…
Some say the photos are photoshopped.
Others argue that the “real” Jeffrey Epstein had a straight nose, while the nose of the dead Epstein is rounded off. There aren’t many photos of his nose from the side on the internet to compare it with.


Here’s THE photo of Trump and Epstein at the Victoria Secret party (see the nose, Epstein is a Jew)…

----------


## brushfire

> Some say the photos are photoshopped.
> Others argue that the real Jeffrey Epstein had a straight nose, while the nose of the dead Epstein is rounded off. There arent many photos of his nose from the side on the internet to compare it with.
> 
> 
> Heres THE photo of Trump and Epstein at the Victoria Secret party (see the nose, Epstein is a Jew)


One could argue that he did not have a purple complexion either. The ear and nose could indicate swelling, from either a struggle or perhaps intense pressure from trauma ,or maybe even strangulation.

CNN, a not-so-reliable news source, claims this guy was no longer on suicide watch.   I believe that to be BS, or suspicious at best.   If he had marks on his neck, and a reason to put him on suicide watch, given all the high profile names associated with this mess, it would only make sense that Epstein would remain on suicide watch and close surveillance.

I think its most plausible that this guy was offed, to keep his mouth shut.   Look for more depressed clinton assocaites to off themselves too - depression, its an epidemic.

----------


## timosman

> I think its most plausible that this guy was offed, to keep his mouth shut.   Look for more depressed clinton assocaites to off themselves too - depression, its an epidemic.


Depression is so common, everybody is at risk.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Drone  footage of Jeffrey Epstein's "Pedophile Island" appears to show a bunch  of electronics were removed from Epstein's house before the FBI's long  overdue raid of his property on Monday. 


Here's a before and after: 

 



More at: http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=60607

----------


## Swordsmyth

*NASTY BUSINESS: A Himmmm Blind Item Story*

----------


## Swordsmyth

...




> HOLY F**K EPSTEIN was part of the financial collapse of 2007/08 and bear Stearns.
> 
> ttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Epstein
> 
> Liquid Funding Ltd.
> 
> Epstein was the president of the company Liquid Funding Ltd. between 2000 and 2007.[53][54] The  company was an early pioneer in expanding the kind of debt that could  be accepted on repurchase, or the repo market, which involves a lender  giving money to a borrower in exchange for securities that the borrower  then agrees to buy back at an agreed-upon later time and price. The  innovation of Liquid Funding, and other early companies, was that  instead of having stocks and bonds as the underlying securities, it had  commercial mortgages and investment-grade residential mortgages bundled  into complex securities as the underlying security.[53]
> 
> Liquid Funding was initially 40 percent owned by Bear Stearns. Through  the help of the credit rating agencies – Standard & Poor's, Fitch  Ratings and Moody's Investors Service – the new bundled securities were  able to be created for companies so that they got a gold-plated AAA  rating. The implosion of such complex securities, because of their  inaccurate ratings, led to the collapse of Bear Stearns in March 2008  and set in motion the Financial Crisis of 2007–2008 and the subsequent  Great Recession. If Liquid Funding was left holding large amounts of  such securities as collateral, it could have lost large amounts of  money.[53][55] 
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Drone  footage of Jeffrey Epstein's "Pedophile Island" appears to show a bunch  of electronics were removed from Epstein's house* before the FBI's long  overdue raid of his property on Monday.* 
> 
> 
> Here's a before and after: 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> More at: http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=60607


Odd, this drone video shows that it was the FBI which took the electronics.  Are you suggesting it was somebody else?

----------


## dannno

> Odd, this drone video shows that it was the FBI which took the electronics.  Are you suggesting it was somebody else?


Do you have a timestamp in the video where the electronics were there? At 1:15 it appears the computer is already gone.

----------


## hbenthow

> *NASTY BUSINESS: A Himmmm Blind Item Story*


Any guesses on who the A-list star, Princess, and Russian oligarch are supposed to be?

I thought at first that Princess must be Chelsea Clinton, but I can't find any record of her having been involved in a DUI case. The best guess I can come up with for the A-list star is Sean Penn. I have no idea about the Russian oligarch.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Odd, this drone video shows that it was the FBI which took the electronics.  Are you suggesting it was somebody else?


Are you claiming that it was the same electronics?

More from the article:

This  video taken on July 15th shows what appears to be an Apple computer on  the right along with a pair of binoculars and a box of tissues. It looks  as though there's a white wire possibly connected to an external hard  drive on the same desk. What looks like a printer can be seen on the far  right, deeper in the kitchen. There's also what looks like a tablet  charging on the left.

This  second video uploaded on July 28th and said to have been taken on July  23rd shows all the electronics were removed and multiple bin-like  objects with handles that appear to be plugged into the walls are  sitting around. The various trinkets which were sitting on the dividers  are also gone. 

This  third video which was uploaded on August 6th and appears to be labeled  as though it was filmed on August 3rd shows the entire kitchen has been  cleared out of nearly everything. 

The FBI finally got around to raiding Epstein's house on August 12th, after his alleged "suicide"

More at: http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=60607

----------


## Stratovarious

You know full well that the properties were torn apart, searched upside down over and over , before
Epstein was killed.

That story about the new search serves its purpose;

Get this BAD BAD person's name back in the news for his horrible crimes against humanity, 
and get the heat off of the execution story, the suicide blsht-story that no one believes.

Re direct and defuse any focus on Bill Clinton , this sht works, you know it does.

Now Bill and Hilary are chatting up Hillary's 2020 run, fulfillment of her destiny at 
any and all costs, preserve Bills wonderful legacy, save history from the truth.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Are you claiming that it was the same electronics?
> 
> More from the article:
> 
> This  video taken on July 15th shows what appears to be an Apple computer on  the right along with a pair of binoculars and a box of tissues. It looks  as though there's a white wire possibly connected to an external hard  drive on the same desk. What looks like a printer can be seen on the far  right, deeper in the kitchen. There's also what looks like a tablet  charging on the left.
> 
> This  second video uploaded on July 28th and said to have been taken on July  23rd shows all the electronics were removed and multiple bin-like  objects with handles that appear to be plugged into the walls are  sitting around. The various trinkets which were sitting on the dividers  are also gone. 
> 
> This  third video which was uploaded on August 6th and appears to be labeled  as though it was filmed on August 3rd shows the entire kitchen has been  cleared out of nearly everything. 
> ...


Are you claiming it was different electronics?

The video I posted has the exact same logo in the corner as the videos at your link. Rusty Shackleford. The same person shot all videos. Your link conveniently left out the one of the FBI raid.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Any guesses on who the A-list star, Princess, and Russian oligarch are supposed to be?
> 
> I thought at first that Princess must be Chelsea Clinton, but I can't find any record of her having been involved in a DUI case. The best guess I can come up with for the A-list star is Sean Penn. I have no idea about the Russian oligarch.


Sean Penn is one name I have heard suggested.
I remember hearing that some actor/director was talking about moving to Israel recently because somebody speculated he was running from the Epstein fallout but I don't remember the name.

The only suggestion I have heard for the Russian is Semion Mogilevich.

Princess is Kerry Kennedy.

The dictator may be Chavez.

----------


## Stratovarious

These photos may be from 'the drone' , and may also be nothing more than 'file' photos.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are you claiming it was different electronics?
> 
> The video I posted has the exact same logo in the corner as the videos at your link. Rusty Shackleford. The same person shot all videos. Your link conveniently left out the one of the FBI raid.


Some electronics went missing BEFORE the FBI raid.
If it was the same electronics that just means they were tampered with and then returned.
The FBI raid video is irrelevant because the electronics went missing BEFORE it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are you claiming it was different electronics?
> 
> The video I posted has the exact same logo in the corner as the videos at your link. Rusty Shackleford. The same person shot all videos. *Your link conveniently left out the one of the FBI raid*.


Proof you are just making things up and didn't bother to go there.

It's there.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Do you have a timestamp in the video where the electronics were there? At 1:15 it appears the computer is already gone.


Looks like they are wrapped in red bubble wrap on the desk to the left.  Ready to be boxed and taken away.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Jeffrey Epstein shipped $50K cement truck to 'Pedophile Island'  three weeks before damning expose was released, paying for machine up  front so it would arrive quicker*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein listed 301 Brit associates including Mick Jagger and Tony Blair in pervert’s ‘little black book’ found by FBI

----------


## Swordsmyth

Epstein traveled to Cuba at Castro’s invitation, former Colombian president says

----------


## Swordsmyth

NVM

----------


## Firestarter

Buckingham Palace finally broke their deafening silence and released the following statement: 


> The Duke of York has been appalled by the recent reports of Jeffrey Epstein's alleged crimes.
> His Royal Highness deplores the exploitation of any human being and the suggestion he would condone, participate in or encourage any such behaviour is abhorrent.


In 2010, Prince Andrew (the Duke of York) was photographed with Jeffrey Epstein in New York's Central Park after he was released from his sweetheart deal prison sentence.
Because of the bad publicity, Andrew had to quit as UK trade envoy (and not meet the paedophile Epstein in public places again).

The previous statement was released, shortly after a video emerged of Andrews 2010 visit to Epsteins home.
The most interesting from the video is that Andrew waves goodbye at the door when the following brunette leaves Epsteins home (she isnt underage) on 6 December 2010: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...al-claims.html



So Andrew is appalled by the recent reports, but simply denies having sex with the 17-year-old Virginia Roberts?
What about the pool party with underage girls that Juan Alessi described (his affidavit is still completely missing).
All of this hasnt stopped Andrew or his ex-wife Fergie (Sarah Ferguson) from continuing their relationship with Epsteint co-conspirator Ghislaine Maxwell, who has also recruited young women for sex for Randy Andy Prince Andrew close at home.

----------


## Valli6

The fox news reporter says it wasn't him.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Former vice president of Walt Disney Pictures and Television, Michael  Laney, 73, has been sentenced to more than 6 years in prison following a  child sex abuse investigation.
 The Multnomah County District Attorney’s Office said Laney was  sentenced on Friday to 81 months in prison after being found guilty for  four counts of first-degree sexual abuse on May 7. In addition to  Laney’s prison sentence, the former VP also has to register as a sex  offender.


According to WTKR, the evidence presented during Laney’s trial showed  that in March 2018, a young girl disclosed she had been sexually abused  by Laney. Reportedly, the disclosure was first reported to law  enforcement in Washington state where the victim lived at the time.
 The attorney’s office said the Portland Police Bureau assumed the  investigation after it was determined that the abuse had occurred in  Portland beginning in approximately 2009. At the time, the victim was  about 7 years old.
 WTKR reports that the court found sufficient evidence to prove beyond  a reasonable doubt that Laney was guilty of repeated sexual abuse  involving the girl.
 During the Portland Police Bureau’s investigation of the young girl,  it was found that others had allegations of sexual abuse involving  Laney. Reportedly, one person told law enforcement that Laney had  sexually abused her while she was a minor in approximately 2007 when she  lived in Portland. However, the court found that there was not  sufficient evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Laney was  guilty of this allegation.

Laney was also sentenced to 120 months of post-prison supervision, minus time served and was ordered to pay a $4,000 fine.

More at: https://insidethemagic.net/2019/06/f...ice-sentenced/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Again, another story that didn’t quite make it into the mainstream news’ narrative involving Jeffrey Epstein.   In June of last year, decorated former Palm Beach detective Joseph  Recarey died after a “brief illness” at the age of 50, and that’s  basically all we know, but do a search for him and you’ll barely see anything in the mainstream media, or even alternative media about his death.
 In 2018, The Palm Beach Daily News reported on his death, but there wasn’t much to report concerning the cause.


Recarey was just one of two people willing to put his career on the  line to go after Epstein.  Palm Beach Police Chief Michael Reiter was  the other man that joined him
The Seattle Times reported on the two men and the work that took place in the case and the revelations that Reiter and Recarey brought to light.

The piece is worth your time to read, not just for the information the  two men provided, but also regarding how they were being followed, their  trash was disappearing and political pressure that was brought to bear  on them, along with what they were discovering in terms of physical  evidence.


It makes you wonder if that “brief illness” was brought on by outside forces.  The man was in good health and only 50-years-old.
This sudden death is made all the more strange because of statements made by Reiter. In 2010, Reiter gave an exclusiveinterview to the Daily Beast where  he states that during the investigation both him and Recarey became  aware that they were under surveillance for several months by an unknown  source. Reiter also previously stated that State Attorney Barry  Krischer was hesitant to prosecute Epstein, causing Reiter to send a letter to  Krischer complaining of the “highly unusual conduct” involved in the  case. That State Attorney Krischer turned a blind eye to this case is  made all the more disturbing when you recognize he was also in charge of  Florida’s Crimes Against Children Unit, a position in which he could  directly affect cases against individuals accused of crimes against  kids.

More at: https://dcdirtylaundry.com/media-bla...illness-at-50/

----------


## Swordsmyth

And when photoshopped images appeared in the NY Post of Maxwell eating at In-N-Out Burger is Los Angeles, newspaper personnel said the photos were supplied to the publication by Maxwell’s attorney, Staffian.

When questioned directly about that on Wednesday, Staffian pulled a move from her client’s jet-setting, law-enforcement-evading tool kit and simply vanished.

More at: https://truepundit.com/ghislaine-max...ntation-video/

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/midnitemj

----------


## Swordsmyth

Here is an old article with a headline that would have made you roll your eyes back then,  but which now makes you wonder which is more likely – they wrote a  ridiculous headline nobody would believe that just happened to touch on  topics which are strangely current today, or they were telling the truth  back then, and we were all unaware that every ridiculous claim they  made was the truth. Headline is _“Was Aaron Swartz Killed By An MIT Satanic Child Porn Ring? “_ It implies Reddit Co-founder Aaron  Swartz wasn’t under fire and committed suicide for stealing journal  articles MIT didn’t even own, but rather he was killed because that  media lab he broke into was hosting child-porn, and he may have stolen  it to give it to someone. Now we know, Jeffrey Epstein was a huge  contributor to their Media lab, and all around him are allegations of  satanic child abuse and videography for purposes of blackmail. And  suicide hangings, such as with Swartz seem to be a preferred method of  execution by Cabal.

----------


## timosman

https://jewishinsider.com/2019/07/je...jewish-giving/




> July 26, 2019
> 
> _The financier and convicted sex offender donated to yeshivas, Hillels, Jewish foundations and even the Friends of the IDF._
> 
> 
> Extensive tax filings compiled by The Miami Herald and released this week show a pattern of giving by accused sex trafficker and convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein over a period of 20 years. The hundreds of donations, dating from 1998 to 2017, detail charitable giving from three of Epsteins foundations to more than a dozen Jewish nonprofits and educational institutions. 
> 
> From $250 to a kollel study program and charity in Jerusalem to $500,000 to an Orthodox Jewish school in Manhattan, Epsteins three non-profits  Epstein Interest, The C.O.U.Q. Foundation and Gratitude American Ltd.  gave heavily to Jewish organizations of all stripes. It is likely that Epstein made other charitable contributions over the years that have yet to be discovered in the public IRS documents currently available.
> 
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

Deceased Wall Street financier Jeffrey Epstein (shown) wasn’t merely  interested in girls who were 16 or 17 years old, newly-released  government documents show. His tastes also ran even younger to girls  just 11 or 12.

Now, more evidence has surfaced that shows just what Epstein got away with despite being a registered sex offender.

*Air Traffic Controller Talked*
The latest documents surfaced in a Freedom of Information request from Muckrock, a website that specializes in unearthing and publishing government records, CNBC reported in its account.
 Two of those divulge just how bad Epstein was, and just how willing he was to flaunt the law.
 The more important is a summary of the conversation between a special  investigator for the U.S. Marshal’s Service and an air traffic  controller at Cyril E. King airport in Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands, where Epstein parked the Lolita Express.
 A reporter for the _Miami Herald_, the USMS précis dated July 10 says,  gave the investigator the air traffic controller’s phone number. The  reporter told the air traffic controller the investigator would call.
 [The controller] stated she has seen  EPSTEIN get off the plane with young girls. [She] recalled two specific  times with the first being two girls who appeared to be eleven (11) to  twelve (12) years old with white skin. [She] stated another time a girl  looked to be sixteen (16) maybe seventeen (17) or eighteen (18) and  appeared to be of mixed race. [She] stated the dates of these  occurrences were between June/ July of 2018 through November of 2018.  [She] stated she started working at STT in April of 2018 and was fully  qualified after May so it was after that. She only worked on STT for  about one (1) year.
 SST is the federal code for the King airport.
 The air traffic controller told the marshal that Epstein was about 50  yards away when she and others observed him, “but they were using  binoculars to look.”
 The controller did not know who was on the flight with Epstein.
 Another newly released report from the Marshals Service, this one dated July 13, shows that marshals were concerned about Epstein’s international jet setting given his status as a registered sex offender.
 On March 15, that report says, Epstein visited the Department of  Justice office on the island to speak to the Sex Offender Registery’s  coordinator, and then signed a “Notification of Duty to Report travel.”
 Four days later, that office notified marshals that Epstein would  head to France that day, March 19, and stay through March 29. But that  itinerary, apparently, was a lie, the document shows.
 No other countries are listed on the  notification form. According to a public website that tracks flight  activity EPSTEIN traveled on March 22, 2019 to Vienna, Austria and on  March 27, 2019 to Monaco. These countries are not listed on the  notification form.
 Based on the above information, an MS04  investigation has been initiated to determine if EPSTEIN is in violation  of 18 USC 2250 (b) regarding his failure to report international  travel.
 Not reporting that travel violated Megan’s law, which requires that  “all International Travel Notices must be completed and submitted by  your local sex offender registry,” the USMS website says.
*French Twitter Appeal*
 In other news about the powerful Deep-State moneyman, French national  police tweeted an appeal for Epstein’s victims to step forward and tell  their stories, the Associated Press reported on Wednesday.
 French cops interviewed three victims already.
 Epstein, AP noted, “maintained an apartment at a luxury Paris address  near the Arc de Triomphe,” and French police are “broadly probing  possible charges of rape of minors 15 and older, sexual aggression and  criminal association.”
 Any suspects turned up thus far are unnamed, AP reported, and police are looking not just for victims but French citizens who abetted Epstein’s crimes.

More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...-travel-notice

----------


## Swordsmyth

A purloined journal that is said to contain the names of “hundreds”  of victims of convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein could be used to  reopen the investigation into the multi-millionaire’s appetite for  teenage girls, an attorney representing seven of the victims said  Friday.
New details about the contents of the journal were  released this week when Alfredo Rodriguez, who worked as a property  manager for the Palm Beach resident, pleaded guilty to obstruction of  justice for lying to federal agents when asked if he had any information  about his former boss’ criminal activity. He later tried to sell the  journal he stole from Epstein for $50,000 to an unidentified person, who  alerted authorities, according to court records.
As part of the  plea agreement, federal prosecutors said the journal “contains  information material to the Epstein investigation, including the names  of material witnesses and additional victims.”
“Had the items been  produced in response to the inquiries of state or federal authorities  ... the materials would have been presented to the federal grand jury,”  federal prosecutors wrote.
Instead, prosecutors short-circuited  the grand jury investigation and cut a deal with Epstein. They agreed  not to pursue federal charges if he didn’t contest prostitution-related  felonies in state court. The money manager pleaded guilty in July 2008  to procuring a minor for prostitution and soliciting prostitution. He  served 13 months of an 18-month sentence.
Attorney Adam Horowitz,  who represents seven of the roughly 18 women who have filed civil suits  against Epstein, said the new information could trump the so-called  non-prosecution agreement.
The multifaceted agreement, he said,  deals only with a specific list of victims that the U.S. Attorney’s  Office knew about when it penned the deal in 2007. If additional victims  are listed in the journal Rodriguez stole, Horowitz said federal  prosecutors could reopen the investigation.
“It opens the door for further prosecution,” he said.
In  addition to turning over the journal to federal agents, Rodriguez told  them he knew his former boss was having sex with underage girls when he  worked for him in 2004 and 2005. He had seen naked girls, who looked  like minors, in the pool of Epstein’s $8.6 million mansion. He had seen  pornographic images of young girls on Epstein’s computer, according to  court records.


The wording of the controversial agreement is unclear. It says  federal prosecutors would provide Epstein’s attorneys “with a list of  individuals whom it has identified as victims.” Miami attorney Robert  Josefsberg was appointed to represent any of the victims on the list who  wanted to pursue Epstein in civil court. As part of the agreement,  Epstein is to pay for Josefsberg to represent the women.
Some of  the women, most identified as Jane Doe in lawsuits, had already hired  attorneys to represent them. Some have since settled their suits with  Epstein, although terms were not disclosed.
Horowitz said he has  filed court papers to get the journal that Rodriguez stole. “It’s  another piece of evidence that shows our clients were at Epstein’s  mansion,” he said.

More at: https://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/2...resurrect-case

----------


## Swordsmyth

A federal judge in Florida said on Monday that a group of women who  claimed that Jeffrey Epstein sexually abused them are not entitled to  money damages over a lenient 2008 plea agreement for the late financier.  U.S.  District Judge Kenneth Marra in West Palm Beach said the federal Crime  Victims’ Rights Act did not entitle the women to damages from the United  States. 
Marra  also refused to rescind provisions of Epstein’s plea agreement that  barred his prosecution and the prosecution of his alleged accomplices. 
“As  a result of Mr. Epstein’s death, there can be no criminal prosecution  against him and the court cannot consider granting this relief to the  victims,” Marra wrote. 

More at: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-p...-idUSKBN1W12HI

----------


## Alternative School



----------


## Alternative School



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


That's garbage as you have already been shown multiple times.

----------


## Alternative School

> Take your garbage elsewhere


You mean legal documents that I have fact checked by paying money to pacer so that I could look up old court records as opposed pizzagate. Yes pizza sacrifice dungeons are totally plausible but court documents are just conspiracy theories lol.

If Trump really has nothing to hide then why doesn't he do an interview where he answers questions about this?

Also you do realize that witnessing child sexual abuse and not reporting is itself a felony making Trump by his own admission unfit for office. But that's not the only truth. The man is a sexual predator. 
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a...ays-bbc-report

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/us-new...cohol-12885756

https://www.thedailybeast.com/inside...y-young-models

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You mean legal documents that I have fact checked by paying money to pacer so that I could look up old court records as opposed pizzagate. Yes pizza sacrifice dungeons are totally plausible but court documents are just conspiracy theories lol.
> 
> If Trump really has nothing to hide then why doesn't he do an interview where he answers questions about this?
> 
> Also you do realize that witnessing child sexual abuse and not reporting is itself a felony making Trump by his own admission unfit for office. But that's not the only truth. The man is a sexual predator. 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a...ays-bbc-report
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/us-new...cohol-12885756
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/inside...y-young-models


You have been educated on the worthlessness of those claims multiple times.

You are nothing but a troll.

----------


## Alternative School

> You are nothing but a troll.


Yet you're the one who always initiates these arguments. Tell me are you a happy man, with such good life that you have nothing better to do that harass people with other opinions?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> [/COLOR]Yet you're the one who always initiates these arguments. Tell me are you a happy man, with such good life that you have nothing better to do that harass people with other opinions?[/INDENT]
> [/COLOR]


You trolls would love nothing better than to have your lies go unopposed.

----------


## Alternative School

> You trolls would love nothing better than to have your lies go unopposed.


Do you know what a troll is? The whole point of trolling is to provoke your opponent. I'm not a troll but if I was i'd be winning because you are triggered. Chew on that snowflake.

You answered my question though. This literally is the best use of your time, yelling at someone half your age on the internet lol.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Do you know what a troll is? The whole point of trolling is to provoke your opponent. I'm not a troll but if I was i'd be winning because you are triggered. Chew on that snowflake.


Trolls also spread lies and stir up controversy, like you.
You seem to be the snowflake, you can dish out the lies but you can't handle opposition.




> From a rep comment:
> go back to r/thedonald


I've never been there, you should go back to DU.

----------


## Alternative School

> Trolls also spread lies and stir up controversy, like you.
> You seem to be the snowflake, you can dish out the lies but you can't handle opposition.


Your the one who starts these arguments not me. Personally i'd be OK if we just agreed to leave each other alone, you want to? We can just walk away from each other.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Your the one who starts these arguments not me. Personally i'd be OK if we just agreed to leave each other alone, you want to? We can just walk away from each other.


You trolls would love nothing better than to have your lies go unopposed.

Learn to deal with having your lies challenged, snowflake.

----------


## Alternative School

> You trolls would love nothing better than to have your lies go unopposed.
> 
> Learn to deal with having your lies challenged, snowflake.


Then present a single fact, show me a police report, show me a court transcript, actually take the time and effort to present a coherent factual argument.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Then present a single fact, show me a police report, show me a court transcript, actually take the time and effort to present a coherent factual argument.


You have already been presented with facts multiple times, the supposed rape victim was found to not even exist and Trump did not personally witness any sex crimes so he couldn't do anything more about it than he did. (which was more than anyone else connected to the problem according to the lawyer for some of the victims)

----------


## Alternative School

> You have already been presented with facts multiple times, the supposed rape victim was found to not even exist


No the victim backed out most likely due to fears for her and her families personal safety.



> Trump did not personally witness any sex crimes


He saw a mansion filled almost exclusively with young girls.



> so he couldn't do anything more about it than he did.


No he could have called the police.



> which was more than anyone else connected to the problem according to the lawyer for some of the victims


Wow what a high standard for personal courage you have. I assume you would have done the same then, you would have seen a mans house full of young girls not related to the houses owner and would have looked the other way, am I right?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No the victim backed out most likely due to fears for her and her families personal safety.


No, she never existed and nobody could find any evidence that she ever did.




> He saw a mansion filled almost exclusively with young girls.


That is not a crime.




> No he could have called the police.


And been prosecuted for filing a frivolous police report?




> Wow what a high standard for personal courage you have. I assume you would have done the same then, you would have seen a mans house full of young girls not related to the houses owner and would have looked the other way, am I right?


What would you do?
It was an open secret and the authorities wouldn't do anything about it but Trump did what he could and now that he is POTUS he had the scumbag arrested.

You can't hold people to an impossible standard and expect anyone to give you any credibility.

----------


## Alternative School

> That is not a crime.


Its probable cause.



> And been prosecuted for filing a frivolous police report?


Which he could have easily defeated with his team of lawyers



> What would you do?


I would call the police. 



> It was an open secret and the authorities wouldn't do anything


You know Donald Trump was not without resources. He had wealth, influence, connections. He could have made a stand or at least could have made an anonymous report.



> Trump did what he could and now that he is POTUS he had the scumbag arrested.


He was arrested because the victims and their attorneys kept it in the public eye.



> impossible standard


The Maimi PD had no problem living up to this standard. The victims of Epstein who have come forward live up to this standard. The lawyers of the victims have no problem living up to this standard. Investigative journalist who have been covering this for years live up to this standard. How is it impossible when so many live up to it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Its probable cause.


No it isn't.




> Which he could have easily defeated with his team of lawyers


Meanwhile it would have done nothing but make him a target of Epstein's friends and made it impossible for him to get where he needed to be to become President and really do something about it.





> I would call the police.


Which would achieve nothing even if it were true that you would.




> You know Donald Trump was not without resources. He had wealth, influence, connections. He could have made a stand or at least could have made an anonymous report.


Or he could keep mentioning it so it wasn't forgotten and then actually do something useful when he became President.




> He was arrested because the victims and their attorneys kept it in the public eye.


LOL
That's Hillaryous.
Nothing happened for years and then he finally gets arrested and the scandalous plea agreement is re-investigated after Trump becomes President.




> The Maimi PD had no problem living up to this standard. The victims of Epstein who have come forward live up to this standard. The lawyers of the victims have no problem living up to this standard. Investigative journalist who have been covering this for years live up to this standard. How is it impossible when so many live up to it.


If your only standard is to call the police as opposed to doing something useful then it isn't an impossible standard, Trump did what useful things he could and exposing himself as an enemy to the cabal behind Epstein ahead of time would have been worse than useless, everybody already knew and did nothing.

----------


## Alternative School

> No it isn't.






> plea agreement is re-investigated after Trump becomes President.








> Epstein's friends and made it impossible for him to get where he needed to be to become President and really do something about it.



I really hate to be that guy but I have to ask you about your qualifications. Do you have any family who are law enforcement or civil servants, have you taken any constitution law class's because I don't think you understand how our law system works. 




> Which would achieve nothing even if it were true that you would.


I'm really scratching my head here and i'm honestly a little worried about you. It seems to be me that you have a very low standard for personal behavior. On my honor I would  have done something consequences be damned. Protecting children even if it means losing your own life, that's what being a adult is about.




> LOL
> That's Hillaryous.
> Nothing happened for years and then he finally gets arrested and the scandalous plea agreement is re-investigated after Trump becomes President.


Now you getting into pretty offensive and disrespectful territory. You'r insulting the sacrifices the victims, their attorneys and journalist have made to get this story out and bring Epstein to justice.




> If your only standard is to call the police as opposed to doing something useful then it isn't an impossible standard, Trump did what useful things he could and exposing himself as an enemy to the cabal behind Epstein ahead of time would have been worse than useless, everybody already knew and did nothing.


There are other things he could have done. He could have contacted journalist both domestic and foreign, he could have contacted -anti-human trafficking organizations. Let me ask you if this is the truth that he was just trying to infiltrate the deep state and destroy it from within then why doesn't he say that now that he has become president?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> [/COLOR]I really hate to be that guy but I have to ask you about your qualifications. Do you have any family who are law enforcement or civil servants, have you taken any constitution law class's because I don't think you understand how our law system works. 
> 
> 
> I'm really scratching my head here and i'm honestly a little worried about you. It seems to be me that you have a very low standard for personal behavior. On my honor I would  have done something consequences be damned. Protecting children even if it means losing your own life, that's what being a adult is about.
> 
> 
> Now you getting into pretty offensive and disrespectful territory. You'r insulting the sacrifices the victims, their attorneys and journalist have made to get this story out and bring Epstein to justice.
> 
> 
> There are other things he could have done. He could have contacted journalist both domestic and foreign, he could have contacted -anti-human trafficking organizations. Let me ask you if this is the truth that he was just trying to infiltrate the deep state and destroy it from within then why doesn't he say that now that he has become president?


You are pretending like people didn't know and like the system wasn't protecting Epstein until Trump gained the power of the Presidency.

That's laughable.

----------


## Alternative School

> Take your twisted lies elsewhere.


I obviously struck a nerve. Was it when I mentioned your low standards for morality and courage?




> You are pretending like people didn't know and like the system wasn't protecting Epstein until Trump gained the power of the Presidency.


And you are insulting the majority of people whose job it is to serve and protect who do their job with honesty and integrity. I have family who were Florida law enforcement at the time when Epstein was running his operation who would be willing to die to stop sex trafficking. How dare you.




> That's laughable.


Trump is not a dictator despite what many Liberals say about him. He is not responsible for everything good or bad that happens in the US. The NYPD arrested Epstein. New York's mayor is Bill de Blasio a Democratic presidential hopeful.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I obviously struck a nerve. Was it when I mentioned your low standards for morality and courage?


No nerve was struck, I just can't stand lying twisters.





> And you are insulting the majority of people whose job it is to serve and protect who do their job with honesty and integrity. I have family who were Florida law enforcement at the time when Epstein was running his operation who would be willing to die to stop sex trafficking. How dare you.


More stupid twisted lies, I did not insult any individuals who were not part of protecting Epstein.
But the system protected him.
He was an open secret and nothing was done or allowed to be done, when something finally was done he was given a slap on the wrist and allowed to continue as he had been doing as an open secret.
Only Trump becoming President changed anything and that wouldn't have happened if he had uselessly exposed himself as an enemy to a system that was protecting Epstein.





> Trump is not a dictator despite what many Liberals say about him. He is not responsible for everything good or bad that happens in the US. The NYPD arrested Epstein. New York's mayor is Bill de Blasio a Democratic presidential hopeful.


And why did they when they hadn't for years while everybody knew the truth?
What changed?
Trump was elected and was going after the cabal that supported Epstein so they decided to get ahead of what is coming and arrest Epstien so they could get the credit and possibly so they could kill him or fake his death before he could cooperate with Trump's purge.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Newly revealed documents show that federal prosecutors under the  guidance of US attorney Alex Acosta told the Palm Beach County Sheriff's  Office that Jeffrey Epstein was not eligible for work release.The Daily Mail reported  that a December 2008 letter and other materials from then-US Attorney  Alex Acosta's office arguing against Epstein's work release cited the  timing of Epstein's registering as a sex offender and other  administrative functions as the reason for the arrangement. Acosta's  office ultimately says the decision was made by the *Corrections Division of the Palm Beach County Sheriff's office.*The  work release part of the deal stipulated that Epstein left jail to work  in his private office 12 hours a day, six days a week. A November 2018 Miami Herald report  probed the secretive plea deal penned by Acosta that granted Epstein's  lax sentencing guidelines even though the paper said local and federal  investigators looking into Epstein's suspected trafficking of minor  girls had enough evidence to put him away for life in 2007.The  arrangement raised a bevy of new concerns when a lawyer representing  some of the women who have accused Epstein of sexual abuse said in July  2019 that Epstein committed sexual abuse during his 13-month jail term.





More at: https://news.yahoo.com/us-attorneys-...173206466.html

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/BryanLlenas/stat...52200510574593

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno



----------


## SimmerDown

> 


The comments about Hillary with Trever Noah are interesting.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A French investigation into Jeffrey Epstein’s alleged sex network has been criticized for its slow progress by women who say an associate of the disgraced financier raped  and sexually assaulted them in France, claims that have  raised questions over whether their allegations are again being "swept  under the rug."
The women’s concerns stem from investigators’ apparent limited efforts in tracking down other witnesses against Jean-Luc Brunel, a mysterious French modeling agent who allegedly procured women, some of them minors, for sex with Epstein and others.


They said police have only issued one public appeal urging witnesses to come forward. The message, posted on Sept. 11 to Twitter and Facebook  and only in French, might not have reached people who don’t belong to  those social networks or follow the police feeds, according to the  women.
“I’m disappointed,” Thysia Huisman told The Associated  Press. “There must be more victims, but you have to encourage them to  come forward.”
Huisman,  a former model who is among a dozen people who have so far given  evidence for the probe, told police she was drugged and raped in 1991 at  age 18 by Brunel, who allegedly lured women with promises of modeling  work.
Anne-Claire Le Jeune, a lawyer for Huisman and two other  women, said she believes police may not have been given all the tools  they need to chase the investigation.
“As time passes, I realize  that the means really aren’t being deployed,” Le Jeune said. “There is a  blockage. There is something dysfunctional.”

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/world/jeffre...ictims-stalled

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Prince Andrew: I Didn’t Have Sex With Virginia Roberts Giuffre. I Was Eating Pizza.*PIZZA........................

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Prince Andrew: I Didn’t Have Sex With Virginia Roberts Giuffre. I Was Eating Pizza.*
> 
> PIZZA........................


_Prince Andrew has now denied ever meeting 17 year old Virginia  Roberts, as well as denying having sex with her, despite the photograph  of him with Virginia with his arm around her bare midrif while Ghislaine  Maxell lurks in the background. Prince Andrew bizarrely claims he was  at a “pizza party” with his daughter that night as his alibi for why he  could not have met or raped Virignia Roberts._
_ we all know about Pizzagate, and we all know that Epstein is  basically considered to be the living proof that Pizzagate is real. so  why would Prince Andrew pour gasoline onto the fire by mentioning  “pizza” at all in reference to his own involvement with Epstein’s  underage rape blackmail ring? obviously Prince Andrew is guilty as sin  and is lying, but why did he have to slap us in the face by mentioning  “pizza”?
 i think i know why.
 remember from a few months ago when Boris Johnson gave a bizarre  statement about his hobby being making model buses. Boris’ statement  made no sense, but it has been claimed that Boris was intentionally  “Google Blasting” himself, knowing his statement about making model  buses would dominate the ranks in search engine results, and push down  the search results about Boris Johnson’s older embarassing gaff from  2016 where he had a campaign bus painted with a slogan claiming the  money saved from Brexit should go to fund the National Health Service.
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/bori...el-google-news
https://gizmodo.com/did-boris-johnso...lat-1835903361
 could Prince Andrew be doing the same thing and Google Blasting  himself by claiming he was at a pizza party? now when Normies search for  “prince andrew pizza”, they won’t see hundreds of links to pages and  forums and blogs about Pizzagate, but instead those pages will be pushed  down in rank, and the “more credible” and “official” news sites and  tabloids about Prince Andrew’s pizza party alibi will be ranked at the  top.

_
More at: https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=56506

----------


## Swordsmyth

Shortly after Jeffrey Epstein's August death in a Manhattan detention  facility, a shadowy figure claiming to have set up encrypted servers  for the convicted sex offender told several attorneys and the _New York Times_ he had *a vast archive of incriminating evidence against powerful men stored on overseas servers*,  including several years worth of the financier's communications and  financial records which allegedly showed he had vast amounts of Bitcoin  and cash in the Middle East and Bangkok, and hundreds of millions of  dollars' worth of gold, silver and diamonds.

  Going by the pseudonym Patrick Kessler, self-described 'hacker' said he had "*thousands of hours of footage from hidden cameras*" from Epstein's multiple properties, which included *former Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Barak, lawyer Alan Dershowitz, and Prince Andrew*, along with three billionaires and a prominent CEO, according to the _Times._ 
  It has been long speculated that Epstein recorded his high-profile guests as part of an* international blackmail operation*.

  Armed with *nothing more than blurry photos* of what  he claimed were high-profile individuals in compromising situations,  Kessler approached lawyers representing several Epstein accusers,  John  Pottinger and David Boies - the former of whom suggested that  billionaire Sheldon Adelson - an ally of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin  Netanyahu - might pay for the alleged footage of Barak.

 According to excerpts viewed by The Times, Mr. *Pottinger and Kessler discussed a plan to disseminate some of the informant’s materials*  — starting with the supposed footage of Mr. Barak. The Israeli election  was barely a week away, and Mr. Barak was challenging Prime Minister  Benjamin Netanyahu. *The purported images of Mr. Barak might be able to sway the election* — and fetch a high price. -_New York Times_.After several weeks, the attorneys invited the _New York_ _Times_ to speak with Kessler in mid-September. *Then things got even more unbelievable*. Following a mid-September meeting with _The Times_ in the Boies Schiller offices, Kessler went rogue - contacting the paper and accusing Boies and Pottinger of an *extortion plot* against the subjects of said tapes.
 Barely an hour after the session ended,* the Times reporters received an email from Kessler: “Are you free?” He said he wanted to meet — alone. “Tell no one else.”*
  ...
  Kessler complained that *Mr. Boies and Mr. Pottinger were more interested in making money than in exposing wrongdoers*.  He pulled out his phone, warned the reporters not to touch it, and  showed more of what he had. There was a color photo of a bare-chested,  gray-haired man with a slight smile. Kessler said it was a billionaire. *He also showed blurry, black-and-white images of a dark-haired man receiving oral sex. He said it was a prominent C.E.O*."*At one point, he showed what he said were classified C.I.A. documents*," writes the _Times_.
  Weeks after the meeting, the lawyers struck a deal with the _Times_  during the last Friday in September. They would send a team overseas to  download Kessler's evidence from his servers (and had alerted the FBI  and the US Attorney's Office in Manhattan of their intention to do so),  and would then share all the evidence with the paper *on the condition that they would have discretion over which men could be written about, and when*.
  Separately, Kessler had arranged to give the _Times_ his evidence using a convoluted series of steps. On the day the data was to be transmitted, *Kessler canceled at the 11th hour, claiming 'a fire was burning' and he had to flee to Ukraine.* 
 In early October, Kessler said he was ready to produce the Epstein files. *He told The Times that he had created duplicate versions of Mr. Epstein’s servers*.  He laid out detailed logistical plans for them to be shipped by boat to  the United States and for one of his associates — a very short  Icelandic man named Steven — to deliver them to The Times headquarters  at 11 a.m. on Oct. 3.
*Kessler warned that he was erecting a maze of security systems*.  First, a Times employee would need to use a special thumb drive to  access a proprietary communications system. Then Kessler’s colleague  would transmit a code to decrypt the files. *If his instructions weren’t followed precisely, Kessler said, the information would self-destruct.*
*Specialists at The Times set up a number of “air-gapped” laptops*  — disconnected from the internet — in a windowless, padlocked meeting  room. Reporters cleared their schedules to sift through thousands of  hours of surveillance footage.
*On the morning of the scheduled delivery, Kessler sent a  series of frantic texts. Disaster had struck. A fire was burning. The  duplicate servers were destroyed. One of his team members was missing. He was fleeing to Kyiv.**Except two hours later,* Kessler contacted Pottinger and didn't mention any emergency. Instead, *he asked Pottinger to formulate two schemes* for prying up to $1 billion from potential targets with the footage which the _Times_ suggested may have been a trap.
  Pottinger obliged, describing two options for capitalizing on the  evidence. The first, a "standard model" for legal settlements, would  include splitting the money among Epstein's victims, a charitable  foundation, Kessler, and the lawyers - who would get up to 40%.
  In the second hypothetical, *the lawyers would approached the  high-profile men, convince them to hire them to ensure they wouldn't get  sued, and then "make a contribution to a nonprofit as part of their  retainer."*
  Pottinger would effectively represent a victim, settle their case,  and then represent the victim's alleged abuser - a legal, yet morally  questionable practice for an attorney to engage in.
*Dershowitz and the weird recorded phone call*

  In late September, Dershowitz's secretary related a message that  Kessler wanted to speak with him about Boies - with whom Dershowitz has a  long-running feud. Dershowitz recorded the call, during which Kessler  said he no longer trusted Boies and Pottinger.
  "The problem is that they don’t want to move forward with any of  these people legally," said Kessler, adding "They’re just interested in  trying to settle and take a cut."
 “Who are these people that you have on videotape?” Mr. Dershowitz asked.
  “There’s a lot of people,” Kessler said, naming a few powerful men.  He added, “There’s a long list of people that they want me to have that I  don’t have.”
  “Who?” Mr. Dershowitz asked. “Did they ask about me?”
  “Of course they asked about you. You know that, sir.”
  “And you don’t have anything on me, right?”
  “I do not, no,” Kessler said.
  “Because I never, I never had sex with anybody,” Mr. Dershowitz said.  Later in the call, he added, “I am completely clean. I was at Jeffrey’s  house. I stayed there. But I didn’t have any sex with anybody.”As the _Times_ asks, "what was the purpose of Kessler’s phone  call? Why did he tell Mr. Dershowitz that he wasn’t on the supposed  surveillance tapes, contradicting what he had said and showed to Mr.  Boies, Mr. Pottinger and The Times? Did the call sound a little  rehearsed?"
  Dershowitz told the _Times_ *he has no idea why Kessler called him.* 
*Holding out hope*
  In a November 7 email, Boies told the _Times_ "I still believe  he is what he purported to be," adding "I have to evaluate people for  my day job, and he seemed too genuine to be a fake, and I very much want  him to be real."

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/political/...hacker-emerges

----------


## devil21

Epstein isn't dead.  The "dead Epstein" pics released were obvious photoshop jobs and not even good attempts.  The purpose of the "Epstein didn't kill himself" meme is to deflect from that fact and present a false "choice" of how he died,  suicide or murder, when the real story is that he didn't die at all.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Epstein isn't dead.  The "dead Epstein" pics released were obvious photoshop jobs and not even good attempts.  The purpose of the "Epstein didn't kill himself" meme is to deflect from that fact and present a false "choice" of how he died,  suicide or murder, when the real story is that he didn't die at all.


The statement that Epstein didn't kill himself does not say that he is dead.

----------


## dannno

> Epstein isn't dead.  The "dead Epstein" pics released were obvious photoshop jobs and not even good attempts.  The purpose of the "Epstein didn't kill himself" meme is to deflect from that fact and present a false "choice" of how he died,  suicide or murder, when the real story is that he didn't die at all.


Epstein didn't kill himself is 100% compatible with Epstein is still alive.

Epstein is currently in witness protection, and he is singing like a canary.

----------


## devil21

> Epstein didn't kill himself is 100% compatible with Epstein is still alive.
> 
> Epstein is currently in witness protection, and he is singing like a canary.


The statement alone doesn't, you're right.  But the result has been that every post or article about Epstein now implies or outright states that he was murdered and that is the false choice being presented.

----------


## pcosmar

> Epstein is currently in witness protection, and he is singing like a canary.


A wonderful Fantasy,, but I seriously doubt it..

Mel Gibson needs protection though. Hes Talking.




> Hollywood studios are “drenched in the blood of innocent children” according to Mel Gibson who claims the consumption of “baby blood is so popular in Hollywood that it basically operates as a currency of its own.”
> 
> Hollywood elites are an “enemy of mankind continually acting contrary to our best interests” and “breaking every God given taboo known to man, including the sanctity of children,”
>  Mel Gibson

----------


## Swordsmyth

> A wonderful Fantasy,, but I seriously doubt it..
> 
> Mel Gibson needs protection though. Hes Talking.


Link?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> A wonderful Fantasy,, but I seriously doubt it..
> 
> Mel Gibson needs protection though. Hes Talking.


https://prepareforchange.net/2018/01...blood-of-kids/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Corporate banker Thomas Bowers, who ran the U.S. division of private wealth management for Deutsche Bank AG, reportedly committed suicide last month at the age of 55 by hanging himself with a rope in his California residence.

 However, his extensive ties to deceased sex trafficker Jeffrey  Epstein  who also died from a mysterious suicide  has caused  speculation about what the real cause of Bowers death may be.
 Epstein moved millions of his personal wealth  through Deutsche Bank before his death. He switched to Deutsche Bank in  2013 after his conviction for child sex crimes when even JP Morgan  would no longer do business with him. Following investigations into  civil cases exposing the extent of Epsteins criminal network by the _Miami Herald_, Deutsche Bank finally began to close his accounts.

Deutsche Bank is closely examining any business relationship with  Jeffrey Epstein, and we are absolutely committed to cooperating with all  relevant authorities, a spokesperson for the bank said.


Former bank executive Mike Moore, who led a Citigroup divisions  anti-money laundering unit during a time when Citi was in bed with  Epstein, commented on the nature of Epsteins loans with the corporate  lender.
 The loans to Epstein were personal and commercial, Moore said. The  Citi loans I can confirm were for more than $25 million. Some were  secured, some were not.
 According to sources that spoke with True Pundit, Epstein received  similar loans from both Citigroup and Deutsche Bank, and it is not a  coincidence that Bowers worked in the same role for both banks when  Epstein was doing business with them. Bowers was chief of The Citi  Private Bank, and led Citigroups Global Markets and Wealth Management  businesses before he made his way to Deutsche Bank.

The FBI reportedly subpoenaed Deutsche Bank earlier this year  for loans and accounts with ties to Epstein. Bowers was among the  individuals who they hoped to interview about Epsteins finances. They  will never get the chance, and never get the answers they were seeking  because of his convenient suicide.
 Even though Epstein allegedly refused to pay Citi back for the loans  they gave him, Bowers continued to do business with him because of his  elite connections. He also reportedly traveled to Epsteins private  island, Little St. James, and was a frequent visitor to Epsteins lavish  New York City home.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/jeffre...led-a-suicide/

----------


## dannno

$12.95 + Shipping
https://www.printedkicks.com/product...-oval-ornament

----------


## RJB

I heard a rumour that he didn't really kill himself.

----------


## ClaytonB

Twitter users have assembled an enormous map of Epstein's social connections

Reminds me a bit of Nash's office in _A Beautiful Mind_. Hopefully, it will be of some use in holding the Establishment media accountable to stop spinning this story and trying to turn it into a "water under the bridge" narrative now that Epstein is dead. The Epstein/Maxwell network was _enormous_. They were doing a lot of illegal stuff and many of the wealthiest and most powerful people from all over the globe were involved.

I don't buy the narrative that the public can't handle full disclosure, that it would "cause mayhem". I don't give a damn if Mother Theresa herself was involved, the names and detailed charges need to be fully disclosed and the manhunt needs to get underway. Millions or billions of eyes looking for the guilty will be far more effective in catching them and bringing them to justice than a few dozen special assignment detectives in some obscure FBI office. Stop treating this case with kid gloves. The truth hurts but sometimes pain is the only path to catharsis.

----------


## ClaytonB

Sun: Jeffrey Epstein co-pilot reveals paedo had ‘underage’ stewardesses dressed as ‘sexy nurses’ on private jet

I'm not a fan of these click-bait articles and I have only posted this here to make the following points. The lapdog media is working overtime at full-tilt to spin this story into a narrative about a solitary billionaire pervert and maybe a few of his close, inner-circle buddies who happened to be rich and powerful but, otherwise, had only one real interest in common: underage girls. So, we will get really in-depth coverage of a creepy foam-mattress floor and underage girls in candy-striped adult wear, and so on. The true purpose of this titillating coverage is to intensify the focus onto Epstein alone and maybe a handful of his pervert friends. The idea is to show how opulently Epstein himself lived and use this focus to "radio jam" the public's interest in how he was able to pay for all of that opulence, that is, what purpose it served beyond his own gratification.

I don't know how to put this but it is my view that we're on the verge of going "down the rabbit hole", in the truly mental aspect of that phrase. We're being led to believe that there are eyewitnesses _just now_ coming out of the woodwork but this is obviously false since Epstein was already investigated, tried, jailed, etc. when he was first caught in the 2005-2008 era. Wiki says, "federal officials had ... identified 36 girls, some as young as 14 years old, whom Epstein had sexually abused" at that time. So now we're supposed to believe that all of these victims stepping forward to be interviewed are having their "MeToo" moment when, in fact, the justice system has known about what happened to them for more than a decade and did jack squat about it in terms of actually holding the perpetator(s) accountable.

I've watched a flurry of news on this since Epstein's death and I can't remember who said it but it was to the effect that Epstein's 2008 deal is beyond belief, that nobody is rich enough to pull off a sweetheart deal like that, the federal government is more than capable of taking down a billionaire if they're guilty of mass sexual crimes as Epstein was. This is really the heart of the matter and it's where the focus needs to remain even as the media tries to spin this story to be all about Epstein in order to bury it with him. _There's no way in hell that Epstein was abusing all these girls on his own_. No amount of money could have allowed him to purchase his way out of the crimes that federal investigators _knew_ he was guilty of (and didn't even bother bringing charges against him on). The entire weight of the federal justice system came to bear on him and he walked away with a literal slap on the wrist. From the more believable personal accounts and descriptions of Epstein, it sounds like he was not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree (except at doing the one thing he did best: grooming little girls for a life of prostitution). So, the "mastermind billionaire puppeteer" theory where Epstein hatched and implemented some devious plan to escape charges by getting dirt on cops, judges, etc. also doesn't work.

The only explanation that actually makes sense is that Epstein was plugged into a much larger network that includes _official_ intelligence agencies with the ability to turn the ship of State this way and that way. Did the dirt that Epstein was generating play a role in keeping the network protected? Doubtless. But no amount of money and no amount of criminal sex tapes could protect a network like this from being taken down if it did not have well-placed guardian angels at the highest official levels of the State -- that means intelligence agencies and the only boss they acknowledge... the sitting executive(s). Does any serious-minded adult believe that federal investigators came to know of 36 girls abused by Epstein, some as young as 14, and did not think to take the opportunity to penetrate the network and flip it into a honey-trap? And if they did "just walk away" from this once-in-a-generation opportunity, what kind of entity could possibly have persuaded them to do that? Does anyone really think the justice department is impressed with how much money or jets or islands a lone pedo billionaire has when they have the actual legal power to seize 100% of it?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Sun: Jeffrey Epstein co-pilot reveals paedo had ‘underage’ stewardesses dressed as ‘sexy nurses’ on private jet
> 
> I'm not a fan of these click-bait articles and I have only posted this here to make the following points. The lapdog media is working overtime at full-tilt to spin this story into a narrative about a solitary billionaire pervert and maybe a few of his close, inner-circle buddies who happened to be rich and powerful but, otherwise, had only one real interest in common: underage girls. So, we will get really in-depth coverage of a creepy foam-mattress floor and underage girls in candy-striped adult wear, and so on. The true purpose of this titillating coverage is to intensify the focus onto Epstein alone and maybe a handful of his pervert friends. The idea is to show how opulently Epstein himself lived and use this focus to "radio jam" the public's interest in how he was able to pay for all of that opulence, that is, what purpose it served beyond his own gratification.
> 
> I don't know how to put this but it is my view that we're on the verge of going "down the rabbit hole", in the truly mental aspect of that phrase. We're being led to believe that there are eyewitnesses _just now_ coming out of the woodwork but this is obviously false since Epstein was already investigated, tried, jailed, etc. when he was first caught in the 2005-2008 era. Wiki says, "federal officials had ... identified 36 girls, some as young as 14 years old, whom Epstein had sexually abused" at that time. So now we're supposed to believe that all of these victims stepping forward to be interviewed are having their "MeToo" moment when, in fact, the justice system has known about what happened to them for more than a decade and did jack squat about it in terms of actually holding the perpetator(s) accountable.
> 
> I've watched a flurry of news on this since Epstein's death and I can't remember who said it but it was to the effect that Epstein's 2008 deal is beyond belief, that nobody is rich enough to pull off a sweetheart deal like that, the federal government is more than capable of taking down a billionaire if they're guilty of mass sexual crimes as Epstein was. This is really the heart of the matter and it's where the focus needs to remain even as the media tries to spin this story to be all about Epstein in order to bury it with him. _There's no way in hell that Epstein was abusing all these girls on his own_. No amount of money could have allowed him to purchase his way out of the crimes that federal investigators _knew_ he was guilty of (and didn't even bother bringing charges against him on). The entire weight of the federal justice system came to bear on him and he walked away with a literal slap on the wrist. From the more believable personal accounts and descriptions of Epstein, it sounds like he was not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree (except at doing the one thing he did best: grooming little girls for a life of prostitution). So, the "mastermind billionaire puppeteer" theory where Epstein hatched and implemented some devious plan to escape charges by getting dirt on cops, judges, etc. also doesn't work.
> 
> The only explanation that actually makes sense is that Epstein was plugged into a much larger network that includes _official_ intelligence agencies with the ability to turn the ship of State this way and that way. Did the dirt that Epstein was generating play a role in keeping the network protected? Doubtless. But no amount of money and no amount of criminal sex tapes could protect a network like this from being taken down if it did not have well-placed guardian angels at the highest official levels of the State -- that means intelligence agencies and the only boss they acknowledge... the sitting executive(s). Does any serious-minded adult believe that federal investigators came to know of 36 girls abused by Epstein, some as young as 14, and did not think to take the opportunity to penetrate the network and flip it into a honey-trap? And if they did "just walk away" from this once-in-a-generation opportunity, what kind of entity could possibly have persuaded them to do that? Does anyone really think the justice department is impressed with how much money or jets or islands a lone pedo billionaire has when they have the actual legal power to seize 100% of it?


+Rep

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Epstein pal Ghislaine Maxwell reportedly planning tell-all interview 'on her own terms'*

----------


## ClaytonB

> *Epstein pal Ghislaine Maxwell reportedly planning tell-all interview 'on her own terms'*


I didn't know that The Sun employs mediums for communicating with the dead... interesting.

----------


## ClaytonB

Virginia Giuffre tweets: "I'm not suicidal"

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Virginia Giuffre tweets: "I'm not suicidal"


I hear that is a common symptom of Arkancide.

She really means that she is contemplating committing suicide in an apparently impossible manner.

----------


## ClaytonB

Lionel on RT: How come the media keeps referring to Maxwell as a "madam"? She's a felon!

----------


## Swordsmyth

Prince Andrew accuser Virginia Giuffre says the FBI told her of a ‘credible death threat’ against her

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Duke of York’s flagship project is being shut down in the UK  while directors of its overseas arm have indicated they will quit if he  does not relinquish control.
Pitch@Palace CIC, which is based in Buckingham Palace, is being wound up after trustees concluded it had no future in the wake of the Jeffrey Epstein scandal.
But  the Duke is refusing to give up its sister company Pitch@Palace Global,  prompting three of its directors to offer their resignations.
While  Pitch@Palace CIC is a non-profit-making company and is controlled by  the Prince Andrew Charitable Trust, the overseas arm Pitch@Palace Global  is owned by the Duke himself and was set up to make profits by  brokering deals between tech start-ups and wealthy investors.
Three  of the remaining five directors of Pitch@Palace Global, a Dragons’  Den-style corporate project, have told the Duke that its future is  untenable while it retains an association with him. The imminent  departures of Martin Dunnett, a private equity executive, Alex Johnston,  an app developer and investor and Martin Harriman, a telecoms  entrepreneur, would leave only two directors at the helm: Amanda Thirsk,  the Duke’s private secretary, and Johan Eliasch, a sports tycoon and close friend. 
The Duke was photographed on a yacht surrounded by topless women in Thailand in 2001 on a holiday with Mr Eliasch.
A  well-placed source said: “Pitch@Palace CIC will be wound down. The  company belongs to the Prince Andrew Charitable Trust and the trustees  met and decided to close it down. Pitch Global is going to carry on but  because of the massive changes that have happened, three of the existing  directors felt there was a need for a strategic review and they decided  to step aside by resigning.”

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/bosses-du...222642937.html

----------


## ClaytonB

House Oversight Committee Investigates Epstein’s Favorable Plea Deal

This raises an interesting question. Did Trump, Barr, Acosta, et. al. merely see the writing on the wall and try to get ahead of the inevitable implosion of Epstein and crew? Trump has distanced himself from Epstein (since well before even Epstein's first trial) but why isn't the executive driving its own investigation? We can be sure that the executive would be all over any department that obstructed the oil trade (whether due to corruption or for some other reason). So why aren't they all over the state attorney's office? Why is the notoriously slow and bumbling Congress having to drive this? The best way I can think of to ensure that absolutely nothing comes of an investigation is to have Congress perform it. It's plain as day that everything connected to Epstein was as dirty as dirty gets, why is Trump silent about this? What better opportunity to supposedly "drain the swamp"?

If I'm right that Trump is turning a blind eye to the Epstein affair, that doesn't necessarily mean he's guilty of partaking. But it might mean that he is working for those who are. But it also calls into question the whole Q psyop. By its nature (completely anonymous), the Q operation is the kind of thing that is either very, very good... or very, very evil. If Trump is an errand-boy sent to bulldoze over the entire Epstein network into a giant sinkhole never to be seen again, why is Q emphasizing so strongly that Trump and all these other Trump admin players are "the good guys"? Once again, I'm not drawing any conclusions here, I'm simply airing out concerns that have been building in the back of my mind over the last year+ since I started following the Qanon thing. Once every source of information is corrupted, where can a person turn to get reliable information? At the moment, it's starting to feel like there is nowhere safe to turn...

----------


## dannno

> House Oversight Committee Investigates Epstein’s Favorable Plea Deal
> 
> This raises an interesting question. Did Trump, Barr, Acosta, et. al. merely see the writing on the wall and try to get ahead of the inevitable implosion of Epstein and crew? Trump has distanced himself from Epstein (since well before even Epstein's first trial) but why isn't the executive driving its own investigation? We can be sure that the executive would be all over any department that obstructed the oil trade (whether due to corruption or for some other reason). So why aren't they all over the state attorney's office? Why is the notoriously slow and bumbling Congress having to drive this? The best way I can think of to ensure that absolutely nothing comes of an investigation is to have Congress perform it. It's plain as day that everything connected to Epstein was as dirty as dirty gets, why is Trump silent about this? What better opportunity to supposedly "drain the swamp"?
> 
> If I'm right that Trump is turning a blind eye to the Epstein affair, that doesn't necessarily mean he's guilty of partaking. But it might mean that he is working for those who are. But it also calls into question the whole Q psyop. By its nature (completely anonymous), the Q operation is the kind of thing that is either very, very good... or very, very evil. If Trump is an errand-boy sent to bulldoze over the entire Epstein network into a giant sinkhole never to be seen again, why is Q emphasizing so strongly that Trump and all these other Trump admin players are "the good guys"? Once again, I'm not drawing any conclusions here, I'm simply airing out concerns that have been building in the back of my mind over the last year+ since I started following the Qanon thing. Once every source of information is corrupted, where can a person turn to get reliable information? At the moment, it's starting to feel like there is nowhere safe to turn...


Trump is helping bring down Epstein. Trump put Epstein in witness protection, he is alive and well and will be testifying. He may already be testifying in secret military tribunals. The only reason Trump stayed friends with him as long as he did was to get more information and maybe some blackmail material. Be patient. Trust the plan.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> House Oversight Committee Investigates Epstein’s Favorable Plea Deal
> 
> This raises an interesting question. Did Trump, Barr, Acosta, et. al. merely see the writing on the wall and try to get ahead of the inevitable implosion of Epstein and crew? Trump has distanced himself from Epstein (since well before even Epstein's first trial) but why isn't the executive driving its own investigation? We can be sure that the executive would be all over any department that obstructed the oil trade (whether due to corruption or for some other reason). So why aren't they all over the state attorney's office? Why is the notoriously slow and bumbling Congress having to drive this? The best way I can think of to ensure that absolutely nothing comes of an investigation is to have Congress perform it. It's plain as day that everything connected to Epstein was as dirty as dirty gets, why is Trump silent about this? What better opportunity to supposedly "drain the swamp"?
> 
> If I'm right that Trump is turning a blind eye to the Epstein affair, that doesn't necessarily mean he's guilty of partaking. But it might mean that he is working for those who are. But it also calls into question the whole Q psyop. By its nature (completely anonymous), the Q operation is the kind of thing that is either very, very good... or very, very evil. If Trump is an errand-boy sent to bulldoze over the entire Epstein network into a giant sinkhole never to be seen again, why is Q emphasizing so strongly that Trump and all these other Trump admin players are "the good guys"? Once again, I'm not drawing any conclusions here, I'm simply airing out concerns that have been building in the back of my mind over the last year+ since I started following the Qanon thing. Once every source of information is corrupted, where can a person turn to get reliable information? At the moment, it's starting to feel like there is nowhere safe to turn...


According to Q there are multiple investigations going on looking into the entire swamp.

It is either true or false and we won't know yet.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Trump is helping bring down Epstein. Trump put Epstein in witness protection, he is alive and well and will be testifying. He may already be testifying in secret military tribunals. The only reason Trump stayed friends with him as long as he did was to get more information and maybe some blackmail material. Be patient. Trust the plan.


I want to but everything you just claimed stretches credulity beyond the breaking-point. The real problem is that the _status quo_ doesn't change even in the best-case scenario (that everything you are saying is true). That is, a horrible pedo network gets shut down, lots of bad people go to jail. Then absolutely nothing changes, and the world keeps going on as before -- inflationary paper-money, cronyism run amok, materialistic, brainwashed consumers mindlessly consuming crap they don't need, and so on and so forth. Maybe a bunch of creepy child molesters/murderers/etc. go to jail. That's a good thing. But if nothing else comes of it, I don't necessarily see what has really changed, at least, not on the "IT'S GOING TO BE BIBLICAL"-scale promised by the Q op. I hope they really understand the meaning of "biblical", because when it _does_ get biblical, literally everyone is going to wet themselves (Trump, Q and anons included):




> They have blown the trumpet,
> They have made all things ready,
> But no one will go into battle,
> For my wrath is on the whole crowd.
> Outside is the sword;
> Inside are plague and famine.
> Those in the country
> Will die by the sword;
> Those in the city
> ...

----------


## dannno

> I want to but everything you just claimed stretches credulity beyond the breaking-point. The real problem is that the _status quo_ doesn't change even in the best-case scenario (that everything you are saying is true). That is, a horrible pedo network gets shut down, lots of bad people go to jail. Then absolutely nothing changes, and the world keeps going on as before -- inflationary paper-money, cronyism run amok, materialistic, brainwashed consumers mindlessly consuming crap they don't need, and so on and so forth. Maybe a bunch of creepy child molesters/murderers/etc. go to jail. That's a good thing. But if nothing else comes of it, I don't necessarily see what has really changed, at least, not on the "IT'S GOING TO BE BIBLICAL"-scale promised by the Q op. I hope they really understand the meaning of "biblical", because when it _does_ get biblical, literally everyone is going to wet themselves (Trump, Q and anons included):


Nobody said the world will be perfect, but if they bring down the elite Satanic cabal that we know stretches from Bohemian Grove to The Bilderberg Group, the perpetrators of 9/11 to George Soros, countless Democrats and Republicans, the Media Cabal to the worst of the military industrial compelx and banking cabal, it will be a great start.

----------


## ClaytonB

> a great start.


Reminds me of the old joke, "What do you call 10,000 politicians chained to the bottom of the sea?" I guess we can update it for 2020: "What do you call 10,000 cabalists chained to the bottom of the sea?" Definitely a great start.

----------


## ClaytonB

> According to Q there are multiple investigations going on looking into the entire swamp.
> 
> It is either true or false and we won't know yet.


The optimist in me wants to believe this is true. The pessimist in me says it's just another dirty trick. I'll keep feeding my inner optimist and flogging my inner pessimist for now.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The optimist in me wants to believe this is true. The pessimist in me says it's just another dirty trick. I'll keep feeding my inner optimist and flogging my inner pessimist for now.


I go with the optimist because I couldn't do anything different if the pessimist was right.

----------


## ClaytonB

> I go with the optimist because I couldn't do anything different if the pessimist was right.


That's where things get spiritual for me. I understand the concept of "the will of God" and so on, but I do not believe that God created us for _apathy_. It feels like we are all trapped in some kind of supernatural constraint that removes all agency from each individual. Whoever is responsible (among the heavenly beings) for this state-of-affairs is in a terrible way... I mean "eternal hellfire" terrible, because removing agency (free will) from creatures made in the image of God is tantamount to knowingly spitting in God's face. In short, this must be the handiwork of none other than Lucifer himself (it is surely not the handiwork of mortals) and it is one of the reasons that I am convinced that the Antichrist (capital 'A') is present on Earth.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's where things get spiritual for me. I understand the concept of "the will of God" and so on, but I do not believe that God created us for _apathy_. It feels like we are all trapped in some kind of supernatural constraint that removes all agency from each individual. Whoever is responsible (among the heavenly beings) for this state-of-affairs is in a terrible way... I mean "eternal hellfire" terrible, because removing agency (free will) from creatures made in the image of God is tantamount to knowingly spitting in God's face. In short, this must be the handiwork of none other than Lucifer himself (it is surely not the handiwork of mortals) and it is one of the reasons that I am convinced that the Antichrist (capital 'A') is present on Earth.


We are meant to fight for good and try to make things better within whatever range of events GOD has planned. (to the best of our knowledge and ability)

NPCs are an affront to GOD and complete failures as humans, they are almost as bad as those who purposely choose evil and those who try to turn people into NPCs are one of the worst kinds of evil.

----------


## Firestarter

> Once every source of information is corrupted, where can a person turn to get reliable information? At the moment, it's starting to feel like there is nowhere safe to turn...


Keep on looking for information, and don't believe anything the politicians or media (whether mainstream or alternative tell you)!





> Trump has distanced himself from Epstein (since well before even Epstein's first trial) but why isn't the executive driving its own investigation?


Sure that's what the Trump-supporting media wants us to believe, but in reality...

Donald Trump only cut ties with terrific guy, Jeffrey Epstein a few weeks AFTER Epstein pleaded guilty to paedophilia in September 2007: https://news.vice.com/article/the-sa...n-bill-clinton





> This raises an interesting question. Did Trump, Barr, Acosta, et. al. merely see the writing on the wall and try to get ahead of the inevitable implosion of Epstein and crew?


The following stories seem to confirm that Jeffrey Epstein was indeed suicided to prevent him from exposing the Trump administration for being involved with the sweetheart deal that gave him a very light sentence and also made his co-conspirators evade sentence.

In 2009, now Attorney-General William Barr joined the law firm Kirkland & Ellis, the same law firm that represented Jeffrey Epstein in 2008 and fixed the sweetheart deal with Miami US attorney at the time Alexander Acosta (Donalds former Secretary of Labor).
Kirkland & Ellis continued to represent Epstein until 2011, when Barr worked at the firm.

To top it all, Acosta had previously worked at Kirkland & Ellis (after being a court clerk in 1994-1995): https://heavy.com/news/2019/08/willi...ffrey-epstein/


Jeffrey Epstein's attorney Martin Weinberg told Manhattan's federal court that among those who approved Epstein's 2008 plea deal were Sigal Mandeleker, John Roth, Alice Fisher, Mark Filip and Jeffrey Sloman.
In 2008, Mark Filip was Deputy Attorney General, now a partner at the law firm Kirkland & Ellis.

Mandelker, who at the time was Deputy Assistant Attorney General in the Criminal Division of the Department of Justice, was involved in discussions on the plea deal. 
Sigal Mandeleker serves as Trumps Under Secretary for the Department of the Treasury.

John Roth is the Inspector General for the Department of Homeland Security since 2014.
In 2008, Roth was chief of staff to the Deputy Attorney General.

Alice Fisher was assistant US Attorney General at the time, and now a partner of the Latham & Watkins LLP law firm.
Donald Trump interviewed Fisher for the position of FBI director after James Comey was fired.

Weinberg also mentioned Acosta's top deputy, Jeffrey Sloman.

Jeffrey Epstein was trying to defend himself with the argument that the same people that gave him the plea deal are still running the federal government, and shouldnt be allowed to charge him again for the same crimes: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...case-over.html

----------


## ClaytonB

> Donald Trump only “cut ties” with “terrific” guy, Jeffrey Epstein a few weeks AFTER Epstein pleaded guilty to paedophilia in September 2007: https://news.vice.com/article/the-sa...n-bill-clinton


I'm trying to follow the "principle of charity" (i.e. giving the benefit of doubt) in this case, whether to Trump, the Clintons or anybody else. The reason is that this case is clearly shot through with spiritual warfare, it has Satan's fingerprints all over it, and there is nothing Satan loves more than to use our own judgmentalism and tendency to leap to conclusions in order to twist and spin the truth until nobody knows which way is up.

From the available evidence, it appears that Trump had cut social ties with Epstein well before the sex-crime charges. The Mar-A-Lago connection certainly does look dirty but there just isn't enough solid evidence to say for sure that there was something untoward going on. Epstein is like the Pig-Pen of US billionaires, he's always surrounded by a cloud of dirt everywhere he goes. But that doesn't necessarily make just anyone who ever appeared in a photo with him also dirty. He was, after all, a super-connector and until the pedophilia charges hit in 2005, many people in the upper crust circles of socialites may have been genuinely unaware of his sordid side. I sympathize with Virginia Roberts (Giuffre) in that she feels no one could be around Epstein and not know what was going on but I also think she has a deficient understanding of the true nature of manipulative people as a result of her own natural (and healthy) naivete. Master manipulators -- and Epstein was a gold-medal Olympic, psychopathic manipulator -- can pass through a single door and, in the span of two breaths, go from being in the middle of committing a crime to sitting at tea with a criminal investigator, without batting an eyelash. So, the idea that "everyone knew" what Epstein was doing is, I think, an idea that only applies on _that side_ of the curtain that Epstein carefully maintained between the two sides of his life. Once you were on the "real Epstein" side of the curtain, you saw the monster and not only did you see the monster but you were exclusively surrounded by people all of whom knew the true monster that Epstein was. That doesn't mean that all the people that Epstein kept on the "billionaire socialite and philanthropist of science" side of the curtain knew what was going on behind the curtain, even if they suspected it (as is evident from Trump's "many of them are on the younger side" quote).

The real problem is that we have a near-complete vacuum of _facts and evidence_. Facts, evidence and credible, corroborated eye-witness testimony... these are what is desperately needed in the Epstein case. And these are the things that the puppet-masters behind Epstein are working 24x7 to keep away from the public eye.

----------


## Firestarter

> From the available evidence, it appears that Trump had cut social ties with Epstein well before the sex-crime charges. The Mar-A-Lago connection certainly does look dirty but there just isn't enough solid evidence to say for sure that there was something untoward going on.


We KNOW that Donald Trump now claims that he “never liked” Jeffrey Epstein and that he expelled him from the Mar-a-Lago. There isn’t a shred of evidence that Epstein was ever expelled though and there are many stories to suggest that they were indeed very close…

In 2002 Donald Trump said for a story on Jeffrey Epstein: 


> I’ve known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life.


Epstein didn't only have lots of phone numbers for Donald Trump, but even for his ex-wife Ivana and daughter Ivanka.

We also KNOW that Donald Trump called Jeffrey Epstein twice in November 2004.

----------


## ClaytonB

@Firestarter: Sure, I read the article, I'm aware of those facts. But they really are _very weak_ facts and actually prove nothing untoward, in and of themselves. I'm not saying Trump's not guilty. I'm just saying that, if he is guilty, the hidden Establishment is doing a picture-perfect job keeping the facts that would _prove_ he is guilty out of the public eye and away from investigators. Based on what we do know about Epstein's network (that is, its countless connections to the wealthy and powerful elite all around the globe and, simultaneously, countless underage and vulnerable girls systematically swept up and put into a pipeline of child prostitution), we can be confident that this will be a frequent theme -- lots of smoke everywhere, but nobody can prove there's an actual fire. Prince Andrew is the master template. "I was there. We now know 'with all the benefit of hindsight that one can possibly have' that there was underage prostitution occurring _while_ I was there... but I did not have sex with underage girls and I had no idea that anybody else was doing that, either." Cool story, bro.... nobody believes it but, then, the courts can only convict with actual facts, actual evidence and actual, corroborated, eyewitness testimony.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*EPSTEIN  ‘ADMITTED TO ME’ HE WAS A SPY: Ex-Business Partner Of Sex Criminal  Claims Prince Andrew Is Protecting Ghislaine Maxwell, Stonewalling  Prosecutors’ Investigation Over Blackmail Fears*

----------


## Swordsmyth

US authorities reportedly set to charge alleged conspirator Ghilsane Maxwell, in Epstein case

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ghislaine Maxwell — the British socialite who’s long been accused of serving as Jeffrey Epstein’s madam — is under investigation by the FBI, sources confirmed to The Post on Friday.
 Maxwell, who has largely kept out of the public eye since 2016, allegedly procured young women and groomed them to have sex with Epstein and his wealthy pals.
 Several other “people who facilitated” the dead pedophile’s alleged  sexual abuse are also being probed but Maxwell is the main focus, two  sources familiar with the investigation told Reuters.
 One of the sources said the probe is in its early stages and that the  FBI is following up with leads it’s received from women who claim to  have been victimized by Epstein.
 The FBI currently has no plans to interview Prince Andrew, who’s been accused of having sex  with one of Epstein’s most vocal accusers, Virginia Roberts Giuffre,  Reuters reported. They did not rule out the possibility that he could be  questioned at a later date.

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/12/27/feds-f...laine-maxwell/

----------


## dannno

> We KNOW that Donald Trump now claims that he “never liked” Jeffrey Epstein and that he expelled him from the Mar-a-Lago. There isn’t a shred of evidence that Epstein was ever expelled though and there are many stories to suggest that they were indeed very close…
> 
> In 2002 Donald Trump said for a story on Jeffrey Epstein: 
> 
> Epstein didn't only have lots of phone numbers for Donald Trump, but even for his ex-wife Ivana and daughter Ivanka.
> 
> We also KNOW that Donald Trump called Jeffrey Epstein twice in November 2004.



LOL.. Ya, we know, Trump was targeted by Epstein. Trump is rich. Epstein targeted rich people. What's your point?

Trump was too smart to be entrapped.. however he was curious about the whole operation and wanted to see if he could get enough dirt on Epstein and others involved for his own benefit. So he stayed friends. Until Epstein was kicked out of Mar-a-lago, which multiple people have corroborated. It doesn't mean he wrote it down anywhere or put it on the books, he could have simply asked him to leave and not come back. And guess what?? You have no evidence that Epstein ever came back to Mar-a-lago after that. 

You have nothing. Except a pretty odd case of TDS.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> LOL.. Ya, we know, Trump was targeted by Epstein. Trump is rich. Epstein targeted rich people. What's your point?
> 
> Trump was too smart to be entrapped.. however he was curious about the whole operation and wanted to see if he could get enough dirt on Epstein and others involved for his own benefit. So he stayed friends. Until Epstein was kicked out of Mar-a-lago, which multiple people have corroborated. It doesn't mean he wrote it down anywhere or put it on the books, he could have simply asked him to leave and not come back. And guess what?? You have no evidence that Epstein ever came back to Mar-a-lago after that. 
> 
> You have nothing. Except a pretty odd case of TDS.


And Trump was probably infiltrating and investigating the left so he had to hang out with them.

He had to become a celebrity to pull off his capture of the Presidency for the white hats and that meant he had to be part of the Hollywood crowd.

----------


## Danke

https://www.infowars.com/watch/?vide...d7ec002764b20a

----------


## Firestarter

> Trump was too smart to be entrapped.. however he was curious about the whole operation and wanted to see if he could get enough dirt on Epstein and others involved for his own benefit. So he stayed friends. Until Epstein was kicked out of Mar-a-lago, which multiple people have corroborated. It doesn't mean he wrote it down anywhere or put it on the books, he could have simply asked him to leave and not come back. And guess what?? You have no evidence that Epstein ever came back to Mar-a-lago after that. .


So you even admit that there isn’t a shred of evidence for this claim (or most of the others you make)? You’re saying that we should believe that Donald Trump expelled Jeffrey Epstein, without evidence because multiple Trump cronies have said so, but that I have to prove that Epstein later was back in the Mar-a-Lago?!?
Jeffrey Epstein has denied by the way that he was ever expelled.

Of course your unfounded claims are really, very credible, right?!?
What was it you claimed? Something like that Jeffrey Epstein isn’t death, but in “witness protection”, spilling the beans on the dirty elite?
At what time – when Epstein still hasn’t reappeared - will you admit that (once again) you were totally wrong?!? Please give us a date, when we can tell you (and you will admit): @dannno you were wrong!


It is of course a bit strange that the "too smart" Donald Trump has filled his administration with the swamp, including crooked lawyers (not only Acosta) that were involved in the sweetheart deal that got not only Epstein off the hook, but also all of his co-conspirators.



> In 2009, now Attorney-General William Barr joined the law firm Kirkland & Ellis, the same law firm that represented Jeffrey Epstein in 2008 and fixed the “sweetheart deal” with Miami US attorney at the time Alexander Acosta (Donald’s former Secretary of Labor).
> Kirkland & Ellis continued to represent Epstein until 2011, when Barr worked at the firm.
> 
> To top it all, Acosta had previously worked at Kirkland & Ellis (after being a court clerk in 1994-1995): https://heavy.com/news/2019/08/willi...ffrey-epstein/
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein's attorney Martin Weinberg told Manhattan's federal court that among those who approved Epstein's 2008 plea deal were Sigal Mandeleker, John Roth, Alice Fisher, Mark Filip and Jeffrey Sloman.
> In 2008, Mark Filip was Deputy Attorney General, now a partner at the law firm Kirkland & Ellis.
> 
> ...


 
There are many, many people in Trump’s inner circle associated with Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell…

See Ghislaine Maxwell with William Philip Lauder (executive chairman of Estée Lauder and nephew of Trump’s friend, MEGA member, Chabad-Lubavitcher Ronald Lauder), 18 November 2013, New York.



In 2014, Jeffrey Epstein invested $1.5 million in SUM with Barak. In 2015, that money went into Carbyne.
Barak became the front-man for Carbyne.

In September 2017, Russian oligarchs Viktor Vekselberg and Andrew Intrater bought 24% of Carbyne’s Class A-1 shares through Intrater’s Columbus Nova Technology Partners (CNTP). Vekselberg and Intrater, who are close to Trump, are under US sanctions: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=60#p4908

Carbyne also has ties to China through co-founder and shareholder Lital Leshem.
Leshem now works at Frontier Resources Group (FRG) of Erik Prince (the brother of Trump’s Education Secretary Betsy DeVos): https://narativ.org/2019/07/27/building-big-brother/


In February 2005, Polish national Janusz Banasiak started working for Epstein as his Palm Beach house manager.
According to his LinkedIn page, Banasiak was also the “property manager” for the Epstein associated Neptune LLC (located in the Virgin Islands).

In one of those strange coincidences, in 1980 Banasiak worked for the Bronfman’s Seagram liquor company.
According to attorney Brad Edwards, Banasiak is one of several employees for which Epstein hired and paid attorneys after the federal criminal probe and civil suits filed by victims.

In August 2011, Banasiak married his second wife Rodica “Ofelia” Banasiak, who in October 2015 listed Epstein’s El Brillo Way mansion as her place of residence.
Ofelia found long-term employment working for the ex-wife of Donald, Ivana Trump until she sold her Palm Beach home in 2014.
In 2014, Ivana Trump also hired Ofelia’s daughter for a couple of month to help her move (after she had sold her Palm Beach house).

On 4 July 2019, only 2 days before Epstein’s arrest, Ofelia shared a video of the Rocky Mountains from a plane. Throughout July, Ofelia posted photos of Gunnison, Colorado, where Epstein´s friends Glenn and Eva Dubin own a ranch.
The Dubins’ longtime chef, Emily Womac, replied to Ofelia's July 21 photo at the Ouray Hot Springs, and Ofelia responded back: https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-fa...einand-a-trump


See Jeffrey Epstein's chief pilot, Larry Visoski, with Trump’s campaign manager Kellyanne Conway in 2016: https://twitter.com/soychicka/status...43271566397442



Two months after he completed his detention in Florida, in August 2010, Jeffrey Epstein atttended a screening party of “Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps” in the Southampton mansion of David and Julia Koch, at the invitation of Peggy Siegal.

This party was attended by some people close to Donald Trump (besides Jeffrey Epstein):
Treasury Secretary, Bonesman Steve Mnuchin;
Commerce Secretary, long-time Rothschild banker Wilbur Ross;
Trump lawyer, Rudy Giuliani;
Blackstone CEO, Steven Schwarzman;
Former CEO of Lehman Brothers, Pete Peterson;
Billionaire, Henry Kravis;
Equity king, Leon Black;
Department store heir, Jonathan Farklas.

According to an eye witness Epstein was “greeted warmly by guests” and:



> It was the first time he has been out in two years, but nobody blinked he was there.
> He was chatting to Jonathan Farkas, Wilbur Ross and Leon Black. He was sitting right near Rudy Giuliani.


 http://archive.is/cfOLx


See Ghislaine Maxwell with media mogul, friend of Jacob Rothschild and Donald Trump’s daughter Ivanka and son-in-law Jared Kushner, Rupert Murdoch at the Fifth Important Dinner for Women hosted by Queen Rania Al Abdullah, Wendi Murdoch (Rupert’s ex-wife, who’s also very close with Ivanka and Jared) and Indra Nooyi, New York, September 2010.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Ghislaine Maxwell is 'totally convinced' that she will not face  prosecution over alleged procurement of girls for Jeffrey Epstein as she  has too much 'dirt' on rich people, family friend says*

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> *Ghislaine Maxwell is 'totally convinced' that she will not face  prosecution over alleged procurement of girls for Jeffrey Epstein as she  has too much 'dirt' on rich people, family friend says*


How long before she's found face down floating.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> How long before she's found face down floating.


Will she ever be found?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Probably, because it seems Jeff Epstein's death did not set the right example.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/3Days3Nights/sta...08680607277056

----------


## ClaytonB

Wow, the first news article I've read in a while that actually makes some sense: 
Daily Mail: 'Trump blew whistle on Jeffrey Epstein'; Pedophile's threat to expose President 'as a financial fraud' after he 'stole' his $125M mansion led to then-tycoon outing the pedophile to cops

Reality truly is stranger than fiction...

Update: Just realized this was published back in July (I stumbled across it presented as a breaking news item).

Anyway, this clarifies a lot of things for me. If I had to guess the back-story to the Trump-Epstein relationship, Epstein made friends with Trump with intentions to target him as he targeted many similar wealthy and influential individuals. He partied with Trump and vice-versa. At some point, he made "the offer" to Trump. I think this is why, later on, Trump made the remark about Epstein liking some women "on the younger side." I think Trump immediately understood what was up (peddling underage women to a wealthy man as blackmail bait), and decided that it was time to turn the tables on Epstein. One bad turn deserves another.

This is all in my opinion. The facts are difficult to pin down due to the extreme scarcity of tangible evidence.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Wow, the first news article I've read in a while that actually makes some sense: 
> Daily Mail: 'Trump blew whistle on Jeffrey Epstein'; Pedophile's threat to expose President 'as a financial fraud' after he 'stole' his $125M mansion led to then-tycoon outing the pedophile to cops
> 
> Reality truly is stranger than fiction...


Meh


*Jeffrey  Epstein informed President Trump of a real estate purchase he planned to  make in Palm Beach back in 2004 claims Michael Wolff**He was trying to determine if he could move the pool on the property which he was prepared to bid $36 million for and then flip**Epstein, 66, was not afraid of letting Trump know this because he assumed he did not have the money to purchase the property**Trump  got the money from Deutsche Bank and bid $5 million more than Epstein  before putting the home on the market for $125 million after  renovations * *Epstein threatened to expose  Trump claims Wolff and in turn he suggests that Trump outed Epstein to  police and helped launch the 2005 criminal probe* *The  property sold for $96 million to Dmitry Rybolovlev and in 2016 was torn  down and made into three lots, that each sold for over $30 million 
*




I see no reason to trust Wolff, his book is full of lies intended to make Trump look bad and this is all the better he could do to try and make Trump look bad about Epstein?

I don't see anything horrible about this even if it was true and if anything it confirms that Trump blew the whistle on Epstein.
Epstein was arrested because Trump became President, he would not have been otherwise.

----------


## ClaytonB

> I see no reason to trust Wolff, his book is full of lies intended to make Trump look bad and this is all the better he could do to try and make Trump look bad about Epstein?
> 
> I don't see anything horrible about this even if it was true and if anything it confirms that Trump blew the whistle on Epstein.
> Epstein was arrested because Trump became President, he would not have been otherwise.


See my update to previous post. It's not so much about Wolff as it is about fleshing out the motives of the various actors involved. Whether or not Trump actually bid Epstein out of this property as described, the narrative of a "good relationship gone sour" makes a lot of sense to me given the many existing photos of Trump and Epstein together. If Epstein ever offered an underage girl to Trump (and it seems that he did, based on Trump's "younger side" quote), Trump would have immediately understood that Epstein was actually a wolf in sheep's clothing and would have retaliated accordingly. In my opinion.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> See my update to previous post. It's not so much about Wolff as it is about fleshing out the motives of the various actors involved. Whether or not Trump actually bid Epstein out of this property as described, the narrative of a "good relationship gone sour" makes a lot of sense to me given the many existing photos of Trump and Epstein together. If Epstein ever offered an underage girl to Trump (and it seems that he did, based on Trump's "younger side" quote), Trump would have immediately understood that Epstein was actually a wolf in sheep's clothing and would have retaliated accordingly. In my opinion.


Trump never trusted Epstein, when he ate at Epstein's house he ate in the kitchen with the cook so he could see what went into his food.

I think Trump was investigating Epstein for the white hats, he was involved with helping bring down some mobsters in Atlantic City too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein trafficked and sexually abused girls as young as  eleven years old, as recently as 2018, according to a new lawsuit filed  against the late pedophile's estate by Virgin Islands Attorney General  Denise N. George.

  The lawsuit claims that girls as young as 11 and 12 were brought to  his private estate in the Virgin Islands, known as Little Saint James  (or simply 'pedo island') - where former President Bill Clinton and  other high-profile guests reportedly vacationed, according to several  Epstein accusers. Epstein kept *a computerized database* to track the availability and movements of his victims, according to the _New York Times_.


  "*Epstein clearly used the Virgin Islands and his residence in  the U.S. Virgin Islands at Little Saint James as a way to be able to  conceal and to be able to expand his activity here*," said George.
 The lawsuit, which was filed by Denise N.  George, the attorney general of the Virgin Islands, broadened the  dimensions of the wrongdoing in which Mr. Epstein was said to have  engaged. He had been charged by Manhattan prosecutors in July with  sexually exploiting dozens of women and girls in New York and Florida,  but they did not point to any actions beyond 2005.
  In August, Mr. Epstein hanged himself at  the Metropolitan Correctional Center, where he was being held awaiting  trial on federal sex trafficking and conspiracy charges. Prison guards  had not checked on him for hours on the night he died, and the  circumstances surrounding his death are now the subject of at least three federal investigations. -_New York Times_The new accusations *draw from both independent investigations by George's office as well as court documents from cases across the country*, and allege that Epstein ran a *decades-long sex trafficking scheme* which had a "primary nexus in the Virgin Islands," according to the report.
  George's lawsuit *seeks the forfeiture of Little Saint James as well as Great Saint James*  - an adjacent island Epstein also purchased, as well as several shell  companies he established in the territory which were alleged fronts for  his sex trafficking. According to local law, the Virgin Islands can  recover any assets from the estate - which may be distributed among  Epstein's victims.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/health/eps...gin-islands-ag

----------


## Swordsmyth

*UK Police Refuse to Turn Over Information That Could Prove Prince Andrew is Guilty*From comments at another site:  


> its a backward thought for most ...but IMHO Andrew was running Epstein...for the Crown. The optics otherwise are synthetic  think about “Little St. James”  The Court in London to which all foreign ambassadors report to the Queen is “The Court of St. James”  Think of all the prominent names “reporting” to that island It how the Crown continued to punch way above its weight the last 75 years or so





> Re Little St James/Court of St James:  Interesting connection. I’d take it one step further: the royal family was originally German. They downplayed their German connections since the War.  In Germany, the legendary Way of St. James’s, from Rothenburg ob der Tauber through the Swabian Forest to Esslingen. A brochure with topographical maps, elevation profiles, a description of things to see along the way, and a listing of inns and accommodations can be downloaded here.  https://www.schwaebischerwald.com/index.php?id=744 ..............  The route from Germany to Switzerland. How many Nazis took it?

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Ghislaine Maxwell’s Lawyers Admit They Don’t Know Where She Is Either*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein ‘boasted he was selling Prince Andrew’s ‘secrets’ to a Mossad spy

----------


## Valli6

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwE0...ture=emb_title
> *We All Knew About Epstein" Admits Cindy McCain - Who Did Nothing About It*
> Sat, 01/25/2020 - 18:30
> 
> Sen. John McCain's widow says "everyone" knew about Jeffrey Epstein's sex trafficking ring, but were "afraid" to do anything about it.
> 
> "Epstein was hiding in plain sight," said McCain, during an appearance at the State of the World 2020 conference in Florida, according to the Washington Examiner.
> 
> "We all knew about him. We all knew what he was doing, but we had no one that was  no legal aspect that would go after him. They were afraid of him. For whatever reason, they were afraid of him."
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


They were all in on it.
Now they want to pretend they weren't.

I'm still privately celebrating McPain's death every time the family comes up in the news.

----------


## timosman

> 


Don't blame us! We are victims in all of this! He was threatening to blackmail us!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Don't blame us! We are victims in all of this! He was threatening to blackmail us!


Blackmail them for what????????????

----------


## timosman

> Blackmail them for what????????????


You don't want to know. Every family has secrets. Can we move on?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You don't want to know. Every family has secrets. Can we move on?


If they renounce their citizenship I might consider it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Prince Andrew was so close to Jeffrey Epstein’s accused madam  Ghislaine Maxwell he would secretly let her into Buckingham Palace up  to four times a day, his former police protection officer claims.
 Former London cop Paul Page told the Sunday Mirror that even before the Epstein scandal blew up from his child-sex conviction, Maxwell’s visits to the palace were kept hush-hush.
 “We’ve got a guest coming for Andrew but the name is not to be  entered in the book,” Page claims he was told by the Palace’s property  managers the first time he saw Maxwell visit in 2001.
 “Half an hour after that, me and my colleague walked through the  garden to go back to the police lodge and he was having a picnic with  her by the summer house, opposite the Queen’s *bedroom window,” claimed  the ex-cop.
 Page  — who was Andrew’s royal protection officer from 1998 to 2004 — told the UK paper that the British media heiress soon became a regular visitor.

More at: https://nypost.com/2020/01/26/ghisla...several-times/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Brit Royals’ Plan B proceeds:
 Meghan Markle was ‘troubled’ by the ‘ultimate embarrassing uncle’ Prince Andrew.
https://pagesix.com/2020/01/30/megha...prince-andrew/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Florida prosecutors released their entire Jeffrey Epstein case file  from when the serial pedophile was first investigated more than a decade  ago and posted it online so the public can easily access it.
 The trove of records is from the Palm Beach state attorney’s fumbled 2008 investigation into Epstein  in which the mogul managed to walk away with a low-level charge of  solicitation of a minor after he was accused of abusing dozens of  minors.
 The case file, posted online Thursday, includes three videos of a  walk-through of Epstein’s Palm Beach estate, audio recordings of  interviews with suspects and other internal documents related to the  office’s investigation.
 The case file also includes interviews with Epstein’s staff who  witnessed some of his misdeeds, as well as the original police  interviews detectives conducted with the financier’s alleged victims.


More at: https://nypost.com/2020/02/03/florid...epstein-files/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Millions of dollars that were sent from  the estate of disgraced billionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein into a  bank he owned - but appeared to never have operated as a business - has  raised questions from a judge overseeing a court case over his remaining  assets.   
In a hearing yesterday in  the Virgin Islands over the disgraced financier's remaining assets,  Judge Carolyn Hermon-Purcell told lawyers representing his estate she  wasn't satisfied with their account of large sums being sent to a bank  first set up by the pedophile in 2014. 
The judge has been tasked with assessing Epstein's assets and possibly creating a victims' fund for the women he assaulted.
In  documents presented to the judge, transactions show a series of  multi-million dollar payments from Epstein's estate to his bank,  Southern County International, after his death. 
Despite  the territory approving the bank's operation in 2014, the bank showed  no signs of having been operational in the years before Epstein's  death. 
In August last year, when  Epstein was found hanged in his jail cell, the bank - which was  specifically opened to manage offshore payments and investments - had  just $693,157 in assets. 


In December 2019, Epstein's estate  transferred $15.5 million to the bank. The bank sent back $2.6 million,  leaving $12.9 million. 
There was then a withdrawal of nearly all funds before the end of the year, leaving the balance at around $500,000. 
Judge Hermon-Purcell said: 'There’s no explanation for it.' 
The payments were listed among everyday bills, for things like cable payments. 
Epstein's  lawyers said the transfers were made in error but Judge Hermon-Purcell  has demanded Epstein's estate provide further details on the accounting  irregularities. 
In his 2014  application for the license to run the bank, which his criminal history  shouldn't have allowed him to obtain, he described himself as one of the  'pioneers' of investment.  
He added that he would like to chase the 'dynamic discipline of international banking.'


The application he was approved for allowed him to run one of the US Virgin Islands' first international banking institutions. 
This was an international bank, which would allow him to deal with offshore clients and investments. 
To  be the owner of a bank, one must undergo extensive background checks  and it's a surprise that the application was approved with Epstein's  prior history of sexual assault, according to the New York Times. 
The bank renewed its license every year up until Epstein apparently killed himself.

More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ive-death.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

A tycoon with links to Prince Andrew has been accused of raping teenagers he lured to his Bahamas mansion.
Peter  Nygard, 78, allegedly told girls as young as 14 he could make them  models before raping them and forcing them into performing 'deviant  acts'.
Andrew visited Nygard at his  lavish estate in 2000, after the Canadian fashion designer had agreed  out-of-court settlements with three employees who accused him of sexual  harassment. 
The prince and his ex-wife Sarah Ferguson stayed at Nygard Cay, near Nassau, with daughters Beatrice and Eugenie.
The  new case threatens further embarrassment for Andrew, who stepped back  from public life last year following a backlash over his relationship  with paedophile financier Jeffrey Epstein. 

More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ex-claims.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein crony Ghislaine Maxwell is so impossible to find  that a Manhattan judge has taken the rare step of allowing her to be  served with a new lawsuit — by email, according to a federal court  filing Friday.
 Lawyers for Epstein sex-assault-accuser Annie Farmer  had griped to federal Judge Debra Freeman that they’ve been trying to  find the disgraced British socialite to serve her with the complaint,  filed in November, but that she’s done such a good job of hiding that  they haven’t been able to get to her, court documents show.
 “Plaintiff has attempted to locate and personally serve Maxwell to no  avail. Her counsel has conducted extensive public records searches and  located various addresses for Maxwell,” Farmer’s lawyers wrote in a Jan.  27 motion imploring Freeman to allow them to serve Maxwell using  “alternate” means.
 On Wednesday, Freeman granted the motion, acknowledging that Farmer  has “adequately demonstrated that personal service would be  impracticable” and ordered Maxwell to be served by email and through her  lawyers representing her in a lawsuit involving another key Epstein  accuser, Virginia Giuffre.
 Farmer’s lawyers promptly emailed a copy of the summons and complaint  to Maxwell’s email, as well as to the attorneys representing her in the  Giuffre case.
 “Ms. Maxwell, Please see the below text order granting our motion to  approve alternate service on you in Farmer v. Indyke,” reads the email,  which was filed to the court as evidence.
 If Maxwell’s camp doesn’t respond to the suit by March 6, a default judgment will be placed against her, Freeman ruled.

More at: https://nypost.com/2020/02/14/judge-...-with-lawsuit/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The attorney  general for the U.S. Virgin Islands said it is hard to investigate the  alleged sex crimes of Jeffrey Epstein and Prince Andrew because of  attempts to silence victims. 
            In an interview with _Vanity Fair_  last week, the top prosecutor for the island, Denise George, said  nondisclosure agreements enforced by the Epstein estate has made her  investigation nearly impossible. She added that the agreements are being  used to "conceal the criminal activity of Epstein and his associates  who are still there." 
            One such incident, according to George, includes an allegation that Andrew would openly grope underage girls. 
            "An employee told me that he saw Prince Andrew on a balcony  out at Little St. James groping girls right out in the open," the  prosecutor said. "He said he remembered walking up to him and saying,  ‘Good morning, your Highness.’" 

More at: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...ut-in-the-open

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The US Federal Bureau of Investigation had information  pertaining to now-deceased paedophile Jeffrey Epstein more than a decade  ago that could have potentially brought down his alleged sex  trafficking network, US television network ABC News reported.*
According  to court documents and sources familiar with the events, the outlet  reports that a woman whose allegations of child sex abuse in New York  featured prominently in Jeffrey Epstein’s 2019 indictment, had been  questioned by the FBI and scheduled to testify before a grand jury in  the summer of 2008 in connection with the first federal probe into the  financier.
Currently, nearly two dozen women are suing Jeffrey  Epstein’s estate, claiming that the late financier, who died while under  investigation for new sex trafficking charges, had forced them into  prostitution, with many of the alleged victims claiming they were  underage.
However, before the woman, who was 19 when questioned  by federal agents in 2008, was able to testify, Epstein had secured a  controversial non-prosecution agreement with the US Attorney’s Office in  Miami by pleading guilty to two state prostitution charges. The alleged  victim’s testimony was abruptly cancelled, while Epstein was sentenced  to 18 months in a county jail. 
The woman’s account could have potentially helped prosecutors  build up their case against Epstein, possibly unravelling an alleged  network of child sexual abuse at his Manhattan residence similar to what  had been revealed at his Palm Beach home. 
“I certainly think with the FBI’s capabilities, even back then,  that they could have unravelled the entire network from New York to  Paris to New Mexico,” ABC News quotes Spencer Kuvin, a West Palm Beach  attorney who represented three of Epstein’s alleged victims during the  initial federal investigation in Florida, as saying. 
Kuvin added: 
“The potential was always there. [The government] shut this thing  down and plead this thing out before going through and talking to  probably more than half of the women that were involved in this whole  thing. Had they conducted a full investigation and taken their time,  this would’ve been a whole different story.” 



More at: https://www.infowars.com/fbi-could-h...torney-claims/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein's alleged 'madam' told a former acquaintance that *she and the now-dead pedophile had "everything on videotape,"* according to _The Telegraph_.

  The acquaintance, socialite and distant relative to the royals  Christina Oxenberg, said that Maxwell also told her that Epstein bought a  private helicopter because commercial pilots were "eyes and ears" he  did not need.
 She revealed *she had spoken to the FBI about what she had been told.*
  Ms Oxenberg, 57, first met Maxwell in the early 1990s and said she  would never forget a conversation the pair once had in Maxwell’s home.
  “We were alone,” she said. *“She said many things. All creepy.  Unorthodox. Strange. I could not believe whatever she was saying was  real. Stuff like: 'Jeffrey and I have everyone on videotape.’”...*
  Maxwell has been accused by several alleged Epstein victims of both  facilitating and participating in sexual crimes. She has vehemently  denied the claims and has not been charged with any crimes in connection  to Epstein's activities. 
  If true, we wonder who exactly was taped?

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/political/...told-socialite

----------


## Swordsmyth

The FBI and NYPD detectives raided the Manhattan headquarters of  fashion executive Peter Nygard on Tuesday morning in connection with an  ongoing *sex-trafficking investigation*, according to the _New York Times_, citing two law enforcement officials who spoke on condition of anonymity.

  The 78-year-old Nygard has been under investigation for at least *five months* *by a joint child-exploitation task force* overseen by the Manhattan US attorney's office. According to the report, *at least four women have accused Nygard in a lawsuit of sexually assaulting them* *when they were 14 and 15.* 


  While the raid is the latest in an ongoing joint investigation, Nygard has racked up *decades* of sexual misconduct allegations culminating in lawsuits from nine women.
 That lawsuit was filed this month. On  Sunday, The New York Times detailed how a fight with his wealthy  neighbor led to the lawsuit, and also showed *a pattern of complaints about sexual misconduct by Mr. Nygard stretching back 40 years*.
*Nine women in Canada and  California, mostly employees, have sued him or reported him to  authorities alleging sexual harassment or assault since 1980*.  In addition, another nine former employees told The Times in interviews  that he raped them, touched them inappropriately or proposed sex. -NYTThe _Times_ interviewed the 10 women - *most of whom allege Nygard raped them during "pamper parties" in the Bahamas*,  his home since 1986. The parties, which mostly took place on Sundays at  his lavish estate, featured young women who would receive 'pedicures,  massages, Jet Ski rides and endless alcohol,' according to the report.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/political/...ing-pedophilia

----------


## Swordsmyth

Disney Bought A Second Private Island In The Bahamas For Disney Cruise Line Passengers To Visit
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/disn...155400756.html

----------


## dannno

Epstein's photographer found dead.

----------


## vita3

Amazing how many recently bad things center in Harvard 

Epstein had office there.. Head of Chemistry recently arrested for lying & doing advanced research for Chinas GOV

What else?

----------


## devil21

> Amazing how many recently bad things center in Harvard 
> 
> Epstein had office there.. Head of Chemistry recently arrested for lying & doing advanced research for China’s GOV
> 
> What else?


Harvard's logo is a Red Shield.  Rothschild is "Red Shield" in German.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

*Judge Accelerates Process for Unsealing Jeffrey Epstein Docs, Naming Names on ‘Rolling Basis’*A federal judge in New York on Friday amended the protocol the court  will follow in releasing a trove of documents concerning deceased  pedophile *Jeffrey Epstein*. This will allow for  documents that include the names of non-party individuals to be released  on a rolling basis. The documents in question are part of a defamation  dispute involving Epstein’s alleged madam *Ghislaine Maxwell* and alleged victim *Virginia Roberts Giuffre*.

More at: https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile...rolling-basis/

----------


## Swordsmyth

AN NBC boss has been embroiled in the Jeffrey Epstein sex abuse row, Politicalite can reveal. 

The leak allegedly shows Steve Burke, the President of Comcast Corporation and the Chairman of NBCUniversal engaging in sexual acts with an Epstein victim. 

More at: https://www.politicalite.com/exclusi...l-steve-burke/

----------


## sparebulb

> AN NBC boss has been embroiled in the Jeffrey Epstein sex abuse row, Politicalite can reveal. 
> 
> The leak allegedly shows Steve Burke, the President of Comcast Corporation and the Chairman of NBCUniversal engaging in sexual acts with an Epstein victim. 
> 
> More at: https://www.politicalite.com/exclusi...l-steve-burke/


Can't be true.

If it were, it would be reported by Lester Holt on the evening news or by MSNBC.

----------


## dannno

> AN NBC boss has been embroiled in the Jeffrey Epstein sex abuse row, Politicalite can reveal. 
> 
> The leak allegedly shows Steve Burke, the *President of Comcast Corporation and the Chairman of NBCUniversal engaging in sexual acts with an Epstein victim*. 
> 
> More at: https://www.politicalite.com/exclusi...l-steve-burke/



FIFY

----------


## KEEF

> AN NBC boss has been embroiled in the Jeffrey Epstein sex abuse row, Politicalite can reveal. 
> 
> The leak allegedly shows Steve Burke, the President of Comcast Corporation and the Chairman of NBCUniversal engaging in sexual acts with an Epstein victim. 
> 
> More at: https://www.politicalite.com/exclusi...l-steve-burke/


Hmm, story is missing now in your link.

----------


## RonZeplin

Donnell's Log Cabin Republican pervs knew all about it & covered it up for obvious reasons. 



Lolita Express pioneers.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hmm, story is missing now in your link.


It's working for me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Donnell's Log Cabin Republican pervs knew all about it & covered it up for obvious reasons. 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolita Express pioneers.


Trump had Epstein arrested both times.
The Demoncrats are going down and so are many RINOs, try not to take it too hard.

----------


## RonZeplin

> Trump had Epstein arrested both times.


& whacked once. 

FTW

----------


## Swordsmyth

> & whacked once.


A: Did he not deserve it?
B: Prove Trump had anything to do with it

----------


## KEEF

> It's working for me.


What browser are you using?  

I keep getting error 404, page not found.
Could you post the whole article?

----------


## devil21

> Hmm, story is missing now in your link.


Not much evidence of the claim that I could find, except a link to a video on change.org that supposedly has a picture of Burke in the compromising position.

DO NOT EVER CLICK ON ANY LINKS THAT CLAIM TO SHOW EVIDENCE AS THAT WOULD PUT YOU IN POSSESSION OF CHILD PORN ONCE ANY OF THE IMAGES ARE STORED TO YOUR COMPUTER'S CACHE.

----------


## TheCount

> The Demoncrats are going down and so are many RINOs, try not to take it too hard.

----------


## KEEF

> Not much evidence of the claim that I could find, except a link to a video on change.org that supposedly has a picture of Burke in the compromising position.
> 
> DO NOT EVER CLICK ON ANY LINKS THAT CLAIM TO SHOW EVIDENCE AS THAT WOULD PUT YOU IN POSSESSION OF CHILD PORN ONCE ANY OF THE IMAGES ARE STORED TO YOUR COMPUTER'S CACHE.


I should know better.  Thank you! 

out of reps for you right now.  I owe you.

----------


## pcosmar

> & whacked once. 
> 
> FTW


LOL,,, the bastard is living in Luxury,, in some protected State.

The story died with his alleged suicide.

----------


## RonZeplin

> LOL,,, the bastard is living in Luxury,, in some protected State.
> 
> The story died with his alleged suicide.


Epstein is probably hanging out at the Trump Club in Dubai.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What browser are you using?  
> 
> I keep getting error 404, page not found.
> Could you post the whole article?


Waterfox.

But they have now issued a retraction:



> https://www.politicalite.com/epstein...te-retraction/
> 
> *OVER the weekend, Politicalite reported a story alleging that  an NBC chief was embroiled in the Jeffrey Epstein row after stills from  a video were leaked online by former Florida police officer known as  Mark Dougan.*
> The images leaked by John Mark Dougan, have now been removed from the website BitChute.
> The  video Dougan claimed to exclusively hold and of which he had promoted  as a factual piece of evidence allegedly contained what some believed  depicted Steve Burke, the President of Comcast Corporation and Chairman  of NBCUniversal, allegedly engaging in sexual acts with an Epstein  victim.
> 
> 
> Mr Dougan told Politicalite yesterday that he believed the man in the video was Steve Burke.
> 
> ...





I don't see anything saying it was a deep fake besides the headline, if  they can show that it was a fake and that Burke was not involved they  should give us the details.

Dougan insists they are legitimate and the videos must have been leaked to the porn sites by someone else with a copy.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I should know better.  Thank you! 
> 
> out of reps for you right now.  I owe you.


They never showed any CP at Politicalite.
There was a picture which had been redacted with photoshop and some close up head shots of the man claimed to be Burke.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ghislaine Maxwell can’t be questioned under oath about Jeffrey  Epstein’s sex trafficking scheme because she is under criminal  investigation, an attorney for the accused madam writes in new papers.


     The argument by Maxwell’s attorney Laura Menninger is a rare  acknowledgment of the risk facing the British socialite who is said to  be in hiding.


      Menninger asked a federal judge to freeze a lawsuit brought by alleged  Epstein victim Annie Farmer due to the investigation by federal  prosecutors in New York. Farmer claims that both Epstein and Maxwell sexually abused her at the multimillionaire sex offender’s New Mexico ranch. Farmer seeks damages from Maxwell and Epstein’s $634 million estate.


     “The U.S. Attorney’s Office in the Southern District of New York has  publicly and repeatedly announced its ‘ongoing’ criminal investigation  into alleged Epstein ‘co-conspirators’ on the same topic as [Farmer]  alleges in this case,” Menninger wrote in a letter last week.


More at: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...6um-story.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Bill Clinton was seen with Jeffrey Epstein on the convicted sex  offenders' Caribbean island where young girls were allegedly abused and  trafficked, claims an explosive new Netflix documentary*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*'It was a homicide - but I don't know who killed him.' Jeffrey  Epstein's lawyer says his pedophile client was 'upbeat and excited'  about strategy to clear his name but lived in fear of violent former  cellmate*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Jeffrey Epstein had surveillance cameras hidden throughout his  properties worldwide in a 'blackmail scheme' to extort his powerful  friends, victims tell new Netflix doc about the pedophile*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Jeffrey Epstein’s brother doubts suicide, ‘refused’ info on jail cell hanging*

----------


## Swordsmyth

THE US has officially demanded Britain hand over Prince Andrew to be quizzed over his links to billionaire paedophile pal Jeffrey Epstein.

And in a bombshell move, the Department of Justice has formally told the UK the Duke of York is now caught up in a criminal probe for the first time.

More at: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/118054...epstein-links/

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.the-sun.com/news/946771/...epstein-links/

*THE US has officially demanded Britain hand over Prince Andrew to be quizzed over his links to billionaire pedophile pal Jeffrey Epstein.

And in a bombshell move, the Department of Justice has formally told the UK the Duke of York is now caught up in a criminal probe for the first time.*

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> THE US has officially demanded Britain hand over Prince Andrew to be quizzed over his links to billionaire paedophile pal Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> And in a bombshell move, the Department of Justice has formally told the UK the Duke of York is now caught up in a criminal probe for the first time.
> 
> More at: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/118054...epstein-links/


Dami it. I double posted.. sry Swordy.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Dami it. I double posted.. sry Swordy.


No problem.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The establishment would like nothing more than for the  American people to forget all about Jeffrey Epstein and his peculiarly  extensive list of powerful friends, but truth-seekers know better.  Epstein isn’t significant merely for his own heinous crimes, but because  he serves as a crucial piece in understanding the workings, nature, and  aim of the global elite who seek to establish a New World Order.
 A new book, _Epstein: Dead Men Tell No Tales_,  claims to shed light on the mysterious financier, alleging he was more  than a well-connected socialite leading a double life as a sex  trafficker; he was an asset of the global intelligence community whose  service to these agencies granted him a free pass for his perversions  for decades.
 In their book, authors Dylan Howard, Melissa Cronin, and  James Robertson take a close look at Epstein’s intelligence ties,  particularly to Mossad, the Israeli national intelligence.
 “When we set out to write a book about his crimes, we  thought we knew the whole story. Before long, however, what we uncovered  was compelling evidence that Jeffrey Epstein was a spy — largely for  Israel’s Mossad — and allowed to operate in the United States seemingly  without consequence,” Dylan Howard told Fox News.  “This is a much bigger story than the world has ever known and is  continually being ignored or glossed over in much of the new reporting  about Epstein.”

More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...-s-blackmailer

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Wow, the first news article I've read in a while that actually makes some sense: 
> Daily Mail: 'Trump blew whistle on Jeffrey Epstein'; Pedophile's threat to expose President 'as a financial fraud' after he 'stole' his $125M mansion led to then-tycoon outing the pedophile to cops
> 
> Reality truly is stranger than fiction...
> 
> Update: Just realized this was published back in July (I stumbled across it presented as a breaking news item).
> 
> Anyway, this clarifies a lot of things for me. If I had to guess the back-story to the Trump-Epstein relationship, Epstein made friends with Trump with intentions to target him as he targeted many similar wealthy and influential individuals. He partied with Trump and vice-versa. At some point, he made "the offer" to Trump. I think this is why, later on, Trump made the remark about Epstein liking some women "on the younger side." I think Trump immediately understood what was up (peddling underage women to a wealthy man as blackmail bait), and decided that it was time to turn the tables on Epstein. One bad turn deserves another.
> 
> This is all in my opinion. The facts are difficult to pin down due to the extreme scarcity of tangible evidence.





> Meh
> 
> 
> *Jeffrey  Epstein informed President Trump of a real estate purchase he planned to  make in Palm Beach back in 2004 claims Michael Wolff**He was trying to determine if he could move the pool on the property which he was prepared to bid $36 million for and then flip**Epstein, 66, was not afraid of letting Trump know this because he assumed he did not have the money to purchase the property**Trump  got the money from Deutsche Bank and bid $5 million more than Epstein  before putting the home on the market for $125 million after  renovations * *Epstein threatened to expose  Trump claims Wolff and in turn he suggests that Trump outed Epstein to  police and helped launch the 2005 criminal probe* *The  property sold for $96 million to Dmitry Rybolovlev and in 2016 was torn  down and made into three lots, that each sold for over $30 million 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> See my update to previous post. It's not so much about Wolff as it is about fleshing out the motives of the various actors involved. Whether or not Trump actually bid Epstein out of this property as described, the narrative of a "good relationship gone sour" makes a lot of sense to me given the many existing photos of Trump and Epstein together. If Epstein ever offered an underage girl to Trump (and it seems that he did, based on Trump's "younger side" quote), Trump would have immediately understood that Epstein was actually a wolf in sheep's clothing and would have retaliated accordingly. In my opinion.





> Trump never trusted Epstein, when he ate at Epstein's house he ate in the kitchen with the cook so he could see what went into his food.
> 
> I think Trump was investigating Epstein for the white hats, he was involved with helping bring down some mobsters in Atlantic City too.


Bump for Ghislane.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/federal-ju...opstories.html
_
This from the comments section._

8 hours ago
MEANTIME, IN TRUE NEWS: *The shooting came days after the judge was #$%$igned a case with links to Jefferey Epstein, although there is not yet any suggestion that the attack is linked her* work.The attack began at around 5pm when Mark Anderl answered the front door to the family home. He was shot several times. Daniel, a student at Catholic University in Washington, D.C., then went to investigate the commotion and was fatally shot. The gunman then reportedly fled the scene.

https://www.newsweek.com/judge-esthe...pstein-1518974

he son of a federal judge was killed and her husband injured when a gunman opened fire at their family home in New Jersey on Sunday night.

New Jersey U.S. District Court Judge Esther Salas' 20-year-old son Daniel Anderl was killed in the attack in North Brunswick, New Jersey, by a suspect dressed in a FedEx uniform. Salas was not injured in the shooting.

*On July 15, four days before the shooting, Salas was assigned to the ongoing lawsuit brought by Deutsche Bank investors who claim the company made false and misleading statements about its anti-money laundering policies. The suit also alleged the bank failed to properly monitor "high-risk" customers, including convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein.*

Salas was nominated by President Barack Obama and was confirmed in 2011 having previously served as a U.S. Magistrate Judge in New Jersey.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Angela17Patriot/...39279216803845

----------

